# Knitting Tea Party - Easter 2012



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm late! It's midnight BST in London and Easter Saturday, 7th April 2012. I'm a happy guy 'cos _MotoGP 2012_ is underway under ther the floodlights at the brilliant Losail International Circuit in Qatar, it's 2a.m. there.

Darts at the wall atlas this week landed on the island of Cypus, where it's 2:00 a.m.; Nassau where it's 7:00p.m., and Belize where it's 5:00p.m and time for tea!

With thoughts of the _MotoGP_ in Qatar which is at dinnertime in the UK, I designed a napkin ring based on the _Innabi_ and you can find the pattern at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-72421-1.html

As it's a long holiday weekend, I thought you'd all like a little Easter project in the form of my latest egg cosy, this one will keep you busy for half an hour or so whilst everybody is racing around on an Easter Egg Hunt!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-72793-1.html

Took me ages to work the sums one out and make it knittable, I hope you like it!

Easter is the perfect time for roast lamb, so I'm re-posting my receipt for Herb-Crusted Lamb, this works with any joint, although I like it best with either a rack of lamb, best end jont, or a roast shoulder which is what we'll be having on Sunday.

*Herb Crusted Lamb*

Trim away the excess fat and rub the joint over with a little garlic butter, place it in a roasting tin with a few sprigs of rosemary 'wrong-side up'. About 30 minutes before the cooking time for that size of joint is up, take it out of the oven, turn the joint and cover the top with a herb crust, then return it to the oven for 40 minutes to finish cooking. The herb mix I use is:

4 oz (115g) fresh breadcrumbs
clove garlic, finely chopped
2 sprigs rosemary, roughly chopped
2 sprigs fresh thyme, roughly chopped
2 tbs fresh parsley, chopped
salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 oz (55g) cheese, grated (red leicester and mature cheddar work best)
1 large egg, lightly beaten with 1 tbs (15ml) milk

Mix together the breadcrumbs, herbs and seasoning, stir in the cheese and distribute evenly, add the beaten egg to make a stiff sticky mixture. If you're using dried herbs, you'll need about one tablespoon of each, add them to the milk, stir well and allow them to rehydrate for ten to fifteen minutes before combining with the egg.

This looks great when you carve the joint at the table and tastes even better!

Have a very happy Easter.
Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good evening Dave, seems like I just saw you somewhere a bit ago. 
So glad it's Friday, this time next week DH and I will be in Wyoming visiting family. It'll be his first trip out of Texas, we are both very excited to get going. We are going to go through New Mexico and Colorado as he wants to see mountains instead of plains, getting out of Texas will take almost half the trip.
Hope everyone had a great Good Friday, or Passover. 
Have a great weekend and Easter all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'm late! It's midnight BST in London and Easter saturday, 7th April 2012. I'm a happy guy 'cos _MotoGP 2012_ is underway at the brilliant Losail International ciruit in Qatar, it's 2a.m. there.
> 
> Darts at the atlas this week landed on the island of Cypus, where it's 2:00 a.m.; Nassau where it's 7:00p.m., and Belize where it's 5:00p.m and time for tea!
> 
> ...


Will go well with dinner on Monday night.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am ready to start another Tea Party! Thanks, Dave. Looks like a great way to start the weekend!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The lamb sounds scrumptious! What would the side dishes be to compliment the lamb? And the drink?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - you have outdone yourself - your balloon egg cozy is the best yet - and it definitely shows your talent in designing them. what a lot of figuring that must have taken.

sam


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh, Dave, yum! I might be inclined to buy some lamb for that. There's a ham in my fridge but we can have ham anytime. What do you have to go along with the lamb?


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Good Good Friday to all! Glad the workweek is over, had enough hail damage to last for a long time..... 

Plenty of Easter Egg hunts and Family times for all! Have a blessed Easter to everyone!

Kathy


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow!!!! I have wanted a good recipe for lamb and Dave this sounds delicious!! Sorry to say, we are having a honey baked ham. I buy a bone in ham and marinate the ham in a mixture of clover honey, ground nutmeg, ground cloves, and ground cinnamon. I score the outside of the ham so the marinate can seep into the ham. It smells divine when it is baking. It even tastes better then it smells!!!! I would love to have some lamb. I will copy your recipe and try it. I know my family would love it. ;0) My mouth is watering thinking about it. Dave and everyone, enjoy your Easter and family!!!!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

The lamb sounds good, Dave, we will almost certainly have that on Monday. We usually eat in the Sailing Club on Sundays. We belong to the one at the end of the Eastern Road in Portsmouth, the Emsworth ones taking years to get in to. I don't think I can take on any extra knitting at the moment, I'm doing a baby blanket which keeps going wrong {or perhaps I do} & it needs a lot of work in a short time. Good Night all, I'm off to bed. Tessa


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

How about raspberry coulis, minted fresh peas, steamed baby red potatoes with butter and parsley and roasted parsnips?


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

No raspberries for me. We have blackberries in the stores right now, but that's far different. Peas and potatoes are classic and delicious. Ah, spring.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening Dave, seems like I just saw you somewhere a bit ago.
> So glad it's Friday, this time next week DH and I will be in Wyoming visiting family. It'll be his first trip out of Texas, we are both very excited to get going. We are going to go through New Mexico and Colorado as he wants to see mountains instead of plains, getting out of Texas will take almost half the trip.
> Hope everyone had a great Good Friday, or Passover.
> Have a great weekend and Easter all.


Sounds like a great trip with lots of wonderful scenery, have fun!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Will go well with dinner on Monday night.


This herb crust is so simple, but very tasty, perfect with lamb.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am ready to start another Tea Party! Thanks, Dave. Looks like a great way to start the weekend!


This is really simple, but is a great way to cook lamb, roasted shoulder never tasted so good!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The lamb sounds scrumptious! What would the side dishes be to compliment the lamb? And the drink?


I go for roasted potatoes and parsnips with my own version of _Windsor Pudding:_

*Windsor Pudding*

Broad beans are referred to as _Windsor Beans_ in Surrey, this is a very traditional way of preparing them. Originally they would have been skinned and sieved to make a smooth puree and the puding would have been boiled in a cloth, but I prefer them whole and baked in individual ramekins.

*Ingredients:*

1lb (450g) broad beans (frozen work really well)
1 tbs parsley, finely chopped
2 egg yolks
1 oz (3g) melted butter
2 oz (55g) fine breadcrumbs
2 fl. oz (55ml) single cream
salt and white pepper
butter for dotting

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to: 375degF/190degC/Regulo 5_

Thaw the broad beans, or blanch them for 2-3 minutes in boiling water if using fresh.

In a bowl, mix together the breadcrumbs, parsley and seasoning, stir in the melted butter, cream and egg yolks, combine well and then stir in the broad beans.

Spoon the mixture into lightly-greased ramekins, dot with butter and bake for 20-30 minutes until golden brown.

These are excellent with roast meats, try them with roasted gammon, a marriage made in heaven!

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Oh, Dave, yum! I might be inclined to buy some lamb for that. There's a ham in my fridge but we can have ham anytime. What do you have to go along with the lamb?


I do the full roast dinner bit with roasted potatoes and parsnips and I'll be serving _Windsor Pudding_, see above. There'll also be onion sauce because lamb and onions go so well together.

Dave


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh. Oh my gosh. I'm on page 2!!! Now, I need to go back and read what everyone else has written.

Happy Easter, Passover, Spring!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Lamb has always been the Easter meal. Now that we are alone we make lamb shanks instead of the large roast and slow roasting them makes them fall off the bone.

Small red potatoes and asparagus.

Had hot cross buns today before going to Good Friday service...just enough to hold me over until dinner time and flounder.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > The lamb sounds scrumptious! What would the side dishes be to compliment the lamb? And the drink?
> ...


Sounds good. Ben can make mocktails. Elishia is making the Simnel cake for Easter.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> Lamb has always been the Easter meal. Now that we are alone we make lamb shanks instead of the large roast and slow roasting them makes them fall off the bone.
> 
> Small red potatoes and asparagus.
> 
> Had hot cross buns today before going to Good Friday service...just enough to hold me over until dinner time and flounder.


I love lamb shanks too, but try this with a blade half-shoulder of lamb, it's the perfect size for two.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Good Good Friday to all! Glad the workweek is over, had enough hail damage to last for a long time.....
> 
> Plenty of Easter Egg hunts and Family times for all! Have a blessed Easter to everyone!
> 
> Kathy


I saw the storms on the news, glad you got through them in one piece.

Have a very happy Easter
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> The lamb sounds good, Dave, we will almost certainly have that on Monday. We usually eat in the Sailing Club on Sundays. We belong to the one at the end of the Eastern Road in Portsmouth, the Emsworth ones taking years to get in to. I don't think I can take on any extra knitting at the moment, I'm doing a baby blanket which keeps going wrong {or perhaps I do} & it needs a lot of work in a short time. Good Night all, I'm off to bed. Tessa


Hope you enjoy it, I know exactly where you're talking about, Portsmouth is one of my favourite places to go for a couple of days rest frm the city.

Have a great Easter
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> How about raspberry coulis, minted fresh peas, steamed baby red potatoes with butter and parsley and roasted parsnips?


Sounds good to me!

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Dave and all Tea Party friends. We are back hopely to normal for at least a while. I responded on the 30th tea party, but I must have put it on wrong one!! Happy easter to all/and Passover also. Fred was able to make Maudy Thursday services,; we are to go to his daughters where all the children and GC will gather for a delicious ham dinner. That's the family trademark!! Looking for a wonderful time-if we can stay warm. I think we are having fall/winter temps. now. It suppose to get colder next week! good thing we don't have to hide Easter eggs!! Blessings to you all. Look foward to this weekend's Tea Party. Dave you did a super job with the Cozy-loved the colors!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - you have outdone yourself - your balloon egg cozy is the best yet - and it definitely shows your talent in designing them. what a lot of figuring that must have taken.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam, I'm glad you like it. You wouldn't believe the time I spent gettin the numbers to work out and create the shaping! It was really tough getting it and making the piece come together; it's easy now I understand the principles, but getting the trick of it took some doing!

I hope you'll have a go, it isn't a total horror, I've managed to simplify it a lot. The charts and pattern I've posted are actually my fifth version, this one works!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love blackberries!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - you have outdone yourself - your balloon egg cozy is the best yet - and it definitely shows your talent in designing them. what a lot of figuring that must have taken.
> ...


It's simply amazing! What a sense of accomplishment you must have. You're going to have to publish a "Dave's Knitted Table Accessories" book to supplement the retirement income.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Good Friday! It is my Spring Vacation (finally!). DH and I will be going to Leavenworth, Washington on Easter Sunday for my Spring Vacation and we will be coming back on Friday. I love to watch all the wildlife (especially the eagles). I wish we were there already! Dave as usual your new cozies are wonderful as well as the receipts. I got home late from work tonight as I had a meeting with a parent after school (sure glad that is over). Now to start setting out all my stuff (and stash) that I'm taking with me (my son moved my suitcases!). I won't miss out on anything as the computer is being taken to the car first on Sunday.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Dave and all Tea Party friends. We are back hopely to normal for at least a while. I responded on the 30th tea party, but I must have put it on wrong one!! Happy easter to all/and Passover also. Fred was able to make Maudy Thursday services,; we are to go to his daughters where all the children and GC will gather for a delicious ham dinner. That's the family trademark!! Looking for a wonderful time-if we can stay warm. I think we are having fall/winter temps. now. It suppose to get colder next week! good thing we don't have to hide Easter eggs!! Blessings to you all. Look foward to this weekend's Tea Party. Dave you did a super job with the Cozy-loved the colors!!


Glad to hear things are back to normal. Hope it is for a long time.
Enjoy your easter with the grandchildren.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Get the little elves working, that's the ticket! Tell Ben, we're all expecting something good, he's an invetive lad!

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

DH has wanted to try lamb so I think this will be a good one to start him on. I've had lamb chops but it's been a long time.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


I'm glad you like the design, it was a challenge to get right; now I'm beating myself about the head for not working it out more quickly, I really must think better, designs are supposed to be instantly in my hands!

I'm not a knitting designer, so no books are scheduled, I just post a few of my whimsies here where they're free for everyone.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Get the little elves working, that's the ticket! Tell Ben, we're all expectingsomething good, he's an invetive lad!

Dave[/quote]

Him and Ryan were discussing what kinds of things to mix for drinks. 
The elves will be working overtime making cupcakes and chocolates for a bake sale. It is for Elishia's sister-in-law (Ben's aunt) who has just been diagnosed with leukemia. She went in for routine blood work and was admitted that day. A shock to us all.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Happy Good Friday! It is my Spring Vacation (finally!). DH and I will be going to Leavenworth, Washington on Easter Sunday for my Spring Vacation and we will be coming back on Friday. I love to watch all the wildlife (especially the eagles). I wish we were there already! Dave as usual your new cozies are wonderful as well as the receipts. I got home late from work tonight as I had a meeting with a parent after school (sure glad that is over). Now to start setting out all my stuff (and stash) that I'm taking with me (my son moved my suitcases!). I won't miss out on anything as the computer is being taken to the car first on Sunday.


Have a great trip, it's a good place to visit. I do hope you'll try my latest cosy, it's bright and I'm pleased with how it turned out.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Dave and all Tea Party friends. We are back hopely to normal for at least a while. I responded on the 30th tea party, but I must have put it on wrong one!! Happy easter to all/and Passover also. Fred was able to make Maudy Thursday services,; we are to go to his daughters where all the children and GC will gather for a delicious ham dinner. That's the family trademark!! Looking for a wonderful time-if we can stay warm. I think we are having fall/winter temps. now. It suppose to get colder next week! good thing we don't have to hide Easter eggs!! Blessings to you all. Look foward to this weekend's Tea Party. Dave you did a super job with the Cozy-loved the colors!!


So good he was up to going to the service, have a great weekend. I'm glad you like my latest design, I hope you have fun with the pattern.

Happy Easter
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> DH has wanted to try lamb so I think this will be a good one to start him on. I've had lamb chops but it's been a long time.


It's really simple to do, but the flavours work brilliantly together, I use this herb crust often.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Him and Ryan were discussing what kinds of things to mix for drinks.
> The elves will be working overtime making cupcakes and chocolates for a bake sale. It is for Elishia's sister-in-law (Ben's aunt) who has just been diagnosed with leukemia. She went in for routine blood work and was admitted that day. A shock to us all.


We're all waiting with our tongues hanging out!

Such a shock for you all to discover she's got leukemia, hopefully they'll be able to get on top of it.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Him and Ryan were discussing what kinds of things to mix for drinks.
> ...


I'll know more on how shes doing tomorrow.

I will try to get photos to post for all to see. 
My favorite so far is the cherry pomegranate from last week.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I've never cooked lamb, have only had lamb chops twice and that was at the Taste of Addison, years ago! My roommate is Greek and she was excited when I told her of your receipt this week. So, we may not have it this week but looks like we will be shopping for lamb next week! 
Love the cozy, (posted on the other page) will be making it tomorrow if I have time. 
Sam, glad the pups are selling, hope they continue to find kind, warm loving homes. 
For those traveling be safe, God Speed on your journeys! 
Carol, I'm so glad Fred is home and that he is feeling better. Get some rest yourself!!! 
Marianne


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Dave, I love the balloon egg cosy. One of my most vivid memories is of a hot air ballon ride about 20 years ago, across the Barossa Valley in South Australia, an area famous for its wines, arriving at 4 a.m. to help unfurl the balloon, and drifting over the vines and cow pastures in the stillness of early morning (but not silence - the 'firing up' is extraordinarily loud). Fortunate to have a 'soft' landing in a field of purple weeds (known as Paterson's Curse - can't think of the common name right now), and followed by a champagne breakfast to celebrate the safe landing. I'll definitely be making THIS cosy! And the crusted lamb ingredients are making me salivate. That recipe's on the list, too. Thanks, Dave, and happy Easter.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

well, i just got caught up with the last t party, pretty good discussions. this has been a pretty cool day here. but sunny. we are gearing up for the church egg hunt in the morning, we have around 700 eggs this yr. way down from prior yrs. usually you can't step for the eggs, we use the park in front of the hospital and across from our church. we usually attract whatever strangers happen to be passing by. its fun to watch, our first yr. we threw,( yes i said threw, they are candy filled and taped together,)several thousand eggs on the ground, and we had prob. 30 kids, and we timed it, and in 7 min. it was over. unbelievable. like human egg vacumes. we gave an area for the really small kids also. so i am glad its going to be nice tomorrow morn. 
sam good luck on the puppy situation.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Quick hallo and Happy Easter to everyone. Althea Patterson's Curse is Salvation Jane here (think it is Western Australia that calls it Paterson's Curse). Seen it growing in Scotland as a garden pant and it looked beutiful. Unfptunately it ploved the climat here and went mad when it was brought over here.
Off to the knitter's Guild where I assume I will see Althea. Will be late as I am walking- about 45 minutes walk I think and it starts in 1/2 hou!. My husbanad will then pick me up and we will go off to his mother's place for a couple of days. As his fathers funeral was a week ago I figured she needed family round for Easter. At the Guild I will be finiahing off my egg cosies. I used Daves basic pattern and fitted my own design in. I am being stretched here thats for sure. The colours on your latest cosy are great Dave. Found it very hard to buy egg cups, but finally succeded.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

Happy Easter to all!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

loriekennedy said:


> Happy Easter to all!!


And a happy Easter to you too!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Althea said:


> Dave, I love the balloon egg cosy. One of my most vivid memories is of a hot air ballon ride about 20 years ago, across the Barossa Valley in South Australia, an area famous for its wines, arriving at 4 a.m. to help unfurl the balloon, and drifting over the vines and cow pastures in the stillness of early morning (but not silence - the 'firing up' is extraordinarily loud). Fortunate to have a 'soft' landing in a field of purple weeds (known as Paterson's Curse - can't think of the common name right now), and followed by a champagne breakfast to celebrate the safe landing. I'll definitely be making THIS cosy! And the crusted lamb ingredients are making me salivate. That recipe's on the list, too. Thanks, Dave, and happy Easter.


I'm glad I've brought back happy memories and I hope you enjoy making the cosy, the instructions look more complicated than it actually is to make!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> well, i just got caught up with the last t party, pretty good discussions. this has been a pretty cool day here. but sunny. we are gearing up for the church egg hunt in the morning, we have around 700 eggs this yr. way down from prior yrs. usually you can't step for the eggs, we use the park in front of the hospital and across from our church. we usually attract whatever strangers happen to be passing by. its fun to watch, our first yr. we threw,( yes i said threw, they are candy filled and taped together,)several thousand eggs on the ground, and we had prob. 30 kids, and we timed it, and in 7 min. it was over. unbelievable. like human egg vacumes. we gave an area for the really small kids also. so i am glad its going to be nice tomorrow morn.
> sam good luck on the puppy situation.


Sounds like great fun!

Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello all, Dave the balloon cozy looks easy and a copy of your pattern has been printed. Sorry to say they will have to wait until things quiet down here some. I have been very busy with baking for Easter. Today I did 2 more of the lamb cakes (recipe was posted on page 55 of last weeks Tea Party)and hard-cooked one dozen eggs for coloring. Tomorrow I have to prepare and frost the 4 lamb cakes. One will be for home, one to my sister, one for my cousin, one for my brother and his fiancee. Happy Easter to all! 

Flockie


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The elves will be working overtime making cupcakes and chocolates for a bake sale. It is for Elishia's sister-in-law (Ben's aunt) who has just been diagnosed with leukemia. She went in for routine blood work and was admitted that day. A shock to us all.


Thoughts and prayers for Elishia's SIL.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Happy Easter/Spring/Passover to all! 
It's been a long week....a headache that won't quit. It's slightly better now. I hope I'm on the upside.
To all...best wishes for good health/speedy recoveries. Sam, good progress on the puppies, but I "worry" about the day they will all be gone...sad for you and Adyen.

Haven't heard much about knitting lately...I wonder if we are a knitting group or a fabulous foodie group? Love all the food discussions...and the knitting ones, too.

We're on the road again next Wednesday...a day after our 38th wedding anniversary! wow...just queried the DH...what's Tuesday? Took a while, but he got it...38 years wedded is a lot of years!

We'll send "travel-logs" from Ohio & Pittsburgh. Sam, we'll wave as we go by, as we usually do! Best holiday celebrations to all....keep knittin'!
Carol (IL)


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks like lots of people have nice plans for the weekend. Happy Easter to all, Good Friday, Passover and any that I missed. Enjoy your families and travels and stay safe!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful day here today in Texas. We are all safe and sound as the horrible tornadoes did not affect our area, but the places where they landed are a terrible sight. It is amazing that any survived seeing the many homes that looked as if they were simply fallen matchsticks. I pray we won't have anymore this year. Spring is so beautiful until the weather plays havoc causing tornadoes to arrive. And here it is the end of the Good Friday day. Hoping you all have a good weekend and make lots of lovely memories.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The elves will be working overtime making cupcakes and chocolates for a bake sale. It is for Elishia's sister-in-law (Ben's aunt) who has just been diagnosed with leukemia. She went in for routine blood work and was admitted that day. A shock to us all.
> ...


Thank you. Elishia has been helping bake lots of things for the sale. I will start helping on Monday. The chocolate moldds will get lots of use again this week.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Flockie, 
My #4 daught loves the scarf, she put together and outfit to go with it. I have to keep taking it back.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Flockie,
> My #4 daught loves the scarf, she put together and outfit to go with it. I have to keep taking it back.


Glad to hear..... my friend Barbara wanted my black and red one you made for me.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh wow! Lamb for Easter!!! We just finished dinner and I am looking foward to Easter dinner!!... This year won't be the usual Honey Baked Ham plus all the side dishes. DH and I will be alone so maybe we will have carne asada and make tacos out of that plus guacamole, cactus salad (nopales) and rice. I am not much for refried beans but a good salsa is priceless...Desert will be fresh strawberries sprinkled with Chambord!! Okay it's not traditional but it will work for us.
Happy Easter to all and also a Blessed Passover to all my Jewish friends.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: :roll: NanaCaren--Thanks so much for your concern and well wishes. We have a busy two weeks ahead with different test and Drs. appointments. This is the spice of life-HAHAHA!! Just thankful God has protected Fred in many ways. Everyday counts as a blessing we are still able to be together. He is such a good,pleasant, kind man. He also is a WWII disabled veteran, of which he was very proud to serve-he says with honor. Also my prayers will be with Elishia.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

darowil said:



> Quick hallo and Happy Easter to everyone. Althea Patterson's Curse is Salvation Jane here (think it is Western Australia that calls it Paterson's Curse). Seen it growing in Scotland as a garden pant and it looked beutiful. Unfptunately it ploved the climat here and went mad when it was brought over here.
> Off to the knitter's Guild where I assume I will see Althea. Will be late as I am walking- about 45 minutes walk I think and it starts in 1/2 hou!. My husbanad will then pick me up and we will go off to his mother's place for a couple of days. As his fathers funeral was a week ago I figured she needed family round for Easter. At the Guild I will be finiahing off my egg cosies. I used Daves basic pattern and fitted my own design in. I am being stretched here thats for sure. The colours on your latest cosy are great Dave. Found it very hard to buy egg cups, but finally succeded.


Darowil, do you or Althea have a photo of that colorfully named plant? You've piqued my curiosity--if it grows in Scotland we may well have it here in Oregon. I'm rather a plant nerd, as you might have gathered from some of my posts. Thanks.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

lorieKennedy--Happy Easter to you as well. Love this season and holiday!


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Happy Easter to all the Tea party KPers. d


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Oh wow! Lamb for Easter!!! We just finished dinner and I am looking foward to Easter dinner!!... This year won't be the usual Honey Baked Ham plus all the side dishes. DH and I will be alone so maybe we will have carne asada and make tacos out of that plus guacamole, cactus salad (nopales) and rice. I am not much for refried beans but a good salsa is priceless...Desert will be fresh strawberries sprinkled with Chambord!! Okay it's not traditional but it will work for us.
> Happy Easter to all and also a Blessed Passover to all my Jewish friends.


Beans are our friends. Try to love them.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi all: Yes, that purple plant intrigues me-naturally I'm one of the original purple people. Practically, my entire wardrobe is purple, my whole house including kitchen is lavender. Most of the yarn I buy either is some shade of orchid or purple or lavender. But a land cover that can tolerate cold might be just what the doctor ordered. Now I must get back to work on some knitting.
Sam: I am glad that you seem able to sell the pups so easily.
I know it is with a divided heart for both you and ayden. I am wishing you all joyous visits with family and friends this weekend. Be safe. Remember a single accident can spoil a holiday for ever for those who remain. Marlark Marge.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello and Happy Easter to all. Dave, I love that egg cosy. In the evenings now there is a spot on my drive from work where a half dozen or more balloons lift, and what a sight they make, so colorful like a big bouquet against the blue sky. I really will half to try to make one.
Nanacaren, sorry about your relative, I'll say a prayeraprayer for her this Sunday.
Carolsgifts, so glad your husband is better this weekend.
No egg hunt this weekend, my teens are too old for that, so took them shopping for new swimsuits and will spend some time at the beach if the weather holds. Having a baked ham, fresh asparagus and coconut cake as well as resurrection rolls for Easter dinner. Have a blessed Easter, and Happy Passover to our Jewish friends.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorry about the spelling, I'm doing this on my E-pad while crazy kids are running in and out, need to find the spellcheck on this thing!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

deescrafty said:


> Hello and Happy Easter to all. Dave, I love that egg cosy. In the evenings now there is a spot on my drive from work where a half dozen or more balloons lift, and what a sight they make, so colorful like a big bouquet against the blue sky. I really will half to try to make one.


Hi deescrafty,

I live on top of one hill and the balloons take of from the next hill. One morning I was hanging out the washing when the balloon opened up the heat to raise it. I had such a fright I nearly flatterened myself on the ground. Because they had just taken of they were stilll very close to the ground. I could see all the passengers clearly and we both ended up have a good laugh about my reaction.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> > Hello and Happy Easter to all. Dave, I love that egg cosy. In the evenings now there is a spot on my drive from work where a half dozen or more balloons lift, and what a sight they make, so colorful like a big bouquet against the blue sky. I really will half to try to make one.
> ...


I was in New Mexico several years ago for their Balloon Festival and was walking among 5 or 6 lifting off was so unexpected, I can just imagine how you felt! The look so etherial floating by I don't usually think about the heater thing. Would like to go up one day myself.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

deescrafty--I think I'll come to your house for Easter!! I love coconut cake! My mother would make one at Easter.It was so good-she used the fresh coconut, and would crack it open with a hammer. ane the talk of swimsuits-I love the ocean. i only go to the edge due to my knees. If I got knocked down I could not get up! I did that one time, and I ws just on the edge when a wave came and knocked me off my feet. My DIL had taken the children to the restroom. I called to these two Marines (Bless them), and ask if they would help me up. They were so strong and wonderful. We laughed about that for a while. anyway Happy Easter to you and your GC. How did the celebration go?


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

deescrafty said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > deescrafty said:
> ...


I'm not into heights. I do love to watch the balloons. When ever my DH and I hear them over head we run outside to watch. They move so slow with their own grace.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

My cousin Chris was 49 on Monday & she got the most wonderful gift. Her Daughter Sam had her baby girl that morning.
Lisa


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Congratulations, that is wonderful news.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, I love the balloon cosy. The colors are so bright and cheery. It will really light up a table! I don't like heights, but I think a hot air balloon ride would be fantastic. I guess I need to add that to my bucket list!


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I am not a fan of Lamb so I will pass on the recipe but wanted to pop in and wish everyone a wonderful Easter.

I am still working on baby things for my soon to be G.Niece, every other project has been put on hold until the baby gifts are done.

It has turned cold here and of course the pilot is off on the heater so we are using double blankets until tomorrow when my friend is here and will help me light it. Tomorrow is going to be a relax and knit day so maybe I will get some things finished. My DH has had another mild stroke and is not in a very good mood which makes thing tense around here. I finally took an xanax and a muscle relaxer so it is time to get to bed. I hope everyone has a wonderful day tomorrow. Anita


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( Anitah--So very sorry to hear of your DH stroke. I know by working in the nursing home before that strokes can change ones personality. I have to keep reminding myself daily that it (the actions or lack there of) is due to his condition, and not him. It is very difficult many times. Try to get rest as you can. Imagine how hard it is on them especially if they have been independent. May you be bless with added strength, laughter, and grace as you go thru this difficult time. :wink:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Dave and all..
It is 2AM here ...I just got my KP newletter in the email..
I am having a restless night...so might as well sit here and chat until I nod off in my chair LOL

Your lamb recipe sounds so yummie...

I too am roasting a leg of lamb...marinating in the fridge tonight ...
I use Rosemary leaves, kosher salt, lemon and olive oil...to marinate over night AFTER I cut 1 inch deep slits all over the lamb to incert garlic cloves...
I will roast it with root veggies..carrots, potatoes, parsnips, onions and celery..also with a bit of mint jelly in little dishes.
Side dishes are roasted asparagus with hollindaise sauce,
Corn Pudding baked like a custard, Harvard beets..sweet and tangy...Fruit compote bowls..then for desert...what my hubby calls my "Killer Carrot" cake lol..he is so spoiled.

Hopefully after I put leg of lamb in oven to roast..we can go to church for a nice Easter Sunday service...is always wonderful...
Then come home to a dinner almost done...
Eat then chill for the rest of the afternoon and evening.

I hope this HolyDay Season finds all my friends here ..healthy and happy...
And God Bless us all,

Camilla


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

The balloons take off a mile from my house and fly over my house every day. My little Pontuf (english cocker spaniel) freaks out as they do make a loud swooshing sound as they pass over. I just love them


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Oh, Dave, yum! I might be inclined to buy some lamb for that. There's a ham in my fridge but we can have ham anytime. What do you have to go along with the lamb?


Mint jelly is always a must!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy Easter !


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I very seldom fix lamb, Dave, there's something about the smell when it's cooking that gets to me, but you make this sound so good that I think I'll try it.

We're having Cornish hens cooked on the rotisserie for Easter Sunday dinner. Sweet potatoes for sure and either green beans or brussels sprouts for a side dish. Have already made the cuke and onion salad. Will make a pineapple upside down cake for dessert.

DH would prefer ham, but the cardiologist says "no." (Besides, I don't care for ham.)

Your latest egg cozy looks very difficult, but colorful. When are you going to publish an egg cozy book? I'm sure it would be a best seller.

Happy Easter to all!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I very seldom fix lamb, Dave, there's something about the smell when it's cooking that gets to me, but you make this sound so good that I think I'll try it.
> 
> We're having Cornish hens cooked on the rotisserie for Easter Sunday dinner. Sweet potatoes for sure and either green beans or brussels sprouts for a side dish. Have already made the cuke and onion salad. Will make a pineapple upside down cake for dessert.
> 
> ...


Pineapple upside down cake brings back memories. It was one of my dad's favorite.

The cozy pattern looks much harder than it is. If you read through it first it makes it easier to understand.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I know, but my friends run away from me when I eat them...do not like them refried but will have them if they are not refried...


wannabear said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow! Lamb for Easter!!! We just finished dinner and I am looking foward to Easter dinner!!... This year won't be the usual Honey Baked Ham plus all the side dishes. DH and I will be alone so maybe we will have carne asada and make tacos out of that plus guacamole, cactus salad (nopales) and rice. I am not much for refried beans but a good salsa is priceless...Desert will be fresh strawberries sprinkled with Chambord!! Okay it's not traditional but it will work for us.
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I very seldom fix lamb, Dave, there's something about the smell when it's cooking that gets to me, but you make this sound so good that I think I'll try it.
> ...


My mouth has been watering for it for awhile. I was planning to make a German chocolate cake, but changed my mind.

I have yet to make my first cozy. Have you made a lot of them?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


German chocolate cake is the only chocolate that my #2 son will eat.

I have made almost all of the egg cozies as well as the napkin rings. Some of them I will make matching coasters, just to stay with the theme.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> No raspberries for me. We have blackberries in the stores right now, but that's far different. Peas and potatoes are classic and delicious. Ah, spring.


I love raspberries, but they are so expensive!! I'm tempted to buy some bushes and raise my own, but they probably wouldn't do well in our clay soil.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Caren, you must be well-organized. I don't know how you find time to get so much done with your large family and all. Are you a Martha Stewart or just Superwoman?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

My mouth has been watering for it for awhile. I was planning to make a German chocolate cake, but changed my mind.

I have yet to make my first cozy. Have you made a lot of them?[/quote]

German chocolate cake is the only chocolate that my #2 son will eat.

I have made almost all of the egg cozies as well as the napkin rings. Some of them I will make matching coasters, just to stay with the theme.[/quote]

Caren, you must be well-organized. I don't know how you find time to get so much done with your large family and all. Are you a Martha Stewart or just Superwoman? [/quote]

My mom was Superwoman an Martha Stewart all rolled into one. I learned at a young age to multi task. I have never really thought I get much done in one day.. Knitting helps me unwind from the ideas running around in my head. The cozies usually take me about and hour or so. I have to keep stopping to switch laundry, feed the teens... I am the slowest knitter in my family. My sisters can whip an adult sweater out in a day or two. I can crochet faster than knit.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have made almost all of the egg cozies as well as the napkin rings. Some of them I will make matching coasters, just to stay with the theme.


Caren, you must be well-organized. I don't know how you find time to get so much done with your large family and all. Are you a Martha Stewart or just Superwoman? [/quote]

My mom was Superwoman an Martha Stewart all rolled into one. I learned at a young age to multi task. I have never really thought I get much done in one day.. Knitting helps me unwind from the ideas running around in my head. The cozies usually take me about and hour or so. I have to keep stopping to switch laundry, feed the teens... I am the slowest knitter in my family. My sisters can whip an adult sweater out in a day or two. I can crochet faster than knit.[/quote]

I don't know - you sound like Superwoman to me. Who takes care of all your animals? And how many children do you still have at home? (Nosey me!!) I keep forgetting that you're a lot younger than I am. In my day, I guess I did a lot, too, in addition to almost always doing volunteer work of one kind or another. Our only daughter is quite a volunteer, too, and when I asked her why she says she learned it from me. Ha! I'm a slow knitter, too, because if I do it too long I find it boring and have to find something else to do.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Good morning! Finally made it through the postings. I had waited last evening for the start of the party, but finally had to leave for Good Friday services. Dave's cosy is of courst absolutely marvelous, as are they all. 

I've never cooked any lamb, may have eaten it at a child, but have no memory of it. Currently I see them frolicking in the fields, and . . . well, uh . . . it's hard to imagine them on a platter. I only recently started eating poultry after a doctor (recently graduated from nursery school) yelled at me about my protein consumption, or lack thereof.

Easter or Passover blessings to all who celebrate. It is good to hear that so many who were ailing are starting on the road to recovery. My best wishes to those who are still ill, suffering strokes. My mother died after many months in a coma brought on by a series of major strokes, so I know how painful it is to see a loved one in that state.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Caren, are those green peppers in your photo? In NY? Are they potted, and if so, do you take them in at night? I haven't even bought my plants yet, and as cold as it is this a.m., I may not for a while!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Good morning everyone. It is Saturday here in Michigan and it is 8:00 am. I was informed Wednesday night that I am having Easter dinner at my house. Only problem is is it is today and not tomorrow. So I spent one of my days off yesterday cleaning since I have kinda let this place get a little out of hand latley. Had to take my dog in to the vet as hse has something going on with a infected toot or something so she is on antibotics and my daughter and her kids came over to color Easter eggs. That was fun coloring eggs with them. They even each made Nannie a yellow egg because it is my favorite color. It is just going to be my 3 kids and Grandchildren and my Ex-husband here today. 

I finished a little light blanket as a gift last night believe it or not with all I have going on and am ready to start the Little Ducky blanket from Lil Piggy. Can't wait to get started on it. I love her blankets and am working on getting all of her patterns.

Hope everyone has a Blessed Easter tomorrow.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I have the ham..kindly send me the amounts of spices you use for marinade so I can do the same. Thanks.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I have made almost all of the egg cozies as well as the napkin rings. Some of them I will make matching coasters, just to stay with the theme.
> ...


My mom was Superwoman an Martha Stewart all rolled into one. I learned at a young age to multi task. I have never really thought I get much done in one day.. Knitting helps me unwind from the ideas running around in my head. The cozies usually take me about and hour or so. I have to keep stopping to switch laundry, feed the teens... I am the slowest knitter in my family. My sisters can whip an adult sweater out in a day or two. I can crochet faster than knit.[/quote]

I don't know - you sound like Superwoman to me. Who takes care of all your animals? And how many children do you still have at home? (Nosey me!!) I keep forgetting that you're a lot younger than I am. In my day, I guess I did a lot, too, in addition to almost always doing volunteer work of one kind or another. Our only daughter is quite a volunteer, too, and when I asked her why she says she learned it from me. Ha! I'm a slow knitter, too, because if I do it too long I find it boring and have to find something else to do.[/quote]

I have three at home. The girls are 19 & 15 the boy is 14. Until last fall I took care of the animals, then I decided everyone else should be helping. When all of the children were home I volunteered a lot. Most of it was where the children could go with me. I know what you mean by getting bored. I am working on a baby blanket it is the same thing around and around.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Caren, are those green peppers in your photo? In NY? Are they potted, and if so, do you take them in at night? I haven't even bought my plants yet, and as cold as it is this a.m., I may not for a while!


I brought the pot in last fall, the plants had just started growing. Mystery peppers I call them. I didn't plant the seeds so I'll have to wait and see. I have a room with lots of windows and I keep plants/ herbs over winter. I have a begonia that has survived six winters. It is bright red in the summer and turns pink when I bring it in for the winter. I have never repotted it I'm afraid it would die of shock.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Blessings to you, Dave and to all my friends at the Tea Party, this beautiful Easter week-end. Your Herb Crusted Lamb sounds scrumptious. Even though I'm a vegetarian, I do fix meat dishes for my family. My DH is taking the two youngest grands to an Easter egg hunt this morning while I'm 200 miles away with my oldest GD for her opening soft ball game. Definitely not getting much knitting done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Anita H, hope things get better soon. 
Camilla, your lamb sounds divine also, sounds like a wonderful plan. 
Hope everyone has a wonderful stress free Easter.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

The world is shrinking. My family in Chicago will enjoy lamb from New Zealand for Easter. I look forward to trying your herb crust. I will have to substitute the cheese with parmesan. Thanks for the great recipe. I always look forward to your posts


----------



## cvsten (Jul 1, 2011)

Dave, this herb crusted lamb sounds wonderful! I may have to change a family tradition. My family usually has lamb for Easter dinner. I'll be cooking mine on my rotisserie, using my dad's recipe for a marinade paste.

1 clove garlic or garlic salt
1 tbsp. salt
1/8 tsp. pepper
1/2 tsp thyme
1/4 tsp rosemary
1 tbsp lemon juice
1/4 cup flour

Adjust this recipe to make a nice paste to spread over the lamb. Let it marinate for a while or just put it into the oven.

Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh my, I am exhausted already. What from, you may ask? Filling Easter 'baskets'! After she became an adult (HA!!!!), I have always made up a small basket for Trish. Then when she got married, I added Greg. Then a couple years ago HIS parents wanted to know where their baskets were. Then it was his sister and her two children. This year I added a friend who would be alone on Easter, to come to brunch with us. One more 'basket'. I actually use plastic sand pails that I got at the dollar store. I think I must have about 40 acres of Easter grass here, not counting what actually made it into the pails. Don't even ask me about dividing up the candy and toys. NEXT year, they are getting a crocheted mini basket with one decorated egg and one egg cosy!!! I had this issue at Christmas, too, and thankfully you all talked me down from the roof. Thank you for letting me vent yet again!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Oh my, I am exhausted already. What from, you may ask? Filling Easter 'baskets'! After she became an adult (HA!!!!), I have always made up a small basket for Trish. Then when she got married, I added Greg. Then a couple years ago HIS parents wanted to know where their baskets were. Then it was his sister and her two children. This year I added a friend who would be alone on Easter, to come to brunch with us. One more 'basket'. I actually use plastic sand pails that I got at the dollar store. I think I must have about 40 acres of Easter grass here, not counting what actually made it into the pails. Don't even ask me about dividing up the candy and toys. NEXT year, they are getting a crocheted mini basket with one decorated egg and one egg cosy!!! I had this issue at Christmas, too, and thankfully you all talked me down from the roof. Thank you for letting me vent yet again!!


Well, the only thing I can say is, you are obviously appreciated.  It's good to know they like what you make, but I do agree, it starts to get a bit out of hand after a while. I think I'm going to start looking for egg cups and making Daves cozies and just giving a cup/cozy/cadbury egg. 
Your idea of a crochet basket is a great one.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Oh my, I am exhausted already. What from, you may ask? Filling Easter 'baskets'! After she became an adult (HA!!!!), I have always made up a small basket for Trish. Then when she got married, I added Greg. Then a couple years ago HIS parents wanted to know where their baskets were. Then it was his sister and her two children. This year I added a friend who would be alone on Easter, to come to brunch with us. One more 'basket'. I actually use plastic sand pails that I got at the dollar store. I think I must have about 40 acres of Easter grass here, not counting what actually made it into the pails. Don't even ask me about dividing up the candy and toys. NEXT year, they are getting a crocheted mini basket with one decorated egg and one egg cosy!!! I had this issue at Christmas, too, and thankfully you all talked me down from the roof. Thank you for letting me vent yet again!!


I used to make baskets from the pails too. They sure do hold a lot of stuff. This year I am not doing much except for the hundreds of plastic candy filled eggs. I will have my egg cozies set up on the table, or at least way is left at the house. The new balloon cozy will be there as well. 
I like your idea of something small for next year. 
I'm glad you are no longer on the roof.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You are so popular!! Enjoy it!!


siouxann said:


> Oh my, I am exhausted already. What from, you may ask? Filling Easter 'baskets'! After she became an adult (HA!!!!), I have always made up a small basket for Trish. Then when she got married, I added Greg. Then a couple years ago HIS parents wanted to know where their baskets were. Then it was his sister and her two children. This year I added a friend who would be alone on Easter, to come to brunch with us. One more 'basket'. I actually use plastic sand pails that I got at the dollar store. I think I must have about 40 acres of Easter grass here, not counting what actually made it into the pails. Don't even ask me about dividing up the candy and toys. NEXT year, they are getting a crocheted mini basket with one decorated egg and one egg cosy!!! I had this issue at Christmas, too, and thankfully you all talked me down from the roof. Thank you for letting me vent yet again!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Oh wow! Lamb for Easter!!! We just finished dinner and I am looking foward to Easter dinner!!... This year won't be the usual Honey Baked Ham plus all the side dishes. DH and I will be alone so maybe we will have carne asada and make tacos out of that plus guacamole, cactus salad (nopales) and rice. I am not much for refried beans but a good salsa is priceless...Desert will be fresh strawberries sprinkled with Chambord!! Okay it's not traditional but it will work for us.
> Happy Easter to all and also a Blessed Passover to all my Jewish friends.


Have a very happy Easter, I love carne asada, I'll be having it on _Cinco de Mayo_, I'll take any excuse for a party!

The herb-crust is very tasty, I think the boys would fire me as their cook if I didn't put it on roast lamb!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

deescrafty said:


> Hello and Happy Easter to all. Dave, I love that egg cosy. In the evenings now there is a spot on my drive from work where a half dozen or more balloons lift, and what a sight they make, so colorful like a big bouquet against the blue sky. I really will half to try to make one.
> Nanacaren, sorry about your relative, I'll say a prayeraprayer for her this Sunday.
> Carolsgifts, so glad your husband is better this weekend.
> No egg hunt this weekend, my teens are too old for that, so took them shopping for new swimsuits and will spend some time at the beach if the weather holds. Having a baked ham, fresh asparagus and coconut cake as well as resurrection rolls for Easter dinner. Have a blessed Easter, and Happy Passover to our Jewish friends.


Thanks. I'm glad you like the design, it's very bright, I love watching the ballons too!

Happy Easter
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, I love the balloon cosy. The colors are so bright and cheery. It will really light up a table! I don't like heights, but I think a hot air balloon ride would be fantastic. I guess I need to add that to my bucket list!


Thanks, it was tricky getting the sums to work out, there were a couple of earlier versions that were either to complicated or just didn't work!

Wishing you a very happy Easter

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Dave and all..
> It is 2AM here ...I just got my KP newletter in the email..
> I am having a restless night...so might as well sit here and chat until I nod off in my chair LOL
> 
> ...


Your version sounds lovely too, I'll try it next time I do a leg of lamb, we're having shoulder tomorrow with a nice big surface for a double quantity of the herb crust.

Have a lovely weekend.
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I very seldom fix lamb, Dave, there's something about the smell when it's cooking that gets to me, but you make this sound so good that I think I'll try it.
> 
> We're having Cornish hens cooked on the rotisserie for Easter Sunday dinner. Sweet potatoes for sure and either green beans or brussels sprouts for a side dish. Have already made the cuke and onion salad. Will make a pineapple upside down cake for dessert.
> 
> ...


Try it with a _French-trimmed_ rack of lamb, that cooks quickly and is perfect for two. The herbs make a big difference to the cooking aroma!

The cosy is easier than it looks at first sight, I spent days simplifying the pattern to make it manageable for an experienced knitter, the first version was seriously 'advanced knitters only'!

I hope you both have a very happy Easter.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The cozy pattern looks much harder than it is. If you read through it first it makes it easier to understand.


I'm glad the instructions made sense, charting it was a real nightmare, you have no dea how long it took to get them right! But my son did a test run and said using the instructions, in conjunction with the charts for reference, made it easy to follow. It's the most complicated pattern I've posted so far, it had to be knitted by somebody else to check it could be followed.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Blessings to you, Dave and to all my friends at the Tea Party, this beautiful Easter week-end. Your Herb Crusted Lamb sounds scrumptious. Even though I'm a vegetarian, I do fix meat dishes for my family. My DH is taking the two youngest grands to an Easter egg hunt this morning while I'm 200 miles away with my oldest GD for her opening soft ball game. Definitely not getting much knitting done.


It works with both shoulder and best end roasts, I hope your family enjoys it.

Have a great Easter weekend.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> The world is shrinking. My family in Chicago will enjoy lamb from New Zealand for Easter. I look forward to trying your herb crust. I will have to substitute the cheese with parmesan. Thanks for the great recipe. I always look forward to your posts


Parmesan cheese works well, I tend to use _Red Leicester_ because it coooks so well and adds colour. I don't know if it's available outside of the UK, although I'm sure there are equivalents in other countries.

Have a very happy Easter.
Dave


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Easter to all my KP friends.
Dave, the cozy is in my file. It will have to wait a bit. I am finishing my baby sister's birthday present. She turned78 on Wednesday and I promised her some thing for her kitchen. I have the oven mitts done and am working on a round dish cloth. Then there will be only the hanging towel and pot holders to go.
We are not lamb eaters so I will pass on that one but the Windsor pudding sounds great.
To all with health problems my prayers are with you.
Our days have been really nice weatherwise but the nights are cold enough that I have to bring in my two Poinsettia plants before I retire for the night.
I had a doctors visit this past week and he thinks my problems with breathing are more due to asthma than COPD. He did a lung function test and with thenew medicines he has me on my test was pretty near normal. That sure made me feel good. He agrees that if I continue to lose weight and pick up on the exercise I should live to 100. Not too sure I want to live that long but I will live as long as I live.
Have areally nice weekend all.
Edith M


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am sad to say that I have done nothing as far as decorating for Easter. I guess it just wasn't meant to be this year. I will probably go visit my DM on Sunday. My DD will probably spend the day with her BF. Pretty boring! All of the cooking everyone is doing sounds wonderful. I'm sure my time will come when I have GC, but for now, no plans for a big meal for Easter.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hello all, Dave the balloon cozy looks easy and a copy of your pattern has been printed. Sorry to say they will have to wait until things quiet down here some. I have been very busy with baking for Easter. Today I did 2 more of the lamb cakes (recipe was posted on page 55 of last weeks Tea Party)and hard-cooked one dozen eggs for coloring. Tomorrow I have to prepare and frost the 4 lamb cakes. One will be for home, one to my sister, one for my cousin, one for my brother and his fiancee. Happy Easter to all!
> 
> Flockie


I'm glad you like the design, I hope you have fun making it.

Happy Easter
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I've never cooked lamb, have only had lamb chops twice and that was at the Taste of Addison, years ago! My roommate is Greek and she was excited when I told her of your receipt this week. So, we may not have it this week but looks like we will be shopping for lamb next week!
> Love the cozy, (posted on the other page) will be making it tomorrow if I have time.
> Sam, glad the pups are selling, hope they continue to find kind, warm loving homes.
> For those traveling be safe, God Speed on your journeys!
> ...


It's a really nice way to roast lamb, I hope you both enjoy it. Thanks for the compliments, I had a lot of fun designing this this cosy.

Happy Easter
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Althea said:


> Dave, I love the balloon egg cosy. One of my most vivid memories is of a hot air ballon ride about 20 years ago, across the Barossa Valley in South Australia, an area famous for its wines, arriving at 4 a.m. to help unfurl the balloon, and drifting over the vines and cow pastures in the stillness of early morning (but not silence - the 'firing up' is extraordinarily loud). Fortunate to have a 'soft' landing in a field of purple weeds (known as Paterson's Curse - can't think of the common name right now), and followed by a champagne breakfast to celebrate the safe landing. I'll definitely be making THIS cosy! And the crusted lamb ingredients are making me salivate. That recipe's on the list, too. Thanks, Dave, and happy Easter.


Thanks, I'm glad you like the design, I hope you have fun making it.

Lamb loves herbs!

Happy Easter
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The cozy pattern looks much harder than it is. If you read through it first it makes it easier to understand.
> ...


I am enjoying this one very much. The hardest part so far, was finding the right colors.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, can the herb crust you put on your lamb be used with other meats? I've never cooked lamb and only eaten it once at a Greek restaurant. I guess you could say that I am a lamb novice!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Easter everyone. Just got back from 4 days in Liverpool, what a city - the wonderful Beatles Experience, the Cavern Club, great museums, beautiful Cathedrals, really friendly people, and the new city centre is lovely and kept so clean . . . even saw a workman polishing handrails! Then after we came home I caught a 'bug' and have been in bed for 2 days, but starting to recover now. I didn't have computer access whilst we were away and I have just spent the last 3 hours :shock: reading more than 40 pages of last week's TP (well, I might miss out on something!) and 8 from this week. My, we all have plenty to say - and long may it continue :lol:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You do know that Cinco de Mayo is not Mexican Independence Day!!! I don't understand the fascination with it but so be it, it's a day for drinking more than anything else, a tleast here in Southern California, that is what it is and the beer companies enjoy the profits.....Enjoy the lamb, it sounds delicious.


FireballDave said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow! Lamb for Easter!!! We just finished dinner and I am looking foward to Easter dinner!!... This year won't be the usual Honey Baked Ham plus all the side dishes. DH and I will be alone so maybe we will have carne asada and make tacos out of that plus guacamole, cactus salad (nopales) and rice. I am not much for refried beans but a good salsa is priceless...Desert will be fresh strawberries sprinkled with Chambord!! Okay it's not traditional but it will work for us.
> ...


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol:  Camilla in the dessert--Blessed Easter to you. Sonds like you are having a feast of delicious food. I'll go for the veggies and Carrot Cake! Your husband knows a good thing when he eats it-carrot cake takes a lot of love and energy to make.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening Dave, seems like I just saw you somewhere a bit ago.
> So glad it's Friday, this time next week DH and I will be in Wyoming visiting family. It'll be his first trip out of Texas, we are both very excited to get going. We are going to go through New Mexico and Colorado as he wants to see mountains instead of plains, getting out of Texas will take almost half the trip.
> Hope everyone had a great Good Friday, or Passover.
> Have a great weekend and Easter all.


If it's your DH's first trip out of Texas he should love Colorado and Wyoming. My Mom lives in Colorado. That's one beautiful state! Are you stopping along the way to sight see? So many place to visit in both states. Have a good and safe trip. Take your knitting!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: pontI love your avatar-my favorite dog is a cocker spaniel of any kind. I think they are the glamour dogs of dogs!! Give him/her extra hug and kiss for me. Happy Everything this weekend. I celebrate Easter-my favorite time of the year.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Good Saturday AM and Happy Easter. I have a Jewish friend who will be with me on Sunday as I teach a Sunday school class. He is here with me and roasting a leg of lamb to take to church and let the class sample lamb.
The smell of the lamb or the herbs is driving my 3 dogs nuts, they go to the oven and bark at it then run. I thought it was funny at first but they are terrified they are shaking and whine. I had to put them in the yard.
Any one know what might cause this behavior


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:thumbup: Poledra65--Your idea sounds awesome, even I can find time to do that! That's good for any holiday, or just because gift! Thanks for sharing. i was full of ideas at one time, now I have to keep my mind on each and evry move myDH makes (dementia) He tries but things just don't connect. Have a Happy, Blessed day!


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Get the little elves working, that's the ticket! Tell Ben, we're all expectingsomething good, he's an invetive lad!
> 
> Dave


Him and Ryan were discussing what kinds of things to mix for drinks. 
The elves will be working overtime making cupcakes and chocolates for a bake sale. It is for Elishia's sister-in-law (Ben's aunt) who has just been diagnosed with leukemia. She went in for routine blood work and was admitted that day. A shock to us all.[/quote]
Prayers and good thoughts to your family. I know she'll appreciate your support.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A photo of the birthday cake Elishia was working on last week, when we were playing with chocolate.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cvsten said:


> Dave, this herb crusted lamb sounds wonderful! I may have to change a family tradition. My family usually has lamb for Easter dinner. I'll be cooking mine on my rotisserie, using my dad's recipe for a marinade paste.
> 
> 1 clove garlic or garlic salt
> 1 tbsp. salt
> ...


Thanks for the marinade receipt, I'll definitely be trying it out!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Jan L said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Get the little elves working, that's the ticket! Tell Ben, we're all expectingsomething good, he's an invetive lad!
> ...


Prayers and good thoughts to your family. I know she'll appreciate your support.[/quote]

Thank you.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: KateB--If you can, post some photos of your trip. i haven't been able to make mine work. Sounds like you had a wonderful time. Have a Blessed weekend. Glad to hear you recovered and killed that BUG!!!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: :thumbup: NanaCaren-Beautiful cake-how did she form the shells? Tell her we are praying for her. To research for other clues that will help her. Happy Easter to you both.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

NanaCaren--ooops!! I think I got the wrong person with you post! (Elishia). Iguess i didn't get it wrong! Oh well I'm still waking up, and I'm a senior with a slow mind!HAHAHA


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sailgurl said:
> 
> 
> > The world is shrinking. My family in Chicago will enjoy lamb from New Zealand for Easter. I look forward to trying your herb crust. I will have to substitute the cheese with parmesan. Thanks for the great recipe. I always look forward to your posts
> ...


Our friend Aldi has Red Leicester right now, probably just till it's all sold. Things do come and go there. Now that you've mentioned it I'll have to see if there is some left. It was there last week.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Oh my, I am exhausted already. What from, you may ask? Filling Easter 'baskets'! After she became an adult (HA!!!!), I have always made up a small basket for Trish. Then when she got married, I added Greg. Then a couple years ago HIS parents wanted to know where their baskets were. Then it was his sister and her two children. This year I added a friend who would be alone on Easter, to come to brunch with us. One more 'basket'. I actually use plastic sand pails that I got at the dollar store. I think I must have about 40 acres of Easter grass here, not counting what actually made it into the pails. Don't even ask me about dividing up the candy and toys. NEXT year, they are getting a crocheted mini basket with one decorated egg and one egg cosy!!! I had this issue at Christmas, too, and thankfully you all talked me down from the roof. Thank you for letting me vent yet again!!


Not surprised you're exhausted, I would be too!

I give an egg cup with a little creme egg and a cosy, one has to rationalise!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: :thumbup: NanaCaren-Beautiful cake-how did she form the shells? Tell her we are praying for her. To research for other clues that will help her. Happy Easter to you both.


Thank you I will pass it on to her. 
She made them with modeling chocolate and covered them in fondant. Matching the end caps and the printing on the ends took her the longest. She is a bit of a perfectionist.

Happy Easter to you as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Sailgurl said:
> ...


Thank you I will check our Aldi out today.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > No raspberries for me. We have blackberries in the stores right now, but that's far different. Peas and potatoes are classic and delicious. Ah, spring.
> ...


You might be surprised where raspberries will grow. You could give a small clump a try. There are different varieties. Check it out. There's a bushy kind that produces Spring and Fall. You have to keep on top of both with aggressive pruning. The best year for my patch was the year we had a lot of snow and the rabbits ate them down to the top of the snow, 12-18". I let my patch get out of control and DH mowed them off to the ground. No more raspberries. I actually looked at more plants yesterday when I was perusing the plant section at Walmart yesterday. I just can't stay out of that area.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Happy Easter to all my KP friends.
> Dave, the cozy is in my file. It will have to wait a bit. I am finishing my baby sister's birthday present. She turned 78 on Wednesday and I promised her some thing for her kitchen. I have the oven mitts done and am working on a round dish cloth. Then there will be only the hanging towel and pot holders to go.
> We are not lamb eaters so I will pass on that one but the Windsor pudding sounds great.
> To all with health problems my prayers are with you.
> ...


I hope you enjoy making the cosy, something for a rainy day.

The _Windsor Pudding_ is a great way to serve broad beans. I use frozen baby broad beans and they work really well.

I get 'seasonal asthma' from the tree pollen, three more medications on the list at this time of year. I hope the meds your doctor prescribed keep working, breathing difficulties are really miserable.

Happy Easter
Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Oh my, I am exhausted already. What from, you may ask? Filling Easter 'baskets'! After she became an adult (HA!!!!), I have always made up a small basket for Trish. Then when she got married, I added Greg. Then a couple years ago HIS parents wanted to know where their baskets were. Then it was his sister and her two children. This year I added a friend who would be alone on Easter, to come to brunch with us. One more 'basket'. I actually use plastic sand pails that I got at the dollar store. I think I must have about 40 acres of Easter grass here, not counting what actually made it into the pails. Don't even ask me about dividing up the candy and toys. NEXT year, they are getting a crocheted mini basket with one decorated egg and one egg cosy!!! I had this issue at Christmas, too, and thankfully you all talked me down from the roof. Thank you for letting me vent yet again!!


I hope you had enough candy left to make one for yourself! :roll:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


You know I'm big on colour!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, can the herb crust you put on your lamb be used with other meats? I've never cooked lamb and only eaten it once at a Greek restaurant. I guess you could say that I am a lamb novice!


I've used it on chicken breasts and it came out really well. I probably wouldn't use it on beef, but it would go well on pork with the skin removed.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from 4 days in Liverpool, what a city - the wonderful Beatles Experience, the Cavern Club, great museums, beautiful Cathedrals, really friendly people, and the new city centre is lovely and kept so clean . . . even saw a workman polishing handrails! Then after we came home I caught a 'bug' and have been in bed for 2 days, but starting to recover now. I didn't have computer access whilst we were away and I have just spent the last 3 hours :shock: reading more than 40 pages of last week's TP (well, I might miss out on something!) and 8 from this week. My, we all have plenty to say - and long may it continue :lol:


Glad you had a good trip, I don't get up to Liverpool nearly as often as I'd like,it's a great city. Glad you're feeling better, have a very happy bank holiday weekend.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> You do know that Cinco de Mayo is not Mexican Independence Day!!! I don't understand the fascination with it but so be it, it's a day for drinking more than anything else, a tleast here in Southern California, that is what it is and the beer companies enjoy the profits.....Enjoy the lamb, it sounds delicious.
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> ...


Good excuse for a party though!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Good Saturday AM and Happy Easter. I have a Jewish friend who will be with me on Sunday as I teach a Sunday school class. He is here with me and roasting a leg of lamb to take to church and let the class sample lamb.
> The smell of the lamb or the herbs is driving my 3 dogs nuts, they go to the oven and bark at it then run. I thought it was funny at first but they are terrified they are shaking and whine. I had to put them in the yard.
> Any one know what might cause this behavior


How strange, I've never heard of that reaction before!

I hope everybody enjoys the lamb, it's one of my favourite meats.

Have a great Easter and Passover

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


So far easy sailing, just past half way.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sad news today for those who really like Thomas Kinkade's paintings. He died at home of natural causes at the age of 54. He was known as the Painter of Light. Truly an inspirational painter. His ability to have the light shine through his paintings was incrediable.

Some images of his paintings.
http://www.google.ca/search?q=thomas+kinkade+paintings&hl=en&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&prmd=imvnso&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=yWeAT4WIIKLv0gHsoJSSCA&ved=0CHgQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=567


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Martin Keith, some dogs will exhibit "strange" behavior at times. My mini schnauzer will act up with anything different that she observes going on. She will pester me by going back and forth to the "new" thing and talking/telling me about it. I think perhaps that the dogs are trying to point out that someone else is using "your" oven and are drawing your attention to it. They want to know if that is okay with you. At least that is what my dog would be telling me and after reassurances, then she would be alright about it. *chuckles* I think dogs are smarter watchdogs than what we may think!?
Also, could be that they are really hungry for that great smelling roast of lamb being cooked. Bet it smells devine!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sad news today for those who really like Thomas Kincaid's paintings. He died at home of natural causes at the age of 54. He was known as the Painter of Light. Truly an inspirational painter. His ability to have the light shine through his paintings was incrediable.


That is very sad. I love his work.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That also made me sad when I read it this miorning . I have always loved his simple yet intricate paintings. He will be sorely missed. Edith M


5mmdpns said:


> Sad news today for those who really like Thomas Kincaid's paintings. He died at home of natural causes at the age of 54. He was known as the Painter of Light. Truly an inspirational painter. His ability to have the light shine through his paintings was incrediable.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Edith M said:


> That also made me sad when I read it this miorning . I have always loved his simple yet intricate paintings. He will be sorely missed. Edith M
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


He certainly had a unique talent that spoke of the beauty of things!


----------



## sandymac (Nov 20, 2011)

i have been told you are the person to ask to explaine the history of egg cups and cozy's.I always thought they were just decoration.Sandy


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( 5mmdpns--So sad-very young. His paintings brought peace and comfort to so many. I haven't had the tv on, so thanks for the information.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sandymac said:


> i have been told you are the person to ask to explaine the history of egg cups and cozy's.I always thought they were just decoration.Sandy


yup, Fireball Dave is the person to give you all the run downs on the egg cup and cozy history!! And the eggy soldiers are a must too.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: pontI love your avatar-my favorite dog is a cocker spaniel of any kind. I think they are the glamour dogs of dogs!! Give him/her extra hug and kiss for me. Happy Everything this weekend. I celebrate Easter-my favorite time of the year.


I had a cocker spaniel when I was in high school. My Dad thinks someone purposely dropped him off in our neighborhood to get rid of him. Anyway, he watched for a newspaper ad for "Lost Dog" and never saw one so we kept him. He got in a lot of trouble, though, when he killed about a dozen of Mom's chickens. I guess he went stark, raving mad one day because up to that point he hadn't touched a single one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

deescrafty - resurrection rolls - recipe? lol

sam



deescrafty said:


> Hello and Happy Easter to all. Dave, I love that egg cosy. In the evenings now there is a spot on my drive from work where a half dozen or more balloons lift, and what a sight they make, so colorful like a big bouquet against the blue sky. I really will half to try to make one.
> Nanacaren, sorry about your relative, I'll say a prayeraprayer for her this Sunday.
> Carolsgifts, so glad your husband is better this weekend.
> No egg hunt this weekend, my teens are too old for that, so took them shopping for new swimsuits and will spend some time at the beach if the weather holds. Having a baked ham, fresh asparagus and coconut cake as well as resurrection rolls for Easter dinner. Have a blessed Easter, and Happy Passover to our Jewish friends.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how wonderful is that.

sam



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> My cousin Chris was 49 on Monday & she got the most wonderful gift. Her Daughter Sam had her baby girl that morning.
> Lisa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sam - is there a web site for this?

sam



sam07671 said:


> ready to start the Little Ducky blanket from Lil Piggy. Can't wait to get started on it. I love her blankets and am working on getting all of her patterns.
> 
> Hope everyone has a Blessed Easter tomorrow.


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Sad to hear it!!! I have used his screen saver images with scripture quotes on my PC... and now my Laptop... for years. Lost the original CD so hope I don't have to replace this laptop any time soon. PatSam



5mmdpns said:


> Sad news today for those who really like Thomas Kinkade's paintings. He died at home of natural causes at the age of 54. He was known as the Painter of Light. Truly an inspirational painter. His ability to have the light shine through his paintings was incrediable.
> 
> Some images of his paintings.
> http://www.google.ca/search?q=thomas+kinkade+paintings&hl=en&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&prmd=imvnso&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=yWeAT4WIIKLv0gHsoJSSCA&ved=0CHgQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=567


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Don't know if you will be interested but I googled Pattersons Curse and came up with several interesting sites... 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echium_plantagineum
http://www.weeds.org.au/cgi-bin/weedident.cgi?tpl=plant.tpl&state=&s=&ibra=all&card=H08
http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/agriculture/pests-weeds/weeds/profiles/patersons-curse

I live in Gresham by the way... Have enjoyed reading your posts... PatSam



gingerwitch said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Quick hallo and Happy Easter to everyone. Althea Patterson's Curse is Salvation Jane here (think it is Western Australia that calls it Paterson's Curse). Seen it growing in Scotland as a garden pant and it looked beutiful. Unfptunately it ploved the climat here and went mad when it was brought over here.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sold a female this morning. have two of each now - hopefully they will sell also. 

we have the cutest runt of the litter - she is so cute - i'm hoping she doesn't sell - playing with the idea of keeping her - not sure i'm up for it. if someone offered $500 i would probably let her go.

sam

have eggs to fill and then hide in the morning while the family is at church. i have two acres to hide them in - even so - i run out of places to hide them - the grass is a little long so maybe they will just be nestled down in the grass.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

How do I add a picture?


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> The balloons take off a mile from my house and fly over my house every day. My little Pontuf (english cocker spaniel) freaks out as they do make a loud swooshing sound as they pass over. I just love them


A small airport was near our home when we lived in Pennsylvania and a lot of balloons would take off from there and ride right over our property. Many times we would be in our backyard and the people in the balloons would call down to us and we back to them. We really enjoyed them and the "whooshing" sounds they made.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The cozy pattern looks much harder than it is. If you read through it first it makes it easier to understand.
> ...


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, you had better draw up a map showing where you hide the Easter eggs! With that much space, however will you keep track of where you hid them? Sounds like a lot of fun for everyone. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cinco de Mayo is really big here, its the celebration of the Mexican Army's victory over France at the Battle of Puebla in the Franco-Mexican War. But I think really, here it's just a really good excuse for a party.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have a general idea where they are - usually there are one or two eggs we don't find - i usually find them when i am mowing.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> Sam, you had better draw up a map showing where you hide the Easter eggs! With that much space, however will you keep track of where you hid them? Sounds like a lot of fun for everyone. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have a general idea where they are - usually there are one or two eggs we don't find - i usually find them when i am mowing.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


The kids get to take the puppies on their egg hunting! Surely those little black noses are sure to find the chocolate first!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jan L said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening Dave, seems like I just saw you somewhere a bit ago.
> ...


We are going to do a little sight seeing on the way and way back. We are going to leave later in the evening so that we can get through Texas while it's dark and New Mexico and Colorado when it's light, that way we can enjoy it more.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Wishing you all a blessed Easter. I don't get TP until Saturday, so don't know if you will get my post. We have been going back and forth to Drs. so much that haven't had time to even think about Easter dinner. It will only be the two of us, so we are just having roasted chicken with trimmings. Please pray for my DH. He had a triple bypass a
little over a year ago. His incision opened (he is a diabetic) and he spent 40 days recovery in our local step down hospital. He has been spilling a lot of calcium in his bloodstream, which can cause a lot of complications. He was diagnosed with hyperparathyroidism. The gland was supposed to be removed. This was delayed because they discovered an infection in his chest cavity. The infection control Dr. has consuleted a surgeon. His incision from his bypass will have to be opened to see where the infection is coming from...soft tissue or bone. Another wound vac and possible removal of the sternum (chest bone). Please pray for us.
I have been thinking of starting a basketweave desing I found in one of Debbie Macomber's knitting books and enlaring it to cover our kingsized bed. Know this will be really big project, but can work on hats, socks, scarves, etc along with it. Need your advice.
Dave, so appreciate all the hard work you put into the TPs. You too, Sam. I haven't posted much, but do love to read them. Hugs and best wishes to you all...Betty


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

When I went overboard at the cruise art auction, I got a couple of Kinkade's prints. I am so glad I did now. Of course, I still have to get them framed! 

I miss hiding the eggs for my DD, but I think she is a little old for it now! Guess I'll have to wait until I get GC to do it again! I hope everyone has a great Easter or Passover. I also hope the children have a beautiful day for egg hunting!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, glad to hear that some of your puppies have gone to their forever homes. Hope the rest find theirs soon.

Have been on here too long reading all the posts since I missed yesterday. Must go and make dessert for tomorrow.

Happy Easter /Passover to all.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

That's even better; I can buy the egg cups, the chocolate eggs and make the cosies. I know you've told us about giving them, but today it makes all the sense in the world!



FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my, I am exhausted already. What from, you may ask? Filling Easter 'baskets'! After she became an adult (HA!!!!), I have always made up a small basket for Trish. Then when she got married, I added Greg. Then a couple years ago HIS parents wanted to know where their baskets were. Then it was his sister and her two children. This year I added a friend who would be alone on Easter, to come to brunch with us. One more 'basket'. I actually use plastic sand pails that I got at the dollar store. I think I must have about 40 acres of Easter grass here, not counting what actually made it into the pails. Don't even ask me about dividing up the candy and toys. NEXT year, they are getting a crocheted mini basket with one decorated egg and one egg cosy!!! I had this issue at Christmas, too, and thankfully you all talked me down from the roof. Thank you for letting me vent yet again!!
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Just finished helping Trish dye Easter eggs. Someone mentioned that their daughter was too old to hunt eggs; mine is waxing sentimental about 'the good old days' when she was able to go on egg hunts. Anyway, the dye she got this year was not very good. It just would not color the shells. It is some kind that you aren't supposed to have to add vinegar to. Since the eggs wouldn't dye, we got out some liquid food coloring and put a drop or so on some of the eggs. They came out almost psychedelic!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful cake, Caren. Your daughter is very talented.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A photo of the birthday cake Elishia was working on last week, when we were playing with chocolate.


Really lovely, it looks great!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Sailgurl said:
> ...


I hope you like it. Red Leicester is a simple mild cheese, we use it for cooking a lot in the UK because behaves really well and doesn't split when heated, it just melts and bubbles nicely.

Dave


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Wishing you all a blessed Easter. I don't get TP until Saturday, so don't know if you will get my post. We have been going back and forth to Drs. so much that haven't had time to even think about Easter dinner. It will only be the two of us, so we are just having roasted chicken with trimmings. Please pray for my DH. He had a triple bypass a
> little over a year ago. His incision opened (he is a diabetic) and he spent 40 days recovery in our local step down hospital. He has been spilling a lot of calcium in his bloodstream, which can cause a lot of complications. He was diagnosed with hyperparathyroidism. The gland was supposed to be removed. This was delayed because they discovered an infection in his chest cavity. The infection control Dr. has consuleted a surgeon. His incision from his bypass will have to be opened to see where the infection is coming from...soft tissue or bone. Another wound vac and possible removal of the sternum (chest bone). Please pray for us.
> I have been thinking of starting a basketweave desing I found in one of Debbie Macomber's knitting books and enlaring it to cover our kingsized bed. Know this will be really big project, but can work on hats, socks, scarves, etc along with it. Need your advice.
> Dave, so appreciate all the hard work you put into the TPs. You too, Sam. I haven't posted much, but do love to read them. Hugs and best wishes to you all...Betty


Hope things turn out well for you and your DH.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Beautiful cake, Caren. Your daughter is very talented.


Thank you I will page on your complement.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > A photo of the birthday cake Elishia was working on last week, when we were playing with chocolate.
> ...


I will be sure to tell her.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you Dave. Have a happy and safe weekend.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Bulldog, my thoughts are with you and your husband. How you both must be suffering. Sending positive energy to you.
Sue


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

How very cool! The shells are very realistic. I presume that he is a hunter or perhaps a skeet shooter?



NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> How very cool! The shells are very realistic. I presume that he is a hunter or perhaps a skeet shooter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

My mom made a cake years ago that looked like a pool table. She also made a lot of doll cakes for me for my birthdays.
Lisa


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( Bulldog--I will be praying. That is so stressful. I thought we were having a hard time back and forth to Drs. ;seems like your sistuation is so taxing. I will pray for strenght for you. Sounds like your DH has good Drs. who are very involved with his care. In my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow it took me quite a while to read through all the previous pages. Happy Easter/Passover/spring to everyone. I ws sent home early from work today because we were slow. Unfortunately I also have to work tomorrow. It will be the first time I've not fixed an Easter dinner. All the yummy sounding recipes on KP have made me salivate and be jealous of all. LOL Daughters are supposedly fixing an Easter breakfast for us all; we will see if it happens. My only experience with cooking/eating lamb was about 40 years ago. I had lots of mint so I made mint jelly and tried cooking lamb chops. It must have been my cooking because they were horrible. Never tried them again. Dave and others have made it sound so delicious that perhaps I'll give it a try again someday. 

Finished my first felted purse last night. Will try posting a pic when I find the camera. I was please with the outcome especially since I just winged the pattern. And again, thanks to KPers who answered some felting questions for me the other day. 
I was so please with the results I ordered more wool to make my oldes GD a purse she has requested.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol:  siouxann--Those eggs are very bright and colorful. Good thing we know how to improvise!! Happy Day to you and your DD.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Absolutely!


FireballDave said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > You do know that Cinco de Mayo is not Mexican Independence Day!!! I don't understand the fascination with it but so be it, it's a day for drinking more than anything else, a tleast here in Southern California, that is what it is and the beer companies enjoy the profits.....Enjoy the lamb, it sounds delicious.
> ...


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

It has been my Spring Break so we left WA for New Mexico and sun which lasted all of a day and a half while we were in Sante Fe. On the day we left for Taos, wet, heavy snow fell, lots of it! I went from a sunburn to gloves and a coat overnight. The sun returned and we had nice days since. On our way toRed River, we stopped at the Viet Nam Veteran's Memorial, which was truly a moving experience! My husband is a VN vet so it was special for him. He found names of lost friends there. Red River is practically a ghost town with the ski lifts closed for the season. It is beautiful though. Home to WA tomorrow and back to work on Monday. It has been a nice trip!
My only other NM adventure was a few years ago for the balloon festival. It was incredibly delightful. I have great pictures. 
I hope all have a pleasant holiday! 
Blessings to the sweet lady with the very ill husband, sorry can't recall your name. j


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Blessings to Betty and her husband. j


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Late Saturday night....almost Easter morning: best wishes for a joyous Easter, happy Passover, inspiring Spring to all.
Heartfelt prayers and hopes for all with problems and health issues....there are so many variations, eh? We are here to give strength to those who need it. I am thrilled by the generosity of heart & spirit of the TPers...I am sure it is uplifting to those who are in need.

We are not cooking this year, but are going to a friend's house...we will take a potato salad (not a traditional kind) of shaved Br. sprouts, green beans, fingerling potatoes, radishes, and pear/champagne dressing (Treader Joe's). BUT...I have saved the recipes for lamb and will make them later...they all sound SO yummy! Summer is coming, and at the cottage I am the cook....I have SUCH a great collection of recipes from y'all! We will eat well this summer! )

Blessings to all...Happy Easter...we take off on Wednesday, so will send travel logs when I can find an Internet connection.

Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The Tampa Bay Lightening player, Stamkos just scored his 60th goal of the season putting him into another class of hockey all together with a select few others. The last game for the two teams of Winnipeg Jets and the Lightening is a very lively one! The Jets fans screaming their wonder and delight with Stamkos' milestone!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Wishing you all a blessed Easter. I don't get TP until Saturday, so don't know if you will get my post. We have been going back and forth to Drs. so much that haven't had time to even think about Easter dinner. It will only be the two of us, so we are just having roasted chicken with trimmings. Please pray for my DH. He had a triple bypass a
> little over a year ago. His incision opened (he is a diabetic) and he spent 40 days recovery in our local step down hospital. He has been spilling a lot of calcium in his bloodstream, which can cause a lot of complications. He was diagnosed with hyperparathyroidism. The gland was supposed to be removed. This was delayed because they discovered an infection in his chest cavity. The infection control Dr. has consuleted a surgeon. His incision from his bypass will have to be opened to see where the infection is coming from...soft tissue or bone. Another wound vac and possible removal of the sternum (chest bone). Please pray for us.
> I have been thinking of starting a basketweave desing I found in one of Debbie Macomber's knitting books and enlaring it to cover our kingsized bed. Know this will be really big project, but can work on hats, socks, scarves, etc along with it. Need your advice.
> Dave, so appreciate all the hard work you put into the TPs. You too, Sam. I haven't posted much, but do love to read them. Hugs and best wishes to you all...Betty


Prayers and positive energies to you and your DH, hope they can get the infection under control quickly. 
Hope you have a relaxing and uneventful Easter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


curious to know the receipt for the German chocolate cake, I have a recipe so titled, and wonder if it is similar?
It is a gloriously fine autumn day here, just a little breeze.
Easter Greetings to all!!


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

11.30 Sunday morning and I've just caught up with 10 pages of posts. Gingerwitch and MarlarkMarge, can't help you with photos of Paterson's Curse (Salvation Jane - thanks for jogging my memory, Darowil). I'm a 19th century person, dragged into the 20th, and it's now the 21st! Don't have the equipment needed (?scanner) to post photos, but know Darowil does - she's a thoroughly modern Millie! Thank you, PatSam, for the information you posted, the first website of which shows a good close-up - and I now know it's a type of Echium.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sad news today for those who really like Thomas Kinkade's paintings. He died at home of natural causes at the age of 54. He was known as the Painter of Light. Truly an inspirational painter. His ability to have the light shine through his paintings was incrediable.
> 
> Some images of his paintings.
> http://www.google.ca/search?q=thomas+kinkade+paintings&hl=en&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&prmd=imvnso&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=yWeAT4WIIKLv0gHsoJSSCA&ved=0CHgQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=567


 :-( i read that this morn on the internet. so so sad. he was my favorite artist. i saw a movie on tv about his life and how he started painting, if you get a chance to see it it a very good story. i never could afford his paintings but have 8 of his plates and i love them, i also just bought a puzzle to work of his painting. i can't imagine what natural cause you die of at 54?
today, dh and i went into a new Tuesday morn, and i found some circular knitting needles 3 diff. sizes, i didn't have and some stitch markers and 2 diff. row counters, in all i paid $3. i was so tickled about my bargains. i got home and decided to mow the south side of yard and pull a few weeds, i left maddi inside and bj was napping, when i came in to get a drink my Tues Morning purchase was all over the floor, and two needles chewed n half :shock: and you couldn't even recognize the row counters, i did get a few of the stitch markers left. but i should have put them up and not left them onthe table, but she has never got on the table who knew :? well now i do.....


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello to all the Tea Partiers. I have been lurking for a while, but just had to compliment Dave on the balloon egg cozy. It brought back a great memory - DH and I were camping in the mountains above Albuquerque several years ago, and every morning and evening we could see balloons going along the valley. Sometimes they were level with us and sometimes we could look down on them while they were rising. I have been saving many of the recipies to try. I think my DH will like that herbed crust on a pork roast (he doesn't like lamb). Our Easter dinner will probably be a steak on the grill, because after church we are going to drive to Syracuse (about 50 miles) to see our newest GD in the NICU. She was born on April 2nd, only 12 inches and 1lb. 6oz. She came out kicking and breathing on her own! She is doing remarkably well for such a tiny baby, but she will be there for months. DD and SIL are a little stressed but also handling it very well. I've seen her several times, but this will be the first time Grandpa will see her. So tiny! Please say a prayer for Liliana Joy. Thanks,Paula


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sad news today for those who really like Thomas Kinkade's paintings. He died at home of natural causes at the age of 54. He was known as the Painter of Light. Truly an inspirational painter. His ability to have the light shine through his paintings was incrediable.
> ...


the trials of owning a puppy. Ringo likes to get involved in my knitting, so no lacework for a while!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula, congrats on the new baby, so glad she's a hearty little thing, will keep all in my prayers. 
Myfawny, happy Easter, glad to see you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Hello Nana J, 
I haven"t made german chocolate in some time now. How are you doing? 
It is 10:22pm here. My time to sit and relax. The turkey and ham have been cooked. They will be heated threw in the morning before we leave for my mothers. Lamb is also on the menu, mom has requested it this afternoon. 
I have most of the cozies finished that I have been working on for the grandsons. 
There will be an egg hunt outdoors. Lots of fun for all even the adults get involved.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> My mom made a cake years ago that looked like a pool table. She also made a lot of doll cakes for me for my birthdays.
> Lisa


That must have been a nice cake.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hello to all the Tea Partiers. I have been lurking for a while, but just had to compliment Dave on the balloon egg cozy. It brought back a great memory - DH and I were camping in the mountains above Albuquerque several years ago, and every morning and evening we could see balloons going along the valley. Sometimes they were level with us and sometimes we could look down on them while they were rising. I have been saving many of the recipies to try. I think my DH will like that herbed crust on a pork roast (he doesn't like lamb). Our Easter dinner will probably be a steak on the grill, because after church we are going to drive to Syracuse (about 50 miles) to see our newest GD in the NICU. She was born on April 2nd, only 12 inches and 1lb. 6oz. She came out kicking and breathing on her own! She is doing remarkably well for such a tiny baby, but she will be there for months. DD and SIL are a little stressed but also handling it very well. I've seen her several times, but this will be the first time Grandpa will see her. So tiny! Please say a prayer for Liliana Joy. Thanks,Paula


Congratulations on the new GD. My oldest grandson was 1lb 4oz at birth, that was ten years ago. He spent a long time in Syracuse. It is a good hospital. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I did something today that made me think of my dear, Gramma. I made soup out of almost every vetetable I had in the fridge. It was sooooo good. Thanks, Gramma for the cooking lessons. 

Sam, I wish now, that I had written down the recipe as I made it. But, sadly, I didn't.  

Happy Easter everybody. Love you guys. dandy/sue


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I miss hiding the eggs for my DD, but I think she is a little old for it now! Guess I'll have to wait until I get GC to do it again! I hope everyone has a great Easter or Passover. I also hope the children have a beautiful day for egg hunting!


My two children were past Easter baskets and the egg hiding age, but they and I sure had fun when I hid 50 one dollar bills. A couple of the places I remember was a rolled up bill that I taped it the underside of a wide leafed plant. Another I taped to a VCR tape and put it in the machine. I told them the books were off limits, that no dollars were hidden inside them. So many great places one can hide dollar bills. And of course I wrote down where I hid the money in case they didn't find it all.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

BarbaraSD, Not related to hiding Easter things, but when my daughter was at an age when i thought she should learn how to dust, vacuum, and generally help around the house, I used to hide money to "encourage" her cleaning efforts. With laundry, any money found in the machine became the property of the person who was doing the washing.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

siouxann said:


> BarbaraSD, Not related to hiding Easter things, but when my daughter was at an age when i thought she should learn how to dust, vacuum, and generally help around the house, I used to hide money to "encourage" her cleaning efforts. With laundry, any money found in the machine became the property of the person who was doing the washing.


Very clever! Yes, money has always been a great motivator.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Good morning! Finally made it through the postings. I had waited last evening for the start of the party, but finally had to leave for Good Friday services. Dave's cosy is of courst absolutely marvelous, as are they all.
> 
> I've never cooked any lamb, may have eaten it at a child, but have no memory of it. Currently I see them frolicking in the fields, and . . . well, uh . . . it's hard to imagine them on a platter. I only recently started eating poultry after a doctor (recently graduated from nursery school) yelled at me about my protein consumption, or lack thereof.
> 
> Easter or Passover blessings to all who celebrate. It is good to hear that so many who were ailing are starting on the road to recovery. My best wishes to those who are still ill, suffering strokes. My mother died after many months in a coma brought on by a series of major strokes, so I know how painful it is to see a loved one in that state.


I will keep your mother in my prayers-- I am training to run in a half- marathon for the American Heart Association to take place on May 5th. If you wish to share her first name with me, I would be honored to write it on my "Race Day" shirt and run in her honor, along with my grandpa, and family friends who have been affected by heart disease and stroke.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My two children were past Easter baskets and the egg hiding age, but they and I sure had fun when I hid 50 one dollar bills. A couple of the places I remember was a rolled up bill that I taped it the underside of a wide leafed plant. Another I taped to a VCR tape and put it in the machine. I told them the books were off limits, that no dollars were hidden inside them. So many great places one can hide dollar bills. And of course I wrote down where I hid the money in case they didn't find it all.[/quote]

Great idea! I'll write that down for next year. She's dogsitting and won't be home.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Easter to my KP friends. Sorry I haven't been on until now been stuck in bed. I scrubbed my kitchen floor and it done me in. It needed to be done, I couldn't stand it any more. I paid for it. I know. I posted a recipe last week. I didn't have my scanner up and running. If any one needs a picture of the Easy Baked Cheese,Vegetable Twist. I will post it again with a picture this time. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Easter to my KP friends. Sorry I haven't been on until now been stuck in bed. I scrubbed my kitchen floor and it done me in. It needed to be done, I couldn't stand it any more. I paid for it. I know. I posted a recipe last week. I didn't have my scanner up and running. If any one needs a picture of the Easy Baked Cheese,Vegetable Twist. I will post it again with a picture this time. Have a wonderful day.


that would be great!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > No raspberries for me. We have blackberries in the stores right now, but that's far different. Peas and potatoes are classic and delicious. Ah, spring.
> ...


Till in a bunch of soil amendment--a good, organic compost based on decomposed vegetative matter with plenty of woodsy material, and go for it. Raspberries are easy to grow and don't require a lot of room; a row 12 or 15 feet long and a couple of feet wide with posts on each end strung with a couple wires to support the canes will probably be all you need.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Up late on Easter Eve: I don't celebrate Easter, but wish all who do a lovely day with fam and friends. The recipes all sound great to me, but I would pass on the lamb- the mere smell of lamb makes me ill and I can not eat any meat in its presence. Hobo, has come to want to get into my yarn stash.
I sharply scold and say no abruptly, he cowers and then I remove it. He needs some toys. I need someone to take me to somewhere to purchase him some. Its always a crap shoot as to what they like to play with. you could buy 5 toys and they will only play with one of them. He has been restless today for some reason. Well signing off for tonight. Just didn't feel like knitting, so nothing was accomplished.Tomorrow and tomorrow. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Nana J,
> I haven"t made german chocolate in some time now. How are you doing?
> It is 10:22pm here. My time to sit and relax. The turkey and ham have been cooked. They will be heated threw in the morning before we leave for my mothers. Lamb is also on the menu, mom has requested it this afternoon.
> I have most of the cozies finished that I have been working on for the grandsons.
> There will be an egg hunt outdoors. Lots of fun for all even the adults get involved.


I am curious to know if the 'German Chocolate Cake' is one with a rather yummy evaporated milk and coconut topping/icing
We have had an absolutely glorious day for Easter Sunday. Church in the morning, and a relaxed afternoon- it is now 5p.m..
I have yet to hear how the egg hunt went for the grandchildren- my SIL always does a wonderful job hiding eggs in the garden.
Sounds like you have a real feast waiting.
I have finished my second multidirectional/diagonal scarf, this time without major mistakes. Very pleased with how the yarn has knitted up.
Happy Day, or more accurately enjoyable evening!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

PatSam said:


> Don't know if you will be interested but I googled Pattersons Curse and came up with several interesting sites...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echium_plantagineum
> http://www.weeds.org.au/cgi-bin/weedident.cgi?tpl=plant.tpl&state=&s=&ibra=all&card=H08
> http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/agriculture/pests-weeds/weeds/profiles/patersons-curse
> ...


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Wishing you all a blessed Easter. I don't get TP until Saturday, so don't know if you will get my post. We have been going back and forth to Drs. so much that haven't had time to even think about Easter dinner. It will only be the two of us, so we are just having roasted chicken with trimmings. Please pray for my DH. He had a triple bypass a
> little over a year ago. His incision opened (he is a diabetic) and he spent 40 days recovery in our local step down hospital. He has been spilling a lot of calcium in his bloodstream, which can cause a lot of complications. He was diagnosed with hyperparathyroidism. The gland was supposed to be removed. This was delayed because they discovered an infection in his chest cavity. The infection control Dr. has consuleted a surgeon. His incision from his bypass will have to be opened to see where the infection is coming from...soft tissue or bone. Another wound vac and possible removal of the sternum (chest bone). Please pray for us.
> I have been thinking of starting a basketweave desing I found in one of Debbie Macomber's knitting books and enlaring it to cover our kingsized bed. Know this will be really big project, but can work on hats, socks, scarves, etc along with it. Need your advice.
> Dave, so appreciate all the hard work you put into the TPs. You too, Sam. I haven't posted much, but do love to read them. Hugs and best wishes to you all...Betty


Hi Betty

My DH has been through a lot over the many years I have know him and nothing as worse as you and yours are going through now. It is hard to be sitting beside someone you love and not really understand how they are fealing. A lot of the time I was helping but not sure I was. My DH is someone who has a lot of strength. I have had to try to interrupt from his shighs what I can do for him. Be strong. Your love and caring will be a big part of his recovery.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> deescrafty--I think I'll come to your house for Easter!! I love coconut cake! My mother would make one at Easter.It was so good-she used the fresh coconut, and would crack it open with a hammer. ane the talk of swimsuits-I love the ocean. i only go to the edge due to my knees. If I got knocked down I could not get up! I did that one time, and I ws just on the edge when a wave came and knocked me off my feet. My DIL had taken the children to the restroom. I called to these two Marines (Bless them), and ask if they would help me up. They were so strong and wonderful. We laughed about that for a while. anyway Happy Easter to you and your GC. How did the celebration go?


I completely understand thst, I have bad knees too, and am waiting for knee replacements. I also have some herniated discs in my back, so walking in sand is out. I take my nice shaded beach chair and knit or read and watch the waves and sailboats while they swim with their dad or other grandmother, and boogie board. Works for me. They had a Great time, took photos and video, danced up a storm and stayed until (gasp) midnight, and felt very grown up. I'm so glad they had a chance to go, they have had a hard adjustment to moving here, away from their state, their school, and friends. This is really the first time they've really blended with peers out here. Thanks for asking. Sometimes lately I feel very old; kids sure help keep you young when they aren't making your hair go gray!


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> deescrafty - resurrection rolls - recipe? lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Hi Sam. It's a very simple treat used to kind of illustrate the resurrection for kids in my family for years. You need a couple of cans of crescent rolls, some large marsmallows, melted butter, and a mix of cinnamon and sugar like for cinnamon toast. Then you tell the story as the kids make the rolls. The marshmallow represents the pure body of Christ. After he died, his body wad annointed with oil (roll the marshmallow in butter), and incense (roll in the cinnamon mixture), wrapped in a shroud (place the marshmallow on a triangle of crescent dough and wrap around, then wrap another crosswise and pinch closed), placed in the tomb (the oven at temp suggested for the rolls). On the third day his apostles found the tomb empty, he had risen from the dead. When you take the rolls from the oven and break them open, the marshmallow has disappeared and their is just an empty cavity. When the kids were little it seemed like the miracle you were telling about, and they still feel a little of that mystery. And the rolls are very tasty, a sweet treat for Easter. Give them a try!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

deescrafty said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > deescrafty - resurrection rolls - recipe? lol
> ...


I love this story of history from your family. To tell children a story in a way they can understand and be special to people who live now is wonderful.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


It's lots of fun for the kids. The recipe wasn't just my family's, others in my home town in Kansas also made it, it may be a midwestern thing. Does your family have an Easter tradition?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Easter Sunday in London dawned cold, damp and overcast, but we have enough suppies of chocolate to brighten up proceedings! 

However you spend the day, I hope it's lots of fun!

Dave


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Sort of. When my grandfather was alive. He had a bannana and pineapple farm. To sell his fruit he would pack them in pine crates he had made and cushion the fruit with straw. When we were there for easter we would find our eggs in a straw nest.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Happy Easter to you and your family, Dave. Its's after midnight here and I'm ready to sign off for the night, so enjoy your lamb and have a lovely day.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Sort of. When my grandfather was alive. He had a bannana and pineapple farm. To sell his fruit he would pack them in pine crates he had made and cushion the fruit with straw. When we were there for easter we would find our eggs in a straw nest.


Nice, not many get real straw, just that fake green plastic stuff. I did find edible Easter grass at Walmart this year, though. I think the kids will get a kick out of it.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, good and Happy Easter to everyone, have a joyous day


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Easter to my KP friends. Sorry I haven't been on until now been stuck in bed. I scrubbed my kitchen floor and it done me in. It needed to be done, I couldn't stand it any more. I paid for it. I know. I posted a recipe last week. I didn't have my scanner up and running. If any one needs a picture of the Easy Baked Cheese,Vegetable Twist. I will post it again with a picture this time. Have a wonderful day.


So sorry to read you've been laid up again, you really are going to have to take things gently. I do hope it improves soon.

We're going to have your cheese and vegetable twist tomorrow, we'll be out all day, so it will be a nice easy late supper.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hello to all the Tea Partiers. I have been lurking for a while, but just had to compliment Dave on the balloon egg cozy. It brought back a great memory - DH and I were camping in the mountains above Albuquerque several years ago, and every morning and evening we could see balloons going along the valley. Sometimes they were level with us and sometimes we could look down on them while they were rising. I have been saving many of the recipies to try. I think my DH will like that herbed crust on a pork roast (he doesn't like lamb). Our Easter dinner will probably be a steak on the grill, because after church we are going to drive to Syracuse (about 50 miles) to see our newest GD in the NICU. She was born on April 2nd, only 12 inches and 1lb. 6oz. She came out kicking and breathing on her own! She is doing remarkably well for such a tiny baby, but she will be there for months. DD and SIL are a little stressed but also handling it very well. I've seen her several times, but this will be the first time Grandpa will see her. So tiny! Please say a prayer for Liliana Joy. Thanks,Paula


Thank you, I had been wanting to make a balloon cosy for years, the idea of using the primary and secondary colours just came to me and I had to try it out. I think everybody enjoys watching them float over the landscape.

The herb crust is so easy to make, I haven't tried it on pork yet, but I'm sure it would work, it's very good on chicken breasts baked in the oven.

Hope you have a great day

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good night from the far south! Tomorrow [Monday] is a holiday for many, and the School children, Universities etc. have their mid-semester break.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Grandmapaula, congrats on the new baby, so glad she's a hearty little thing, will keep all in my prayers.
> Myfawny, happy Easter, glad to see you.


Sorry Poledra, missed your post earlier, thank you for the thought. Hope you really enjoy your tomorrow [Easter Sunday]!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

deescrafty said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > deescrafty said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Easter morning at 5:40am, with the sun just rising. Looking like it will be a nice day.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

We'll be having our roast lamb for dinner tonight and _Apple Charlotte_ for dessert. It's a very easy pudding to make and one of those traditional dishes that's a firm favourite for a family meal.

*Apple Charlotte*

*Ingredients:*
1 lb (450g) cooking apples, peeled cored and sliced
4 oz (115g) caster sugar (US=superfine sugar)
4 oz (115g) fresh white breadcrumbs
grated zest of one lemon
3 oz (85g) butter, melted

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to 190degC/375degF/Regulo 5_

Lightly grease a 2-pint (1-litre) baking dish.

Mix together the sugar, breadcumbs and lemon zest.

Starting and ending with breadcrumb mixture, fill the dish with alternating layers of breadcrumbs and apples, sprinkling melted butter between layers.

Bake in the centre of the oven for 45-50 minutes, or until the apples are tender and the top is golden brown.

Serve hot with cream or custard.

_This dish also works well with pears as an alternative._

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> We'll be having our roast lamb for dinner tonight and _Apple Charlotte_ for dessert. It's a very easy pudding to make and one of those traditional dishes that's a firm favourite for a family meal.
> 
> *Apple Charlotte*
> 
> ...


My friend used to make this for her children. They loved it with ice cream.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > We'll be having our roast lamb for dinner tonight and _Apple Charlotte_ for dessert. It's a very easy pudding to make and one of those traditional dishes that's a firm favourite for a family meal.
> ...


Sometimes simple old-fashioned simple puddings work best, this one quick and easy to prepare and turns out great every time. I sometime add some fresh blackberries when they're in season, they go wonderfully well with apples.

Ice cream works for me too, always assuming _The Gannets_ haven't raided the freezer first!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sometimes simple old-fashioned simple puddings work best, this one quick and easy to prepare and turns out great every time. I sometime add some fresh blackberries when they're in season, they go wonderfully well with apples.

Ice cream works for me too, always assuming _The Gannets_ haven't raided the freezer first!

Dave[/quote]

mmmm blackberries would be good with it.

I know what you mean about the gannets raiding the freezer. Mine like to leave the tinniest bite, that way they can say they left some.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Up late on Easter Eve: I don't celebrate Easter, but wish all who do a lovely day with fam and friends. The recipes all sound great to me, but I would pass on the lamb- the mere smell of lamb makes me ill and I can not eat any meat in its presence. Hobo, has come to want to get into my yarn stash.
> I sharply scold and say no abruptly, he cowers and then I remove it. He needs some toys. I need someone to take me to somewhere to purchase him some. Its always a crap shoot as to what they like to play with. you could buy 5 toys and they will only play with one of them. He has been restless today for some reason. Well signing off for tonight. Just didn't feel like knitting, so nothing was accomplished.Tomorrow and tomorrow. Marlark Marge.


one of maddi's fav. toys is a insulated sock with knots in a couple places, we throw it and also play tug with it, also, the lid to the mayo jar when its empty, she chews and throws it around, until she starts really tearing into it, then i throw it away, all the cats poor little toys, have been dismantled and de-stuffed, so its hard to know what good toys, the cats preferr small paper balls to bat around :? 
everyone have a good day with their families. i have enjoyed hearing all the recipes, even if i am not going to try them, we always stick with easy at moms, so taco salads it will be with everyone bringing some of the ingredients to pile it high. :wink:
to everyone with sick folks, i pray for their health and yours as care takers. 
dave thanks for even thinking of this format, what a wonderful thing to have pen pals all around the world.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Nana J,
> ...


 :shock: wow, i am in shock at your doing another multid/diag. scarf, i am still working on my first, but i decided i wanted it pretty long, and i have done other sm. projects in between for breaks, and i know about the mistakes, i see some and go on, then keep looking at them and can['t stand them so out they come, so i have redone quite a lot, but it looks good. don't know if i want to do another or not.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Souther Gal, I'm glad you enjoy the tea party idea, it just seemed so logical to me, I always like a chat over a cuppa!

If you don't try any of the more complicated receipts, do have a go at the _Apple Charlotte_, it's one of the easiest puddings ever to put together and far greater than the sum of its parts!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Nana J,
> ...


I will look up my recipe and post it later this week. 
I am bringing the turkey, ham and lamb. There will be asparagus and broccoli, some type of potatoes that I know of. there is always veggie/ fruit trays as the grandchildren like to snack on them. 
I have yet to start the multidirectional scarf. It is sitting in the project bag to work on over the summer months. 
Hope your day was enjoyable.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The Tampa Bay Lightening player, Stamkos just scored his 60th goal of the season putting him into another class of hockey all together with a select few others. The last game for the two teams of Winnipeg Jets and the Lightening is a very lively one! The Jets fans screaming their wonder and delight with Stamkos' milestone!


Our local hockey team (minor league)The Admirals in Norfolk had their 25th win in a row last night! You go, Admirals!!
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hello to all the Tea Partiers. I have been lurking for a while, but just had to compliment Dave on the balloon egg cozy. It brought back a great memory - DH and I were camping in the mountains above Albuquerque several years ago, and every morning and evening we could see balloons going along the valley. Sometimes they were level with us and sometimes we could look down on them while they were rising. I have been saving many of the recipies to try. I think my DH will like that herbed crust on a pork roast (he doesn't like lamb). Our Easter dinner will probably be a steak on the grill, because after church we are going to drive to Syracuse (about 50 miles) to see our newest GD in the NICU. She was born on April 2nd, only 12 inches and 1lb. 6oz. She came out kicking and breathing on her own! She is doing remarkably well for such a tiny baby, but she will be there for months. DD and SIL are a little stressed but also handling it very well. I've seen her several times, but this will be the first time Grandpa will see her. So tiny! Please say a prayer for Liliana Joy. Thanks,Paula


Hope all goes well for your tiny GD, she sounds like a fighter, and what a beautiful name she has!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Nana J,
> ...


Until NanaCaren finds her recipe, which you can compare, here is the link to the original recipe. It was always on the wrapper of the chocolate. I've made it many times but not in recent years. It does indeed have that gooey topping made with evaporated milk.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/original-bakers-germans-sweet-51120.aspx

It's Easter morning here and still quiet in the house. Maddie isn't up yet. Yesterday she got up late, convinced it was Sunday, dressed very quickly and ran off to church. (Literally ran. It's only a few blocks away.) When I woke up a good bit later, she had already returned and was feeling very silly. She wondered how many of the neighbors witnessed that gallop up the road in her high-heeled sandals. This morning she is getting up with the alarm clock.

Happy Easter Monday! I hope it's a lovely day for you. It's just beautiful here.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sad news today for those who really like Thomas Kinkade's paintings. He died at home of natural causes at the age of 54. He was known as the Painter of Light. Truly an inspirational painter. His ability to have the light shine through his paintings was incrediable.
> ...


The question as to what the cause of his natural death is supposed to be answered sometime this week after autopsy. A couple of natural death causes could be heart attack and stroke. There are other things too. I am content to leave it at the fact that it was time for him to go. We have been blessed by his paintings and that is his legacy. I did a couple of his puzzles. Very nice to see them start to take on their characteristics.
You really did find a very good knitting bargain, and it appears Maddi did too!! I have a friend who cured her cat of going up on the counter and table. She bought a roll of duct tape and made the tape curls, stuck them all over the counter and table. In the morning, there was a sorry cat that never went on the counter and table again. She did the same thing for under her Christmas tree so the cat would not bother the tree and it didnt.

Happy Easter morning to all and to those who celebrate Passover, may your day be truly blessed.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good morning to all: Up early as usual and knitted on my dishcloth. I think I've finally come upon a system of following rows and rows of patternless k and p instructions which appear random. I make a grid something like a chart with 1/4 in blocks and list the rows. then after each row
I cover the number just completed. It's working for me.
I make a photocopy of pattern and place the grid at the top.
It sounds so simple, I can't imagine how this baffled me for so long. I guess I just never knitted enough of these varying patterns. Hobo is doing well. eating well. Still
I occasionally hear his stomach rumbling, but he seems oblivious to it. He must run each day free out the front to survey his world. I use this time to perform my tai chi
exercises. Sr. Ctr tomorrow. I do hope someone takes me shopping soon. Marlark Marge.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Good morning to all: Up early as usual and knitted on my dishcloth. I think I've finally come upon a system of following rows and rows of patternless k and p instructions which appear random. I make a grid something like a chart with 1/4 in blocks and list the rows. then after each row
> I cover the number just completed. It's working for me.
> I make a photocopy of pattern and place the grid at the top.
> It sounds so simple, I can't imagine how this baffled me for so long. I guess I just never knitted enough of these varying patterns. Hobo is doing well. eating well. Still
> ...


I'm glad you've found a solution that works for you, we all do things differently and it's question of finding a system that suits.

Glad Hobo is doing well, it's probably taken him a while to settle, there's no way of knowing how long it was before he found you to care for him.

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

When my sister makes German Chocolate Cake, she doubles the frosting! It is delicious with all of that extra coconut goo on it!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I stopped packing long enough to get caught up with all the posts.

Happy Easter Everyone! Dave the Apple Charlotte sounds yummy!

I have to pack up the computer stuff now so I need to sign off until later tonight. I'll be back on after I get unpacked in Leavenworth.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> When my sister makes German Chocolate Cake, she doubles the frosting! It is delicious with all of that extra coconut goo on it!


my receipt for a German Chocolate Cake reads:

dry mix:
2 cups flour
2cups sugar
1/2 cup cocoa
2 heaped tsp baking powder

wet mix:
1 cup milk
1dspn vinegar
2 eggs
4 oz melted butter
1 cup lukewarm water
mix in 1 1/2 tspn baking soda

Combine and beat well. Bake in a greased tin at 355F till cooked about 35-45 mins.

Topping:
1/2 can evaporated milk
3 yolks of egg [ to be economical, I usually used 1 whole egg]
1/2 cup sugar

Cook on low heat till thick, add

1cup [dessicated] coconut

Spread over cake when cool.

I, like your sister, Pammie, always doubled the topping.

Also think the receipt may have been adjusted for our NZ situation.

Happy Day, All!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Thanks Wannabear, having read the reference, I decided to post my receipt, hope you are enjoying your day!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I've copied and saved both receipts for the German chocolate cake. I may be forced tomake both of them and compare. My daughter and son in law have volunteered to be impartial tasters.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Here it is


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

strawberry4u I can't read or copy that recipe. Can you repost it. I'm not sure what the problem is but when I try to copy it just moves it around screen. Marlark Marge 
Ps. It looks scrumptuous.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> strawberry4u I can't read or copy that recipe. Can you repost it. I'm not sure what the problem is but when I try to copy it just moves it around screen. Marlark Marge
> Ps. It looks scrumptuous.


It is rather difficult to read. On my screen it comes in upside down. I think this is the web site for you to click on for the recipe, at least it looks the same and the name of it is the same.
http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/easy-baked-cheese-vegetable-114693.aspx

Hi Marge, hope you are having a peaceful day to relax in with Hobo! Those aches and pains really do slow me down. I go over to my parent's place for a lamb supper. We were supposed to get a few flakes of snow, but I dont know as that is going to happen. Do you ever get to go and sit at the beach on the ocean? or take a little walk there?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> strawberry4u I can't read or copy that recipe. Can you repost it. I'm not sure what the problem is but when I try to copy it just moves it around screen. Marlark Marge
> Ps. It looks scrumptuous.


If you position the cursor over the image and right-click on it, you will be able to save it as a JPEG file.

Hope that helps

Dave


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow I'm a few pages behind, Happy Easter, Passover, Spring to all. May your basket be full of good blessings. Now I have to go back and catch upon all the postings and all the good food. Dave your lamb receipt sounds really good, I don't think I've had lamb before, this makes me want to try it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

We have an Easter Lamb, first one born this year. Photos to follow when I get out to the field t get them.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, that sounds like a winner!!! Yummy!!


5mmdpns said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > strawberry4u I can't read or copy that recipe. Can you repost it. I'm not sure what the problem is but when I try to copy it just moves it around screen. Marlark Marge
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We have an Easter Lamb, first one born this year. Photos to follow when I get out to the field t get them.


Congratulations to the ewe!! what an auspicious arrival.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello Fellow KPers. I'm late to the Tea Party this weekend. I've been away since Friday afternoon. Haven't read all the posts as yet - page 17 - but wanted to wish everyone a Happy and Kosher Passover, a wonderful Easter and any other holiday that is celebrated this time of year. This time of year is glorious - sunny, warm, a new beginning. Blessings to all


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

And to you as well, how are you doing?


Dori Sage said:


> Hello Fellow KPers. I'm late to the Tea Party this weekend. I've been away since Friday afternoon. Haven't read all the posts as yet - page 17 - but wanted to wish everyone a Happy and Kosher Passover, a wonderful Easter and any other holiday that is celebrated this time of year. This time of year is glorious - sunny, warm, a new beginning. Blessings to all


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > We have an Easter Lamb, first one born this year. Photos to follow when I get out to the field t get them.
> ...


The newest member of our farm.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Hello Fellow KPers. I'm late to the Tea Party this weekend. I've been away since Friday afternoon. Haven't read all the posts as yet - page 17 - but wanted to wish everyone a Happy and Kosher Passover, a wonderful Easter and any other holiday that is celebrated this time of year. This time of year is glorious - sunny, warm, a new beginning. Blessings to all


Thank you for the good wishes and I send them back to you. Did you have an enjoyable time away?


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Just adorable.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Thanks. It was a nice surprise to come home to this evening.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> [
> Parmesan cheese works well, I tend to use _Red Leicester_ because it coooks so well and adds colour. I don't know if it's available outside of the UK, although I'm sure there are equivalents in other countries.
> 
> Have a very happy Easter.
> Dave


we get Red Leicester here. Certaintly at the market on the cheese stalls.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> And to you as well, how are you doing?
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> ...


Doing well - just love it here. Its quiet, clean, sunny, bright, warm today, just lovely.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Fellow KPers. I'm late to the Tea Party this weekend. I've been away since Friday afternoon. Haven't read all the posts as yet - page 17 - but wanted to wish everyone a Happy and Kosher Passover, a wonderful Easter and any other holiday that is celebrated this time of year. This time of year is glorious - sunny, warm, a new beginning. Blessings to all
> ...


Yes - spent Friday nite w/ my daughters, SILs, 4 grandkids, x-hubby and his wife (at their new home) and their friends for the first Seder - first nite of Passover. My eldest grandson's Hebrew name is Pesach. He was so proud. Sat nite w/friend from hi school - 50 years ago. And home today - nice to get away, nice to come home. Thanks for asking


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is as cute as my puppies.

sam

maybe he would like a puppy to play with.



NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I love blackberries!


We have thornless blackberries in our garden and when the crop is large I make jam so we can enjoy it for a couple of months.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


You must have had a good time. I can see the smile in your words.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > When my sister makes German Chocolate Cake, she doubles the frosting! It is delicious with all of that extra coconut goo on it!
> ...


In the original recipe the eggs were separated and the whites beaten and folded in. This made an incredibly tender cake, though I have not since eaten any like this. Probably too much trouble for people. It seems to be the frosting that people think makes it German chocolate cake, rather than the type of chocolate, I think Bakers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sad news today for those who really like Thomas Kinkade's paintings. He died at home of natural causes at the age of 54. He was known as the Painter of Light. Truly an inspirational painter. His ability to have the light shine through his paintings was incrediable.
> 
> Some images of his paintings.
> http://www.google.ca/search?q=thomas+kinkade+paintings&hl=en&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&prmd=imvnso&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=yWeAT4WIIKLv0gHsoJSSCA&ved=0CHgQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=567


I had never heard of him- but loved the paintings in the link thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


I think I might try it with the beaten egg white, now I have a machine! will have to cut back on the sugar, or DH won't help me eat it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PatSam said:


> Don't know if you will be interested but I googled Pattersons Curse and came up with several interesting sites...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echium_plantagineum
> http://www.weeds.org.au/cgi-bin/weedident.cgi?tpl=plant.tpl&state=&s=&ibra=all&card=H08
> http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/agriculture/pests-weeds/weeds/profiles/patersons-curse
> ...


[/quote]

Thanks PAtSam for this. Have just come on this morning and decided to read the posts before trying to find a photo in case someone answered.
My husband told me that here in South Australia we call it Salvation Jane because the purple flower looks like the bonnet the Salvation Army ladies used to wear. In Western AUstralia it is called Lady Campbells Weed because she is the lady credited with introducing it to Western Australia. He wasn't sure why the Eastern states called it Paterson's curse. It may have had somehing to do with the Australian poet Banjo Paterson but he is unsure of that. He also told me the scientfic name! Sometimes his farming background comes out in him. Or is the influence of his uncle who was botanist? And His own quirkiness of course. 
It looks beautiful though is a bit prickly when touched. A field full of it looks delighful, but not if you are the owner of the paddock!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> [
> 
> I am curious to know if the 'German Chocolate Cake' is one with a rather yummy evaporated milk and coconut topping/icing


The topping sounds wonderful- but one of the only choclaty things I don't like is Chocolate cake. However I will often eat it because I love chocolate icing!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> he is as cute as my puppies.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you. No more dogs for me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 3 yolks of egg [ to be economical, I usually used 1 whole egg]
> 
> Also think the receipt may have been adjusted for our NZ situation.
> 
> Happy Day, All!!!


Hi Myfanwy. If you use the 3 egg yolks then you can use the egg whites to make the Australaian desert Pavlova! (Would think I could spell Australian!)
Your recipe does look like it has been adjusted to NZ situation and therefore will be better for here- things seem much the same here cooking wise.
Other of course than disagreeing as to where pavlova orginated from- personally I don't care I just eat it because it is luscious. Don't think I have ever made it from scratch though, and yet I have done meringues.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I love blackberries!
> ...


Blackberries are also a noxious weed over here. Councils go round spraying them because they take over everything and no one has come with any better way of getting rid of them. (also being as is the Salvation Jane we talked about earlier.) Most of the things over here that are an environmental disater are introdueced. Lovely rabbits but total disaster. Some states keeping of rabbits for any reason is banned. My daughter has apet rabbit and was showing her Aunt photos of Pepper recently. Her aunt lives in Queeensland and was amazed that we were allowed to keep them as pets.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Now to see if I can manage to get an emailed photo posted here! I decided to f=do egg cosies with chocolate eggs in eggcups this year. I used the genearl pattern of Dave's egg cosies, but put my own design on. I wanted to put on the meaning of Easter. The cross people have no problems with, but some people think my empty tomb/ stone rolled away is a sheep. But I will try and add the photo to it.

I did it!


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Wonderful Easter sunrise service, the moon was beautiful as the sun was on its way up. I just wish the weather had not been so warm for so long because all the blooms are gone now. Oh well maybe next year. Dave the lamb was great, my friend tried it on another one he had and that is the one that went to SS today and everyone loved it. Thanks for all the wonderful receipts you give us each week.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

How adorable is that!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

How adorable is that!


NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now to see if I can manage to get an emailed photo posted here! I decided to f=do egg cosies with chocolate eggs in eggcups this year. I used the genearl pattern of Dave's egg cosies, but put my own design on. I wanted to put on the meaning of Easter. The cross people have no problems with, but some people think my empty tomb/ stone rolled away is a sheep. But I will try and add the photo to it.
> 
> I did it!


THe cozies look very nice. Good job.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wonderful..., things always work themselves out and for the best so long as you have a positive attitude!


Dori Sage said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > And to you as well, how are you doing?
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Having done the egg cosies I will post a photo of a cup cake that someone gave my MIL. All I can claim of it is eating its mate! Amazing how much effort people go to. Wonderful as they look I couldn't be bothered going to all that effort. But the cake was delcious as well as beutiful.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Having done the egg cosies I will post a photo of a cup cake that someone gave my MIL. All I can claim of it is eating its mate! Amazing how much effort people go to. Wonderful as they look I couldn't be bothered going to all that effort. But the cake was delcious as well as beutiful.


That is so cute.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Precious lamb! And yes, Sam, the puppies are still precious too! The thing about German Chocolate cake is the icing! I don't usually eat the icing, but this is the exception. Had some rain today, which was needed. I also visited my mother today. I made her one of the pocket prayer cloths. She really liked it. I'm doing one for my DD also. Today was her father's bday, and tomorrow is the day he died 11 years ago. She is always sad at this time. The Easter Bunny has also visited my house. He left eggs with money and some Cadbery eggs around the house. He also brought me a rose plant. He is just so kind to think of me as well! Grocery store today also. Did buy some unneeded things, I was hungry and that is never good. One thing I never buy is Borden's chocolate milk. I wonder how it got in my cart?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

The weed is beautiful. Many beautiful flowers are classified as weeds it seems. Queen Anne's Lace (Wild Carrot), Brown-eyed Daisies, White Daisies are among my favorites.
Since the 'weed' in question is poisonous to livestock, how do you keep it under control in your pastures?



darowil said:


> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know if you will be interested but I googled Pattersons Curse and came up with several interesting sites...
> ...


Thanks PAtSam for this. Have just come on this morning and decided to read the posts before trying to find a photo in case someone answered.
My husband told me that here in South Australia we call it Salvation Jane because the purple flower looks like the bonnet the Salvation Army ladies used to wear. In Western AUstralia it is called Lady Campbells Weed because she is the lady credited with introducing it to Western Australia. He wasn't sure why the Eastern states called it Paterson's curse. It may have had somehing to do with the Australian poet Banjo Paterson but he is unsure of that. He also told me the scientfic name! Sometimes his farming background comes out in him. Or is the influence of his uncle who was botanist? And His own quirkiness of course. 
It looks beautiful though is a bit prickly when touched. A field full of it looks delighful, but not if you are the owner of the paddock![/quote]


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

siouxann said:


> The weed is beautiful. Many beautiful flowers are classified as weeds it seems. Queen Anne's Lace (Wild Carrot), Brown-eyed Daisies, White Daisies are among my favorites.
> Since the 'weed' in question is poisonous to livestock, how do you keep it under control in your pastures?
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

It seems to me that I read on one of those links that they have a biological agent to work against it. However I did see a very big field covered with it, beautiful purple, and some sheep in it. Maybe they were just passing through.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Darowil, very nice cosies! I confess that i haven't had the nerve to post any of the ones i've made. Yours are cool, and i can totally see the tomb with the stone rolled away.

Caren, the lamb is just as cute as can be! I pass a field on my way to work that has black and white lambs now. I love seeing them frolicking. How many sheep do you have? Will this one join the flock, or do you sell the lambs?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - easter is drawing to a close - a cool very windy day - lots of sunshine which helped - the easter egg hunt was a big success - the easter bunny outdid himself this time - there are several eggs for the mower to find. but great fun was had by all.

off to heidi's mother's house for dinner - ham, dressing, etc. very good. ate too much. came home and took a nap.

the pups are growing - eating puppy chow like money grows on trees - lol. i am glad they are eating so well - hickory has pretty much cut them off fron nursing - which is also good. motherhood is beginning to wear. lol

wishing all god's blessing in the coming days and weeks till all of us and our loved ones are in the pink of healty.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > 3 yolks of egg [ to be economical, I usually used 1 whole egg]
> ...


No good for my waistline, much as I love it!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

question mjs - when you beat the egg whites do you add anything to them? and do you still add the yolks?

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> question mjs - when you beat the egg whites do you add anything to them? and do you still add the yolks?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> question mjs - when you beat the egg whites do you add anything to them? and do you still add the yolks?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thornless blackberries? What's the fun of picking them if you don't get the battle scars! Believe me, I've had my share!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

And to you as well and all in Defieance...


thewren said:


> well - easter is drawing to a close - a cool very windy day - lots of sunshine which helped - the easter egg hunt was a big success - the easter bunny outdid himself this time - there are several eggs for the mower to find. but great fun was had by all.
> 
> off to heidi's mother's house for dinner - ham, dressing, etc. very good. ate too much. came home and took a nap.
> 
> ...


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > 3 yolks of egg [ to be economical, I usually used 1 whole egg]
> ...


Hi Darowil

Thank you for pointing out that you can still use 3 egg yolks and use the whites for pavlova. I had marvelled over how delicious the cake sounded and then filed it with out taking much notice of the ingredients. I make biscuits called Almond Fingers but not as often as I would like to. They use 3 egg whites and the cake and the biscuits would be perfect together for any occasion. Here is the recipe. I had always had trouble thinking of things to do with the yolks.

*Almond Fingers*

Makes 10 to 20 Prep time 20 mins Cook time 20 mins

1 & 2/3 cups (200gm) almond meal (ground almonds)
1 cup (220gm) castor sugar
1 & 1/2 tablespoons plain flour
1 & 1/2 tablespoons desiccated coconut
1 tablespoons vanilla essence
_3 egg whites lightly beaten_
1 & 1/2 cups (125gm) flaked almonds
150gm dark chocolate melted

Preheat oven to moderate 180C. Line baking trays with baking paper.
Combine almond meal, sugar, flour and coconut in a large bowl. Add the combined vanilla and egg whites, mix well.
With damp fingers, form level tablespoons of mixture into 8cm logs. This will make 10 large biscuits. A half tablespoon will yield 20 dainty biscuits. Place on baking tray about 4cm apart.
Bake for 20 mins for the large biscuits and 15 mins for the small, or until briwned with a moist centre. Cool on trays.
Dip one half of each biscuit in melted chocolate. Stand on a wire rack until set.

Biscuits are suitable to freeze without the chocolate. (As if they would make it into the freeze. They are light in texture and not overly sweet.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds yummy - almond is one of my favorite flavors - and combined with chocolate - a dreamy delight.

sam

*Almond Fingers*

Makes 10 to 20 Prep time 20 mins Cook time 20 mins

1 & 2/3 cups (200gm) almond meal (ground almonds)
1 cup (220gm) castor sugar
1 & 1/2 tablespoons plain flour
1 & 1/2 tablespoons desiccated coconut
1 tablespoons vanilla essence
_3 egg whites lightly beaten_
1 & 1/2 cups (125gm) flaked almonds
150gm dark chocolate melted

Preheat oven to moderate 180C. Line baking trays with baking paper.
Combine almond meal, sugar, flour and coconut in a large bowl. Add the combined vanilla and egg whites, mix well.
With damp fingers, form level tablespoons of mixture into 8cm logs. This will make 10 large biscuits. A half tablespoon will yield 20 dainty biscuits. Place on baking tray about 4cm apart.
Bake for 20 mins for the large biscuits and 15 mins for the small, or until briwned with a moist centre. Cool on trays.
Dip one half of each biscuit in melted chocolate. Stand on a wire rack until set.

Biscuits are suitable to freeze without the chocolate. (As if they would make it into the freeze. They are light in texture and not overly sweet.)[/quote]


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

All of you constantly tempt me to try some of these desserts, but alas laziness and need to limit sugar usually win out,however they really are the best.

Hobo has gained considerable wt. I thought it was just my imagination, but others are commenting on how quickly he has gained a substantial amt of wt. He is lively and playful, particularly when we go to bed at night. I really need to get a few toys. Had to use my ride to get groceries as he is eating much faster than I expected and more than my previous dog. He is pretty well mannered and a nice house pet. He is still reluctant to come on command.which is somewhat of a problem. He seems to think he is in trouble when I call.

Knitting on dishcloths and on a scarf for me as gift scarf is completed. Marlark Marge


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

It is a great taste combination Sam.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I really have not visited the ocean a lot recently, although several years ago, I did often. I miss that . Sunset is gorgeous particularly later in the summer. For now it is the sunrise that takes the cake.
I have to be careful of the sun so the only time I can sit at the ocean is early in the morning or late in the evening. Used to go often for fresh fist to the pier at Redondo and peruse all the gift shops. When Dad was alive we often ate at San Pedro and looked at the shops there. Marlark Marge


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

LesleighAnne, the almond fingers sound absolutely scrumptious, may be I can keep these two receipts for a once a year blow out, when I have my bithday!!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> All of you constantly tempt me to try some of these desserts, but alas laziness and need to limit sugar usually win out,however they really are the best.
> 
> Hobo has gained considerable wt. I thought it was just my imagination, but others are commenting on how quickly he has gained a substantial amt of wt. He is lively and playful, particularly when we go to bed at night. I really need to get a few toys. Had to use my ride to get groceries as he is eating much faster than I expected and more than my previous dog. He is pretty well mannered and a nice house pet. He is still reluctant to come on command.which is somewhat of a problem. He seems to think he is in trouble when I call.
> 
> Knitting on dishcloths and on a scarf for me as gift scarf is completed. Marlark Marge


Hi Marlark Marge

Yes sugar is being recognized more and more as being a great danger to our health. I am reading more and more articles where foods I thought were healthy are actually very high in sugar. I do love fresh vegetables and salads without dressings. What I cannot handle is a constant diet of them. I love to try new foods and cuizines, the healthy and unhealthy. We are told and I agree moderation is the key. I'm just not very good at living by it.

What breed is Hobo? I understand some dogs do not seem to know when they are full and will just keep eating. Look after him and yourself.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> LesleighAnne, the almond fingers sound absolutely scrumptious, may be I can keep these two receipts for a once a year blow out, when I have my bithday!!


Once a year maybe wishfull thinking. I have a very savoury tooth and will eat two entrees and no desert. Most of the time I eat sweet things because it is new and different (or to be polite). I'll have a taste and then have no desire for more.

These biscuits - well - I tasted one and then ate half the batch. The rest went to work the next day so I would not finish them off.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Dave, for helping people with dificulty with the recipe I posted. If they printed it out it would come out alright. I tried it. But I'm sorry I didn't turn it around when I posted it. I wasn't thinking, was in a hurry.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thanks Dave, for helping people with dificulty with the recipe I posted. If they printed it out it would come out alright. I tried it. But I'm sorry I didn't turn it around when I posted it. I wasn't thinking, was in a hurry.


Hi Strawberry4u

Don't worry about it being upside down. I was still able to see how it will be just right for a work morning tea. We always seem to end up with mostly all sweet items. A few of us keep looking for savoury foods and this should satisfy us.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thanks Dave, for helping people with dificulty with the recipe I posted. If they printed it out it would come out alright. I tried it. But I'm sorry I didn't turn it around when I posted it. I wasn't thinking, was in a hurry.


No problem, I got _The Lad_ to do a hand-stand!

Seriously though, thanks for posting, it's nice to see how it's supposed to look, we're going to try it for supper tonight.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks LesleighAnne, I love Almond Fingers!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now to see if I can manage to get an emailed photo posted here! I decided to f=do egg cosies with chocolate eggs in eggcups this year. I used the genearl pattern of Dave's egg cosies, but put my own design on. I wanted to put on the meaning of Easter. The cross people have no problems with, but some people think my empty tomb/ stone rolled away is a sheep. But I will try and add the photo to it.
> 
> I did it!


Great cosy designs, I love the cave, really creative!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Wonderful Easter sunrise service, the moon was beautiful as the sun was on its way up. I just wish the weather had not been so warm for so long because all the blooms are gone now. Oh well maybe next year. Dave the lamb was great, my friend tried it on another one he had and that is the one that went to SS today and everyone loved it. Thanks for all the wonderful receipts you give us each week.


Glad you enjoyed the day and that the lamb went down well, it's my favourite way to roast it.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dave, for helping people with dificulty with the recipe I posted. If they printed it out it would come out alright. I tried it. But I'm sorry I didn't turn it around when I posted it. I wasn't thinking, was in a hurry.
> ...


For anyone who saved the image to disk as a JPEG file, if you bring it up using the _Windows Picture Viewer_, you can rotate the image by clicking on the button below the image, Windows will then rotate it by 90 degrees with each click. When you close the viewer, it will be saved in its new orientation.

Anyone using _Evernote_ can rotate the image using the systems own picture editor.

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

[

For anyone who saved the image to disk as a JPEG file, if you bring it up using the _Windows Picture Viewer_, you can rotate the image by clicking on the button below the image, Windows will then rotate it by 90 degrees with each click. When you close the viewer, it will be saved in its new orientation.

Anyone using _Evernote_ can rotate the image using the systems own picture editor.

Dave[/quote]

LOL, I'm so glad The Lad can do handstands Kudos to him!!! You do make me make me laugh with your quips. You are a hoot. Thank You Dave for being you.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

[
the pups are growing - eating puppy chow like money grows on trees - lol. i am glad they are eating so well - hickory has pretty much cut them off fron nursing - which is also good. motherhood is beginning to wear. lol

wishing all god's blessing in the coming days and weeks till all of us and our loved ones are in the pink of healty.

sam[/quote]

The same to you Sam. I finally got to see the pictures of your Pups. How beautiful they all are and all black. How wonderful they all look. It's hard not to fall in love with them all. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Darowil, very nice cosies! I confess that i haven't had the nerve to post any of the ones i've made. Yours are cool, and i can totally see the tomb with the stone rolled away.
> 
> Caren, the lamb is just as cute as can be! I pass a field on my way to work that has black and white lambs now. I love seeing them frolicking. How many sheep do you have? Will this one join the flock, or do you sell the lambs?


 Thank you. 
I have five ewes and 2 rams. It is undecided if we are going to sell the lambs.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


These sound delicious. I would have to make a double batch and I'm not sure any would make it to the freezer.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: Grandmapaula--I will be praying for Lilianna Joy. You must be so proud! Our Pastor and his wife are expecting any day their second son. Hoping he would be born today on Easter. Hope your day was filled with Joy!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Wishing you all a blessed Easter. I don't get TP until Saturday, so don't know if you will get my post. We have been going back and forth to Drs. so much that haven't had time to even think about Easter dinner. It will only be the two of us, so we are just having roasted chicken with trimmings. Please pray for my DH. He had a triple bypass a
> little over a year ago. His incision opened (he is a diabetic) and he spent 40 days recovery in our local step down hospital. He has been spilling a lot of calcium in his bloodstream, which can cause a lot of complications. He was diagnosed with hyperparathyroidism. The gland was supposed to be removed. This was delayed because they discovered an infection in his chest cavity. The infection control Dr. has consuleted a surgeon. His incision from his bypass will have to be opened to see where the infection is coming from...soft tissue or bone. Another wound vac and possible removal of the sternum (chest bone). Please pray for us.
> I have been thinking of starting a basketweave desing I found in one of Debbie Macomber's knitting books and enlaring it to cover our kingsized bed. Know this will be really big project, but can work on hats, socks, scarves, etc along with it. Need your advice.
> Dave, so appreciate all the hard work you put into the TPs. You too, Sam. I haven't posted much, but do love to read them. Hugs and best wishes to you all...Betty


You are in my prayers-- keep us posted.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dave, for helping people with dificulty with the recipe I posted. If they printed it out it would come out alright. I tried it. But I'm sorry I didn't turn it around when I posted it. I wasn't thinking, was in a hurry.
> ...


Didn't matter which way up to me it's a good'un & I'll be trying it. Like a lot of left handed people I can read as easily upside down or backwards, very convenient at times. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > Wishing you all a blessed Easter. I don't get TP until Saturday, so don't know if you will get my post. We have been going back and forth to Drs. so much that haven't had time to even think about Easter dinner. It will only be the two of us, so we are just having roasted chicken with trimmings. Please pray for my DH. He had a triple bypass a
> ...


Mine too, hope all goes well for your DH and he gets well

soon. Tessa.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Needleme: You must be beside yourself with worry. I and all of us are praying for a good result. Diabetes makes everything we do difficult. I have had open wounds due to infection in the past and it's a bummer and that was before I was diagnosed with diabetes. I keep resisting insulin and have managed to control mine with restriction of diet and pills, but everytime I am hospitalized they tell me I must have insulin and I say no, knowing that once started, my functioning beta cells would die and the equilibrium I have found with them. Our prayers are with you both. 
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


With all the postings on lamb receipts (nod to Dave for this new word in my cooking vocab) and seasonings and marinades, then this little guy pops up.......!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now to see if I can manage to get an emailed photo posted here! I decided to f=do egg cosies with chocolate eggs in eggcups this year. I used the genearl pattern of Dave's egg cosies, but put my own design on. I wanted to put on the meaning of Easter. The cross people have no problems with, but some people think my empty tomb/ stone rolled away is a sheep. But I will try and add the photo to it.
> 
> I did it!


These are great! And great job posting, too!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


I'm glad you liked the recipe upside down or not and thank you for understanding. I'll try to find more recipes that are not sweet related and promise to take my time in posting next time.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Bulldog sorry to hear about DH. I'll keep him and you in my prayers. I hope all goes well. Please keep us posted on his progress. Hope you are keeping up your strength I'm sure it's taking a toll on you. Take care.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Needleme: You must be beside yourself with worry. I and all of us are praying for a good result. Diabetes makes everything we do difficult. I have had open wounds due to infection in the past and it's a bummer and that was before I was diagnosed with diabetes. I keep resisting insulin and have managed to control mine with restriction of diet and pills, but everytime I am hospitalized they tell me I must have insulin and I say no, knowing that once started, my functioning beta cells would die and the equilibrium I have found with them. Our prayers are with you both.
> Marlark Marge.


Hi Marlark Marge, the threads got a little confused-- it is Betty's DH who is sick-- I am sure she appreciates your kind words. By the way, whenever I see your name! I always read it and think of it as "Meadowlark Marge"-- a pretty image!! Lynne (Needleme)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > LesleighAnne said:
> ...


I did find the web site for your recipe and I posted the link. All anyone had to do was click on it and it would have been the right way around. So simple to do.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Monday morning! A little cool and overcast, but so far no rain. I would love some rain today because it would justify sitting in my pj's and knitting all day long. The dogs are being quiet so using this time to get caught up on posts and do some knitting.

My thoughts are with everyone who is experiencing life's problems, be it health or other stresses. It's such a comfort to know that we have such a large family support group.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


Thanks, gingerwitch, would compost from oak leaves be OK?


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you for that wonderful story and of course the receipt to go with it. I copied and saved it to "My pages"



siouxann said:


> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> > LesleighAnne said:
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Bulldog, my thoughts and prayers are with you. It must be hard to know which way to turn with your husband's multiple problems. Stay strong and take care of yourself. Don't be surprised to look in the mirror some morning and see some white hair. That has happened to me with the problems my DH has had in the past year.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

deescrafty said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > deescrafty - resurrection rolls - recipe? lol
> ...


I love this tradition! I wish my daughter's children were still young and at home so she could make the rolls for them. She and they would have enjoyed it.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

wannabear said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > The weed is beautiful. Many beautiful flowers are classified as weeds it seems. Queen Anne's Lace (Wild Carrot), Brown-eyed Daisies, White Daisies are among my favorites.
> ...


It seems to me that I read on one of those links that they have a biological agent to work against it. However I did see a very big field covered with it, beautiful purple, and some sheep in it. Maybe they were just passing through.[/quote]

In one the links provided above, it mentions cropping with sheep as the 2nd stage in elimination of the plant after spraying which weakens it and also makes it more palatable to the animals. It's really interesting how IPM (integrated pest management) techniques are being more widely used with great success--give you hope for the planet!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Oak leaves are good as long as they are well broken down, they take a while to become compost and shredding then first is usually recommended. If your soil is really heavy clay then you may need more than just a leaf mold amendment--larger particles from woodsy material will help to aerate and break up the sticky particles. After tilling, you want soil that will hold together when squeezed but will come apart easily--a term known as "friable".


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


How cute! Mom looks very protective!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

martin keith said:
 

> Wonderful Easter sunrise service, the moon was beautiful as the sun was on its way up. I just wish the weather had not been so warm for so long because all the blooms are gone now. Oh well maybe next year. Dave the lamb was great, my friend tried it on another one he had and that is the one that went to SS today and everyone loved it. Thanks for all the wonderful receipts you give us each week.


Martin, did you ever find out why your dogs were barking at the oven? Did they think it was one of their own being baked?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Having done the egg cosies I will post a photo of a cup cake that someone gave my MIL. All I can claim of it is eating its mate! Amazing how much effort people go to. Wonderful as they look I couldn't be bothered going to all that effort. But the cake was delcious as well as beutiful.
> ...


I agree! Used to love doing things like that when the kids were at home.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: jknappa- Way to go Admirals. We are Hockey fans here also. The local city team is the Rockford IceHogs. Our gandson just finished his last year with the JR Varsity and Varsity Icemen Team. After graduation-off to college he goes. Will probably play some there-not sure about the first year though. Go Admirals Go!!! Hope your weekend was beautiful and funny!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Needleme said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Now to see if I can manage to get an emailed photo posted here! I decided to f=do egg cosies with chocolate eggs in eggcups this year. I used the genearl pattern of Dave's egg cosies, but put my own design on. I wanted to put on the meaning of Easter. The cross people have no problems with, but some people think my empty tomb/ stone rolled away is a sheep. But I will try and add the photo to it.
> ...


Great to see my basic format put to such good use!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Thanks LesleighAnne, I love Almond Fingers!
> 
> Dave


I've never had them, but they look like something worth making. Besides, I have a large bag of slivered almonds to use up. Thank you, Lesleigh Anne.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


Thank you. I read your original post to DH and he asked, "How deep?" We have a heavy clay soil and there is only about 1 to 1 1/2 inch of topsoil. Digging it up would require a crowbar!! I think the trench would have to be filled with purchased soil for anything to grow well. :thumbdown:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( darowil--Oh my gosh! I love Blackberrie. As a child my borthers and I would go pick wild blackberries-then my grandmother would make the most awesome cobbler from them. We must have had blackberry cobbler at least once a week!! Isn't it strange how different countiries and culturals do things with the same items differently??? Have a great week!! The country should kkep them, hire someone to pick them and export them!!! :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's St. George's day on the 23rd so I've made a start on napkin rings for the dinner table. I've just posted my pattern at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73355-1.html

Very simpe, but I hope you like it!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


She is very protective.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Just went and checked. Here is a link to what I think is the original recipe. http://allrecipes.com/recipe/german-chocolate-cake-iii/mjs

mjs, I just checked my recipe against the one at the link and they are identical. Except, that is, for drizzling the chocolate down the sides. So you are probably right about it being the original recipe. I've had mine for years and years!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's St. George's day on the 23rd so I've made a start on napkin rings for the dinner table. I've just posted my pattern at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73355-1.html
> 
> ...


Just checked it, Dave. Very simple, but beautiful! The American Red Cross symbol!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Just went and checked. Here is a link to what I think is the original recipe. http://allrecipes.com/recipe/german-chocolate-cake-iii/mjs
> 
> mjs, I just checked my recipe against the one at the link and they are identical. Except, that is, for drizzling the chocolate down the sides. So you are probably right about it being the original recipe. I've had mine for years and years!


We both go back to about the same period. But I regret that I don't have the energy to go to England again.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's St. George's day on the 23rd so I've made a start on napkin rings for the dinner table. I've just posted my pattern at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73355-1.html
> 
> ...


Matches a cosy? I think I have one saved, but my memory stick is on my computer at work, and I'm teleworking today. Very cool on its own, though. I like checkerboarders!

I did an internet search on St. George, and saw several ways the day is celebrated in various European countries. In one, Catalonia (although i don't think it is an "official" country) they make a special Cake of Sant Jordi. Here is a link if you would like to include it on your menu with your cosies and rings: http://taniaysandra.blogspot.com/2009/04/cake-of-sant-jordi.html


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

I asked several people but no one had any idea, when they came back inside after all was over with, they would go to the oven growl, and back up and bark a few times.
2 are female cockers and 1 is a male shi-tzu (spelling?) the male was the worst. Oh well "Sweet mysteries of Life"


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It's St. George's day on the 23rd so I've made a start on napkin rings for the dinner table. I've just posted my pattern at:
> ...


It is similar, but the Cross of Saint George stretches to the edges of the field, whereas the Red Cross symbol is the reverse of the Swiss flag.

I'm glad you like it, thank you.

dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It's St. George's day on the 23rd so I've made a start on napkin rings for the dinner table. I've just posted my pattern at:
> ...


Yes I did post a cosy last year, new design for 2012 coming later this week, if it knits up OK!

St George is the patron saint of loads of places, the country of Georgia is named after him, besides England, he is patron of: Bulgaris, Egypt, Ethiopia, Greece, India, Iraq, Lithuania, Palestine, Portugal, Romania, Russia, Serbia and Ukraine as well as Aragon and Catalonia (which is semi-autonomous) in Spain. He is also patron of a long list of cities and areas.

With so many places celebrating on 23rd April, you really can take your pick as to what to eat!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

martin keith said:


> I asked several people but no one had any idea, when they came back inside after all was over with, they would go to the oven growl, and back up and bark a few times.
> 2 are female cockers and 1 is a male shi-tzu (spelling?) the male was the worst. Oh well "Sweet mysteries of Life"


It would be very interesting to know why they did that, though. Next time you go to the vet, it would be worth mentioning.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

deescrafty, I forwarded your recipe for the Resurrection Rolls to our daughter in Alaska. She's going to give it to their religious director as an idea for the parish children next Easter. She and I had never heard of it before and it's such a nice teaching tool.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

It's 10pm on Monday 7 it is raining hard, as it has been all day, and the wind is blowing at gale force 7-8. A typical UK Bank Holiday. Why didn't I emigrate years ago? Seriously, it doesn't really affect me but I do feel sorry for those who have to return to work tomorrow. Hope the weather improves for next weekend, at least we don't have a hose ban here,......yet 

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Oops! That 7 was supposed to be an &. Silly me, shouldn't try to watch the football at the same time. Tessa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think we need a history lesson on st. george. was he the one with the dragon?

sam



FireballDave said:


> It's St. George's day on the 23rd so I've made a start on napkin rings for the dinner table. I've just posted my pattern at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73355-1.html
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is it just me siouxann (i hope not - lol) but i am having trouble making sense of the recipe.

sam



siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It's St. George's day on the 23rd so I've made a start on napkin rings for the dinner table. I've just posted my pattern at:
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> is it just me siouxann (i hope not - lol) but i am having trouble making sense of the recipe.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Difficult, but interesting. I'm not sure but I think "stoop" means "collapse" and for the filling you mix cream with melted choc and a spirit of your choice but not too much or the cream will collapse, so it must be whipped. Then you slice it across and cut in halves to make pages as per the picture. Puzzling eh?
Tessa


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Creating a trench in extremely heavy clay soil isn't always advisable and you can check this out quite easily. Dig a hole about a foot or so deep and wide and fill it with water; if it just sits there and doesn't percolate into the surrounding soil in a reasonable amount of time (10 or 15 minutes), you'd have a serious problem with trying to grow in a trench, which is just a larger bowl to all intents and purposes. Assuming that's the case, I would head to the local hardware store or what have you, and rent a tiller if you don't have one, gather your amendments (not just topsoil but you can add that too) and till to a depth of a foot or more if the tiller and DH can handle it and at least 3 feet wide--raspberry canes like to run so give them room-- incorporating the native clay as you go. I think I'd be inclined to berm up the bed to help with the drainage if that's an issue. Successful gardening starts with the soil preparation. If you want to keep good berry production going every year, you'll need to add organic material every fall after cutting out the old canes; leave the new canes for the following year. Best of luck--it's a lot of hard work and some expense at first but so worth it in the long run!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

martin keith said:


> I asked several people but no one had any idea, when they came back inside after all was over with, they would go to the oven growl, and back up and bark a few times.
> 2 are female cockers and 1 is a male shi-tzu (spelling?) the male was the worst. Oh well "Sweet mysteries of Life"


The must have thought there was a wolf in sheep's clothing in there!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :-( darowil--Oh my gosh! I love Blackberrie. As a child my borthers and I would go pick wild blackberries-then my grandmother would make the most awesome cobbler from them. We must have had blackberry cobbler at least once a week!! Isn't it strange how different countiries and culturals do things with the same items differently??? Have a great week!! The country should kkep them, hire someone to pick them and export them!!! :thumbup:


If you had seen the areas where the blackberries are you would agree that they need to be destroyed. They overtake everything, destroy the native plant life and are well nigh impossible to contain in any way. They are not native here and the climate etc suits them just too well. We can't go picking wild blackberries because they will almost certainly have been sprayed. A lovely fruit. We can buy them here, not sure whether they import them or grow them in restricted areas. I used to live in the hills around Adelaide and the cooler climate there suited them and they it was terrible to see the huge numbers of them in any non cultivated area. We had some wild ones in our backyard and it took a long time to get rid of them, which we had to do because they would invade neighbours property as well. And a backyard of blackberries is not a good place for kids to play, a little prickly!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > I asked several people but no one had any idea, when they came back inside after all was over with, they would go to the oven growl, and back up and bark a few times.
> ...


or cook it again and see if they respond the same. You could experiment by leaving out various ingredients. Or you could of course simply leave it as one of lifes mystery's. Life would be boring if it had no mysterys left.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's St. George's day on the 23rd so I've made a start on napkin rings for the dinner table. I've just posted my pattern at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73355-1.html
> 
> ...


An eggcosy or napkin ring would be a little small for all the details on a dragon I guess.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > :-( darowil--Oh my gosh! I love Blackberrie. As a child my borthers and I would go pick wild blackberries-then my grandmother would make the most awesome cobbler from them. We must have had blackberry cobbler at least once a week!! Isn't it strange how different countiries and culturals do things with the same items differently??? Have a great week!! The country should kkep them, hire someone to pick them and export them!!! :thumbup:
> ...


Here in Oregon, we also have a terrible problem with Himalayan blackberry (Rubus armeniacus) which I am sure is the same one you're referring to. It's actually native to Armenia but was introduced into Western Europe in the early 19th century and thence to America and Australasia in the latter part of the century, around 1885, as a fruit crop of course. Admittedly delicious, its negative, ecologically destructive characteristics have subsequently consigned it to the noxious weed lists in many areas. It can be obliterated fairly readily by a backhoe as it's shallow rooted; unfortunately that isn't always an option so sometimes spraying is the only realistic alternative.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

darowil said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > martin keith said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think we need a history lesson on st. george. was he the one with the dragon?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


There's not a lot to tell really, it's pretty much the standard obsinate martyr tale. George was a C3rd Roman soldier of the rank of Tribune, from a wealthy and successful family with considerable land-holdings. Emperor Diocletian purged the Christians from the army, George defied the Emperor by refusing to convert to the pagan religion and was tortured and executed as a result. A single man, he left all his wealth and lands to the poor and sick in the area of his native home.

There are lots of fun illustrations and legends, but they mostly date from the mediaeval period when they were fond of that kind of thing.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It's St. George's day on the 23rd so I've made a start on napkin rings for the dinner table. I've just posted my pattern at:
> ...


You'd have to embroider a dragon, there's not enough space on an egg cosy, I only have around 350-400 pixels to play with.

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

That's the way I interpreted it. Haven't made it, of course, but it looked interesting.



Tessadele said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > is it just me siouxann (i hope not - lol) but i am having trouble making sense of the recipe.
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

siouxann said:


> That's the way I interpreted it. Haven't made it, of course, but it looked interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A good solution ,Sam, would be to buy the spirit of your choice,test it, then read the recipe. Repeat until you can understand it, or until you can't understand anything!! Lol.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > I asked several people but no one had any idea, when they came back inside after all was over with, they would go to the oven growl, and back up and bark a few times.
> ...


Nice one. Made me laugh out loud, Tessa


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > That's the way I interpreted it. Haven't made it, of course, but it looked interesting.
> ...


Hi

I think the recipe was originally in another language. Below is part of the menu that runs down the right of the screen.

Inscriviu-vos en aquest lloc

amb Friend Connect de Google

Encara no hi ha cap membre.
Sigueu el primer.
() Ja en sou membre?Inicia la sessió


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

DorisT said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > I asked several people but no one had any idea, when they came back inside after all was over with, they would go to the oven growl, and back up and bark a few times.
> ...


How do they react to mirrors? Can you see a reflection in the oven door. The first time our dog saw herself in a mirror she back up a little and then went to play with the other dog. When she could not get to it she went looking behind the mirror. She repeated this a few times. Going back to the mirror. Yep the other dog is still there. Checked behind and it was gone!!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: darowil--you are so right!! Alabama has a plant similar that will take over ever living thing around it. It is called (sp) Kutcu (sounds like cut-sue). You would see it everywhere. Since you said it was such overgrown, I figured that it must be sprayed with some kind of insectide.Too bad they grow so erratic.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Kudzu has taken over a lot of the south for sure, I heard that Carter brought it in thinking it would be a good crop or something. It covers everything, chokes the good plants out. But the vines can be used for basket making and I've heard the roots are great to eat. Nope I haven't tried them and probably won't knowingly.. :lol:


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > I asked several people but no one had any idea, when they came back inside after all was over with, they would go to the oven growl, and back up and bark a few times.
> ...


Now that is funny, I got a good chuckle out of that. Thanks


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > carol's gifts said:
> ...


Oh I love blackberries so much, it hurts my heart to hear them called a noxious weed. But that they are and the thorns are so sharp. I know when I pick them it is hot, you get scratched by the thorns, and sweat in the scratches stings so bad. Maybe that is why I think they are so good because you have to work so hard to get them.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > martin keith said:
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I took a look at Wikipedia for kudzu. It was brought here at the end of the 1800s by the Japanese. There are a good many uses for it, and I wish somebody would come along and use it rather than letting it kill all the trees around here! The article says it doesn't make very good hay because it doesn't dry out well (and the vines are a problem), but it can be destroyed by grazing it over for several years. Oh yes, and paper products can be made from it. I'd love to see kudzu and hemp used for that, rather than trees.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I took a look at Wikipedia for kudzu. It was brought here at the end of the 1800s by the Japanese. There are a good many uses for it, and I wish somebody would come along and use it rather than letting it kill all the trees around here! The article says it doesn't make very good hay because it doesn't dry out well (and the vines are a problem), but it can be destroyed by grazing it over for several years. Oh yes, and paper products can be made from it. I'd love to see kudzu and hemp used for that, rather than trees.


It would be a good way to keep it under control.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

martin keith said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


I had a Cav King Charles spaniel that would go picking blackberries with us, she would gently pull her lips back and pick them with her teeth then eat them. We had to laugh at her, she wouldn't come away. Love them in blackberry & apple pie or, even better. crumble. Tessa


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: darowil--you are so right!! Alabama has a plant similar that will take over ever living thing around it. It is called (sp) Kutcu (sounds like cut-sue). You would see it everywhere. Since you said it was such overgrown, I figured that it must be sprayed with some kind of insectide.Too bad they grow so erratic.


Would this be the "weed" you are talking about? 
http://www.jjanthony.com/kudzu/
I read about it and it certainly does sound very intimidating!!

Here in parts of Canada we are battling the purple loosestrife (sp). It really takes over and is choking a lot of our wet lands. It was brought into the country as a garden plant which quickly became a pesty weed. Almost impossible to get rid of too.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

[
A good solution ,Sam, would be to buy the spirit of your choice,test it, then read the recipe. Repeat until you can understand it, or until you can't understand anything!! Lol.[/quote]

Oh my! What an excellent idea!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

http://www.maxshores.com/kudzu/

Here's a link to a short article about Kudzu.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Joining again this Am, Wasn't able to keep up with posts yesterday. I was at sr. ctr and experience back pain and sciatica so severe I could not put heel to floor, hobbled into the bus and then into house, iced it and medicated it; it persists this Am so I didn't try to go out. It not quite as severe today.Will ice again. I wish I had my car so I could go to chiropractor and get treatment and massage. Knitting is proceding on dishcloths. Finished one and realized I had skipped a row which made the pattern unrecognizable. Trying again. It wasn't the color I wanted anyway. Marlark Marge.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: Marianne818--Believe me they were in the state of Alabama when I was a little girl. Never knew what it was at that time! Oh yea, we were back in the ER last evening. DH was taking a nap and I was in doing some chores in the living room. It had not been 10 minutes I had just checked on him, then all of a sudden I hear him fall. He had gotten up to go to the bathroom-missed the seat and fell between the seat and the tub. He was hurting so bad in the rib area-I called the ambulance-he's on a blood thinner, and he could hardly move. I thought he had broke a rib. Everything checked out ok. He will be sore for several days. He said he did want to bother me-so he did not call for help walking to the bathroom!! Every time I tell him he has to be careful or he will fall, he says" so I fall-it's just a fall". This made a beliver ou of him. He is hurting pretty bad in those ribs!!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

5mmdpns-- That's it and that's what it looks like!! :lol:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Question for you all: I was just reading a thread on the regular forum, and they were asking about DK yarn, and why there are variations in the weight. Someone said that she determined the weight by measuring Wraps Per Inch, and someone else said there was a gadget/gizmo/thingy that was available to help measure. I don't have a lot of DK yarn, so I don't have any examples to compare. I know that the numbers (1-6) on the ball bands vary a lot in the same number, say, for instance, 4 for worsted weight. 

I guess my question is How do you measure wraps/inch, and what is the item that they are talking about? I posted the question there, but think I may get a faster answer here.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Marianne818--Believe me they were in the state of Alabama when I was a little girl. Never knew what it was at that time! Oh yea, we were back in the ER last evening. DH was taking a nap and I was in doing some chores in the living room. It had not been 10 minutes I had just checked on him, then all of a sudden I hear him fall. He had gotten up to go to the bathroom-missed the seat and fell between the seat and the tub. He was hurting so bad in the rib area-I called the ambulance-he's on a blood thinner, and he could hardly move. I thought he had broke a rib. Everything checked out ok. He will be sore for several days. He said he did want to bother me-so he did not call for help walking to the bathroom!! Every time I tell him he has to be careful or he will fall, he says" so I fall-it's just a fall". This made a beliver ou of him. He is hurting pretty bad in those ribs!!


Oh Carol... I'm so sorry, Mom broke her hip a few years ago, now we keep worrying that she will pop it out if she falls wrong. Fred sounds like my Mom... she used to get up and walk to the bathroom holding onto her cane and a wall.. we'd hear a thud and know she went down.. would fuss with her but she didn't want to bother me, geeze that's why she's here with me!!! She doesn't do that anymore.. I even got a baby monitor so if I'm not in the room I can hear her call for me or if she thinks she can try to get up without someone with her! 
Someone had told me that Carter had brought that over.. guess they were totally wrong!!!! I have heard such horror stories about Kudzu and after seeing how it has overtaken the roadside on Interstate 20 out of Atlanta, it is unreal!! I've only been in Alabama once and traveled at night in Dec, so not much greenery at that time of year. 
My prayers are with you and yours, think about a monitor, they really help, it gives me freedom in a way to be in a different room for a while at least.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thank you deescrafty for the wonderful recipe/story. I copied it for my facebook page and put it in an email for my friends who are electronic page holdouts  
I have some friends who prefer the phone and letters/notes/cards to anything electronic, but some of them have recently acquiesced to using email . 
Anyway, I want them all to get this, and if you want to add some history of it being handed down or where you came upon it, I will certainly credit you with your story.

And thank you redriet60 for directing us to "My Pages" . I will play around with it to see how that works. I'll wager it is easy to use, when I try it.

I've been peeking in occasionally to the tp and I will have to catch up later with the rest, as I have procrastinated, as usual, and need to get my taxes prepared and filed. I know, I know  dandy/sue



redriet60 said:


> Thank you for that wonderful story and of course the receipt to go with it. I copied and saved it to "My pages"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Kudzu 

I wonder if this would be the wonder plant to produce biofuel instead of growing corn to then turn it into ethanol.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> 5mmdpns-- That's it and that's what it looks like!! :lol:


It really sounds and looks like a very voracious weed!! It is quite amazing that plants that are good in one global area really are not suited to live in another place in the world.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Question for you all: I was just reading a thread on the regular forum, and they were asking about DK yarn, and why there are variations in the weight. Someone said that she determined the weight by measuring Wraps Per Inch, and someone else said there was a gadget/gizmo/thingy that was available to help measure. I don't have a lot of DK yarn, so I don't have any examples to compare. I know that the numbers (1-6) on the ball bands vary a lot in the same number, say, for instance, 4 for worsted weight.
> 
> I guess my question is How do you measure wraps/inch, and what is the item that they are talking about? I posted the question there, but think I may get a faster answer here.


Siouxann, this has been a question that is forever one that haunts knitters no matter how experienced of a knitter that they are. I dont use wraps per inch to determine gauge which is what this method tries to do. The reason that it can be inaccurate is because when wrapping, the yarn may be pulled tighter than at other times. I prefer to use the yarn council chart for my gauge purposes. It also will suggest the different sizes of needles to get gauge.
http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/weight.html


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks, 5mm!! I think you or someone posted it a while ago, and i just paid no attention. Now I have the site saved, as it looks like it has a lot of good information on it. I wondered about the wrapping, since I cannot wrap evenly to save my soul. I seldom make pom-poms for that very reason! Thanks again, Sue



5mmdpns said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Question for you all: I was just reading a thread on the regular forum, and they were asking about DK yarn, and why there are variations in the weight. Someone said that she determined the weight by measuring Wraps Per Inch, and someone else said there was a gadget/gizmo/thingy that was available to help measure. I don't have a lot of DK yarn, so I don't have any examples to compare. I know that the numbers (1-6) on the ball bands vary a lot in the same number, say, for instance, 4 for worsted weight.
> ...


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Dandelion, highlight what you want to save and right click your mouse and click copy. Then go to "my pages" at the top of the screen, put a title in the space where it says " create" then right click again and paste in the space for writing. Don't forget to save. But you probably figured it out already.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns-- That's it and that's what it looks like!! :lol:
> ...


I saw this when I was visiting KY and TN, I'm planing to retire in KY, if that plant grows where I end up, maybe I can raise angora goats like it says in that article. Makes total sence to me.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > carol's gifts said:
> ...


Up until last year, we were letting wild blackberries grow in the very back of our lot, thinking the berries would attract birds. Well, we never saw a single berry; either the birds ate them before we saw them, or they never produced, so we've been chopping them down. They've been spreading to other parts of the yard and I don't want that to happen.


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Dandelion, highlight what you want to save and right click your mouse and click copy. Then go to "my pages" at the top of the screen, put a title in the space where it says " create" then right click again and paste in the space for writing. Don't forget to save. But you probably figured it out already.


Thanks for this information. I want to share the resurection roll recipe with my grandchildren. Now I can print it out and send it to them.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Question for you all: I was just reading a thread on the regular forum, and they were asking about DK yarn, and why there are variations in the weight. Someone said that she determined the weight by measuring Wraps Per Inch, and someone else said there was a gadget/gizmo/thingy that was available to help measure. I don't have a lot of DK yarn, so I don't have any examples to compare. I know that the numbers (1-6) on the ball bands vary a lot in the same number, say, for instance, 4 for worsted weight.
> 
> I guess my question is How do you measure wraps/inch, and what is the item that they are talking about? I posted the question there, but think I may get a faster answer here.


DK yarn is usually very consistent, knitting up at 22-24 stitches and 28-30 rows on 4mm needles, except for the dreaded yellow, which always seems to vary. Some of the citrus yellows are standard, but the sunflower and golden yellows are sometimes closer 4-ply, I'm sure it must be something to do with the dye they use, it is a bit of a lottery.

I've not seen a yarn gauge, I generally knit a test swatch whenever I encounter a new yarn and put it in my _Yarn File_. I started putting one together years ago and it's proved very useful.

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > :-( darowil--Oh my gosh! I love Blackberrie. As a child my borthers and I would go pick wild blackberries-then my grandmother would make the most awesome cobbler from them. We must have had blackberry cobbler at least once a week!! Isn't it strange how different countiries and culturals do things with the same items differently??? Have a great week!! The country should kkep them, hire someone to pick them and export them!!! :thumbup:
> ...


Are these blackberries edible or are they awful? I love blackberries, but these may not be the same.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I killed the blackberries I was trying to grow last year! I thought it was the heat, but for such a hearty plant, I was able to kill it. If you fly me to Australia, I can probably get rid of your blackberry problem!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

What a surprise today. Twins, Jamie has named them, Tulip Elizabeth and Tommy Frost.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

awwww precious babies!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> awwww precious babies!!!


Thank you. I wasn't expecting twins from this mother.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> What a surprise today. Twins, Jamie has named them, Tulip Elizabeth and Tommy Frost.


That was a nice surprise, how large a flock can you handle?

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > What a surprise today. Twins, Jamie has named them, Tulip Elizabeth and Tommy Frost.
> ...


Right now I have 10 counting the 3 new lambs. There are still five ewes due any day.

For the size of my property I can have 25-30. I will sell some of the new ones to keep the flock manageable for me.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Such cute little babies! Will they stay black? I am a little partial to black animals. I've heard that they are harder to find homes for since they look more vicious/frightening. All of my black dogs and cats have been very sweet. I'd find it hard to get rid of those two!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Such cute little babies! Will they stay black? I am a little partial to black animals. I've heard that they are harder to find homes for since they look more vicious/frightening. All of my black dogs and cats have been very sweet. I'd find it hard to get rid of those two!


I am hoping they stay black. The mother is black and the father is brown, I might get lucky.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Do you raise them for wool or something else? I'm oh so envious.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Do you raise them for wool or something else? I'm oh so envious.


They are raised for food mostly. I will sell some. 
The ones I keep get sheered so they don't get overly warm in the summer months. If I knew how to spin the fleece into wool.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Do you raise them for wool or something else? I'm oh so envious.
> ...


Oh golly, you could learn I'm sure. I'd enjoy that opportunity. There are some videos I watch from Namaste Farms, where they raise sheep, alpacas, goats, and I don't know what else. The woman who runs the place was showing us how to shear a Merino sheep, and she said the sheep was going to be much more comfortable because it was 110 degrees that day. I don't know how she raises all those fiber-producing animals in that climate. Moreover, she didn't look hot herself even though she had put this sheep down and was holding it while she sheared very carefully.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


I know a lady that spins. We have to find the time when we both have the same days free. The sheep are the only fiber animals I have. Cows, pigs, chicken and trout make up the rest of the farm. Pretty much everything I raise or grow is edible, even the flowers.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Kudzu has taken over a lot of the south for sure, I heard that Carter brought it in thinking it would be a good crop or something. It covers everything, chokes the good plants out. But the vines can be used for basket making and I've heard the roots are great to eat. Nope I haven't tried them and probably won't knowingly.. :lol:


Hmmm...I really think Kudzu was around before Carter.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I killed the blackberries I was trying to grow last year! I thought it was the heat, but for such a hearty plant, I was able to kill it. If you fly me to Australia, I can probably get rid of your blackberry problem!


Pammie, that's a pretty sneaky way to get a free trip to Australia! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I killed the blackberries I was trying to grow last year! I thought it was the heat, but for such a hearty plant, I was able to kill it. If you fly me to Australia, I can probably get rid of your blackberry problem!
> ...


Pammie, you could go as an environmentalist and get your working vacation paid for!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I killed the blackberries I was trying to grow last year! I thought it was the heat, but for such a hearty plant, I was able to kill it. If you fly me to Australia, I can probably get rid of your blackberry problem!
> ...


You saw right through me!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


I would love to be an environmentalist, and I do recycle everything I can! It really irritates my DD when I have several bags around the house. I am very passionate about saving our planet! I was even composting with worms, but alas, they froze to death last winter when we had so much snow! I do plan on trying again.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I killed the blackberries I was trying to grow last year! I thought it was the heat, but for such a hearty plant, I was able to kill it. If you fly me to Australia, I can probably get rid of your blackberry problem!


Gee Pammie, what did you use? Nuclear radiation?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > carol's gifts said:
> ...


The only thing making them inedible is the sprays that are almost certain to have been used on them.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: dori sage--Sounds like a great idea to me!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Marianne818--Believe me they were in the state of Alabama when I was a little girl. Never knew what it was at that time! Oh yea, we were back in the ER last evening. DH was taking a nap and I was in doing some chores in the living room. It had not been 10 minutes I had just checked on him, then all of a sudden I hear him fall. He had gotten up to go to the bathroom-missed the seat and fell between the seat and the tub. He was hurting so bad in the rib area-I called the ambulance-he's on a blood thinner, and he could hardly move. I thought he had broke a rib. Everything checked out ok. He will be sore for several days. He said he did want to bother me-so he did not call for help walking to the bathroom!! Every time I tell him he has to be careful or he will fall, he says" so I fall-it's just a fall". This made a beliver ou of him. He is hurting pretty bad in those ribs!!


Hope he is on the mend! What a jolt to your nerves!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I killed the blackberries I was trying to grow last year! I thought it was the heat, but for such a hearty plant, I was able to kill it. If you fly me to Australia, I can probably get rid of your blackberry problem!
> ...


Battery acid works, but they can survive pretty much anything else!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Do you grow nasturtiums? I love them in salads.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Oops double post


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


Yes I do. The leaves are tasty on sandwiches in place of lettuce, the seeds can be pickled and eaten like capers.

I have to be mindful of what I tell the grandsons they can eat for fear of having no flowers to just look at.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's always dangerous to let them kow something is good to eat, the little darlings can strip a flower-bed once they get a taste for it!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's always dangerous to let them kow something is good to eat, the little darlings can strip a flower-bed once they get a taste for it!
> 
> Dave


They did that a couple years ago. I am lucky now there are several varieties for them to taste. They bring me all kinds of plants/weeds to see if it is edible.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Good morning! I just read that today is National Cheese Fondue Day. I have a receipt for VERY easy cheese fondue, although for anyone who wants exact measurements of ingredients, I have only one: Open 2-12 oz cans of beer. I use whatever happens to be in the house, Bud, Coors, Pabst, Narragansett. Pour one of the beers into a saucepan over medium heat. While it heats, combine 3-4 cups shredded cheese (personal preference is sharp cheddar) with 1/4 - 1/2 cup regular flour (not self-rising, I don't know what would happen with that). When the beer is almost to the boiling point, start adding the cheese, a cup or so at a time, stirring well after each addition. When the mixture is thickened, remove from heat, place in a fondue pot if you have one, serve with French/Italian/artisan bread cubes, about an inch or so in size for dipping. This takes less than ten minutes to make, especially if you buy pre-shredded cheese from the P of H. If you have shredded cheese and flour left over, it freezes well until the next time you make this. You can 'doctor it up' by adding minced onion, chilies, minced mushrooms, probably any cooked minced meat. Many possibilities.

The second beer? That's to drink while you are slaving over that hot stove. 

I'm not sure how American beer translates into that of the UK. Don't think I'd use Guiness or any really dark brews, but who knows? Might be good, too.

If you try it, I hope you like it!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Good morning! I just read that today is National Cheese Fondue Day. I have a receipt for VERY easy cheese fondue, although for anyone who wants exact measurements of ingredients, I have only one: Open 2-12 oz cans of beer. I use whatever happens to be in the house, Bud, Coors, Pabst, Narragansett. Pour one of the beers into a saucepan over medium heat. While it heats, combine 3-4 cups shredded cheese (personal preference is sharp cheddar) with 1/4 - 1/2 cup regular flour (not self-rising, I don't know what would happen with that). When the beer is almost to the boiling point, start adding the cheese, a cup or so at a time, stirring well after each addition. When the mixture is thickened, remove from heat, place in a fondue pot if you have one, serve with French/Italian/artisan bread cubes, about an inch or so in size for dipping. This takes less than ten minutes to make, especially if you buy pre-shredded cheese from the P of H. If you have shredded cheese and flour left over, it freezes well until the next time you make this. You can 'doctor it up' by adding minced onion, chilies, minced mushrooms, probably any cooked minced meat. Many possibilities.
> 
> The second beer? That's to drink while you are slaving over that hot stove.
> 
> ...


Good morning to you.
This will make Chrissy happy she likes fondue. A good after school snack for a rainy day like today.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Good morning! I just read that today is National Cheese Fondue Day. I have a receipt for VERY easy cheese fondue, although for anyone who wants exact measurements of ingredients, I have only one: Open 2-12 oz cans of beer. I use whatever happens to be in the house, Bud, Coors, Pabst, Narragansett. Pour one of the beers into a saucepan over medium heat. While it heats, combine 3-4 cups shredded cheese (personal preference is sharp cheddar) with 1/4 - 1/2 cup regular flour (not self-rising, I don't know what would happen with that). When the beer is almost to the boiling point, start adding the cheese, a cup or so at a time, stirring well after each addition. When the mixture is thickened, remove from heat, place in a fondue pot if you have one, serve with French/Italian/artisan bread cubes, about an inch or so in size for dipping. This takes less than ten minutes to make, especially if you buy pre-shredded cheese from the P of H. If you have shredded cheese and flour left over, it freezes well until the next time you make this. You can 'doctor it up' by adding minced onion, chilies, minced mushrooms, probably any cooked minced meat. Many possibilities.
> 
> The second beer? That's to drink while you are slaving over that hot stove.
> 
> ...


Sounds great! Would work with any lager or possibly a blonde ale like Fuller's _Discovery_, I'm very partial to that one!

Dave


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

OOOOOoooooo Cheese Fondue.... I'm ready. Thinking of other things to dip... broccoli (lightly steamed), carrots, what doesn't go with cheese?

Thanks!

Kathy


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

It's 0447 and I am hearing airplanes or thunder. It rained heavily last night. We were forecast for 2 large storms in the next 2 days. It seems that this rumbling is some large liners. I woke up at 0230 but fell asleep again. At 0430 I was on the computer, but fell asleep. Made coffee, but I am too tired to get up and get it. drowsies have me captive so I am going back to bed for an hour or so. Marlark Marge.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Marianne818--Believe me they were in the state of Alabama when I was a little girl. Never knew what it was at that time! Oh yea, we were back in the ER last evening. DH was taking a nap and I was in doing some chores in the living room. It had not been 10 minutes I had just checked on him, then all of a sudden I hear him fall. He had gotten up to go to the bathroom-missed the seat and fell between the seat and the tub. He was hurting so bad in the rib area-I called the ambulance-he's on a blood thinner, and he could hardly move. I thought he had broke a rib. Everything checked out ok. He will be sore for several days. He said he did want to bother me-so he did not call for help walking to the bathroom!! Every time I tell him he has to be careful or he will fall, he says" so I fall-it's just a fall". This made a beliver ou of him. He is hurting pretty bad in those ribs!!


carol's gifts - I know just what you mean. My DH is of the same mind and has hurt himself twice in the last 3 weeks. Have to keep a close eye on him now.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> It's 0447 and I am hearing airplanes or thunder. It rained heavily last night. We were forecast for 2 large storms in the next 2 days. It seems that this rumbling is some large liners. I woke up at 0230 but fell asleep again. At 0430 I was on the computer, but fell asleep. Made coffee, but I am too tired to get up and get it. drowsies have me captive so I am going back to bed for an hour or so. Marlark Marge.


Marge, you're all upside down. I got up last week and made my coffee as usual and then poured it into a thermos and went back to bed, which I never do. What is disturbing your sleep?


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

I have heard that kudzu was brought here from Japan to feed the cattle, they did not like it and it took over. I read a article that kudzu under prime conditions can grow a couple of feet overnight.
Wild Blackberries; I think they only produce fruit every other year. It seems like I read that somewhere so don't hold me to it.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Caren, such cute babies! You know I am partial to a 'flock' of sheep!

Flockie


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> Caren, such cute babies! You know I am partial to a 'flock' of sheep!
> 
> Flockie


Why thank you. This flock will stay small. My uncle raised sheep, his flock was over eighty sheep.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

whenever i hear flock of sheep - i think of sheep manure - had a friend (when i was married) whose children raised sheep for 4-h - they were in the barn through the winter - quite a stack of manure by the time spring arrived. he let me use his truck to take all the manure i wanted - i usually took it all - he got a clean barn and i had more mulch to work into my red clay soil. it sure helped things grow.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Caren, such cute babies! You know I am partial to a 'flock' of sheep!
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> whenever i hear flock of sheep - i think of sheep manure - had a friend (when i was married) whose children raised sheep for 4-h - they were in the barn through the winter - quite a stack of manure by the time spring arrived. he let me use his truck to take all the manure i wanted - i usually took it all - he got a clean barn and i had more mulch to work into my red clay soil. it sure helped things grow.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Ours go into a pile across the road from the barn. I make them take it out even dining winter months. Keeps the mess and smell down.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

martin keith said:


> I have heard that kudzu was brought here from Japan to feed the cattle, they did not like it and it took over. I read a article that kudzu under prime conditions can grow a couple of feet overnight.
> Wild Blackberries; I think they only produce fruit every other year. It seems like I read that somewhere so don't hold me to it.


There are many varieties of blackberries so that may be true of a particular variety. Most of them yield annually, and the types that were introduced from Europe, Rubus armeniacus and Rubus lacinatus, are probably what most people refer to as 'wild' as they will grow rampantly wherever condtions suit them best. In the west here, there's a native, R. ursinus, that is truly 'wild' and which is dioecious, meaning there are male plants and female plants, so a pollinator is required for the female to produce fruit.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Morning Dave, Morning All

I have never heard of beer for a fondue. Have used white wine.

Sunny day here and cool


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard that kudzu was brought here from Japan to feed the cattle, they did not like it and it took over. I read a article that kudzu under prime conditions can grow a couple of feet overnight.
> ...


In England they're mainly limited to the hedgerows and woodlands, although there is a blackberry heath near me which dates back to Tudor times. I have two 'cultivated ' blackberry bushes in my garden which produce lots of lage juicy berries, perfect for pies; but I go to the woods for the small sharp wild brambles to make jam and jelly.

They spread like mad if you let them, they do this by _layering_. Ath the height of the growing period they will throw out a few long extra-long shoots at a very high rate, this will arch out from the main plant and touch down up to sixfeet away, the thorns snag on the gound and roots will start growing and digging down ino the ground. This highly efficient system means you get them covering vast areas if not kept in check.

Cutting back the long runners throughout the Spring forces the plant to put more energy into fruit production and you get more berries, as well as limiting the plant. You hve to watch carefully in the Spring, those runners can grow a couple of feet overnight, they really are vigorous plants.

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Wednesday! Good day at school, but came home very tired. Not sleeping well. I think the main reason is that my DD is so upset over her job. She has sent in 3 applications. I sure hope she gets something soon.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > martin keith said:
> ...


The blackberry bushes are usual full of wildlife, so just be careful during summer. But blackberry jam is lovely.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > martin keith said:
> ...


Dave, are your blackberry canes really stout--up to an inch or so in width? Or the thinner, laxer runners with leaves that are finely dissected? From your description, it sounds like the Himalayan type--the big monsters.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


The hedgerows are a very important part of the eco-system, it's only the very long runners that you need to prune back to the same length as the main plant. They usually put out three or four and they're easy to spot because the stem is thinner and more flexible than the rest and reaches out from the main body, it's the blackberry version of colonisation.

Once the tip touches the ground and anchors itself, it will put down roots and a new plant will establish itself. This will put out three or four fresh runners of its own the next year. If you don't keep them in ceck they will take overand cover an entire heath.

Dave


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good afternoon all: All this blackberry reminds me of Knots berry farm and fried chicken and blackberry pie. Can't wait for a taste. I haven't been there in years. It also reminds me of freshman year of college and Thomas Hardy's never ending descriptives of the heath. 
Hobo is lively, peppy and doing well. I am going to have to get a camera so I can share with all of you who have encouraged me so much. I feel he belongs to all of us.
Finished my yellow butterfly dishcloth and will be posting it soon. Probably block it and the scarf this weekend.
I"m going to make a couple of more for myself and then I will start a new knitting project. I bought several colors of cotton yarn and a very pretty dk teal that I may make a scarf of,fingerless gloves and hat to match for next winter. It is my hands now that need protection as my circulation doesn't seem too good and I have some neuropathy particularly in right hand. Nothing new happening until the spring dance at the sr ctr. Fri. 
Hope this finds all of you in better circumstance. It's been a long winter for all and so many have been really ill.
Caretakers take care of yourselves too please. Marlark Marge.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Dave, are your blackberry canes really stout--up to an inch or so in width? Or the thinner, laxer runners with leaves that are finely dissected? From your description, it sounds like the Himalayan type--the big monsters.


I have a couple of the thick-stemmed type that produces big sweet fruits that are perfect for pies and setting in jellies. I get pounds and pounds of the small sharp wild brambles from the woods around me, they're perfect for jams and bramble jelly.

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marge, glad you are feeling better and that Hobo is settled in well.
Caren what adorable little ones, we have baby goats next door, had to rescue one one morning(not even 24hr old yet), somehow it got under the fence and separated from momma, she was quite relieved to get breakfast. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

We have wild blackberries down on the creekbed, a pain to get to to pick, but wonderful to eat.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We have wild blackberries down on the creekbed, a pain to get to to pick, but wonderful to eat.


We have raspberry and blackberries in the field. The dog thinks they are for her.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marge, glad you are feeling better and that Hobo is settled in well.
> Caren what adorable little ones, we have baby goats next door, had to rescue one one morning(not even 24hr old yet), somehow it got under the fence and separated from momma, she was quite relieved to get breakfast. lol


We are hoping to have baby goats soon. They are very cute until they grow up.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> Morning Dave, Morning All
> 
> I have never heard of beer for a fondue. Have used white wine.
> 
> Sunny day here and cool


They use beer in some of the Austrian Tirolean and German Bavarian fondues, it's a lot better than some of the local wines!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Good afternoon all: All this blackberry reminds me of Knots berry farm and fried chicken and blackberry pie. Can't wait for a taste. I haven't been there in years. It also reminds me of freshman year of college and Thomas Hardy's never ending descriptives of the heath.
> Hobo is lively, peppy and doing well. I am going to have to get a camera so I can share with all of you who have encouraged me so much. I feel he belongs to all of us.
> Finished my yellow butterfly dishcloth and will be posting it soon. Probably block it and the scarf this weekend.
> I"m going to make a couple of more for myself and then I will start a new knitting project. I bought several colors of cotton yarn and a very pretty dk teal that I may make a scarf of,fingerless gloves and hat to match for next winter. It is my hands now that need protection as my circulation doesn't seem too good and I have some neuropathy particularly in right hand. Nothing new happening until the spring dance at the sr ctr. Fri.
> ...


I love blackbery pie too and blackberry and apple jam is one of my favourites, I make pounds and pounds of it.

Glad to hear you and Hobo are getting along well, looking forward to seeing the photos.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I know a lady that spins. We have to find the time when we both have the same days free. The sheep are the only fiber animals I have. Cows, pigs, chicken and trout make up the rest of the farm. Pretty much everything I raise or grow is edible, even the flowers.


Do you grow nasturtiums? I love them in salads.

Dave[/quote]

Yes I do. The leaves are tasty on sandwiches in place of lettuce, the seeds can be pickled and eaten like capers.

[/quote]

Last September, my DH and I, plus our DD and her husband, vacationed in Maine. One of the B&Bs we stayed in served a vegetarian breakfast, although we didn't know that when we booked it. However, everything was so exotic - all kinds of cold soups, muffins, breads, etc., and every course had some kind of flower on it. The wait staff had been taught to name the flower as they served the food. It was so different than what we were used to and we enjoyed it. But after we left, we realized we had missed bacon, and other meats. :thumbdown:

BTW, I have planted nasturtiums this year, first time in a long time.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Pammie, I'm the 'black sheep' in my family: would you find it hard to get rid of me too?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


By any chance are you referring to snakes, Dave? I had a friend from Maine who used to tell me about picking wild blueberries and running into a snake from time to time. I don't think hers were poisonous!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Last September, my DH and I, plus our DD and her husband, vacationed in Maine. One of the B&Bs we stayed in served a vegetarian breakfast, although we didn't know that when we booked it. However, everything was so exotic - all kinds of cold soups, muffins, breads, etc., and every course had some kind of flower on it. The wait staff had been taught to name the flower as they served the food. It was so different than what we were used to and we enjoyed it. But after we left, we realized we had missed bacon, and other meats. :thumbdown:
> 
> BTW, I have planted nasturtiums this year, first time in a long time.


The flowers are great in Summer salads and look so pretty. It's worth collecting a few of the seeds for next year because they grow really well.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I know a lady that spins. We have to find the time when we both have the same days free. The sheep are the only fiber animals I have. Cows, pigs, chicken and trout make up the rest of the farm. Pretty much everything I raise or grow is edible, even the flowers.
> ...


Edible flowers always add to the look of a dish.
Glad to hear you have planted nasturtiums, they are pretty to look at and you can eat them.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Althea said:


> Pammie, I'm the 'black sheep' in my family: would you find it hard to get rid of me too?


Of course! I could never get rid of a kindred spirit!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Not snakes in England, but lots of small birds nest in the hedges as well as some species of mice as well as lots of insects, they're a very important part of the ecosystem.

Dave


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > pug retirement said:
> ...


 :shock: so another place in this world that doesn't have snakes... at all or just not poisonous ones? wow, i would love that, but no such luck in the south of usa. why, climate or what, i know oregon doesn't have poinsous ones or so i am told.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> :shock: so another place in this world that doesn't have snakes... at all or just not poisonous ones? wow, i would love that, but no such luck in the south of usa. why, climate or what, i know oregon doesn't have poinsous ones or so i am told.


There are a very few adders in England and they are poisonous, but I've never encountered one. Snakes aren't over-keen on the climate of this chilly rock in the North Atlantic!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A glass of good wine, my knitting , reading the tea party what a great ending to the day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> Morning Dave, Morning All
> 
> I have never heard of beer for a fondue. Have used white wine.
> 
> Sunny day here and cool


I like to use apple or grape juice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


NZ has so far, no snakes at all, not even in the zoos. We do have a native highly poisonous spider.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Texas has snakes! Lots of them and many are poisonous. I have found one on my patio and one in my kitchen. I don't like snakes! I felt rather creepy going to bed that night. I was afraid it would crawl up the bed! Never did find that baby! Yes, he was a baby. Pretty small actually, but still a bother to me, and I have a tendency to be brave about such things!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Well aren't we having lovely thoughts amidst our blackberry preserves. How did we go from blackberries to adders and poisonous spiders. I don't like to even think about these as they end up in my dreams when I do. Hobo is sleeping at my feet after giving up on getting a bite of food for every one I took. As I said before he is doing well, has gained a substantial amt of weight and no longer has hollows between his ribs. Soon a trip to the vet I believe is in order to see what we should do about vaccinations as I wouldn't want him to get distemper or parvo. Both are prevalent here in the tropical type climate here. Ivy is the only weed that I cannot exterminate here. It keeps growing back(orinially planted by the birds.) I saw a very simple shaded structure requiring 4 supporting tree size stumps and several cross bars over a stone floor. I would like to have something like this in the back yard and plant morning glories climbing up the struction and shading over. Perhaps some lovely hydrageas posting between with somewhere for me to put furniture and practice tai chi. Marlark Marge. 

Dreams,dreams, dreams!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I have posted this before, but in case anybody missed it first time round, here's something sweet for breakfast to help us forget about snakes and poisonous spiders. It also works as a dessert with a blob of ice cream:

*Marmalade Pain Perdu*
_Serves: 4_

*Ingredients:*
4 eggs
4 tbs marmalade
1/2 pt (10 fl. oz/285ml) milk
pinch salt
8 slices white bread
butter to cook
2 large firm bananas

*Method:*
Lightly beat the eggs in a bowl together with the milk and 1 tablespoon marmalade and salt. Transfer to a shallow dish.

Dip the bread into the egg mixture and fry in a little butter in a frying pan, you can probably do two at a time, depending on the size of pan. Keep toasts warm in the oven whilst you do the rest.

Slice the bananas.

In a small saucepan warm up the remaining marmalade, add the sliced bananas and warm through

Serve the bananas in their marmalade sauce on top of the French toast.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT :shock: so another place in this world that doesn't have snakes... at all or just not poisonous ones? wow said:
> ...


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > :shock: so another place in this world that doesn't have snakes... at all or just not poisonous ones? wow, i would love that, but no such luck in the south of usa. why, climate or what, i know oregon doesn't have poinsous ones or so i am told.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


Those twenty-two miles of water come in handy sometimes!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We too have plenty of poisonous snakes and two poisonous spiders that I am aware of. I believee some of the other spiders can bite and even make us unwell but not seriouselly so. I hate spiders- wouldn't say I like snakes but don't mind them. Can though see why people would hate them. I have no idea which of our snakes are posiouness and which not so I assume any snake I see is and keep away from them. And none of our snakes will attack unprovoked. Though that may be totally unintentionally if we don't knoiw it is there- the snakes can't read our minds when we accidently disturb them.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This rattler came face to face with my cocker spaniel Pontuf last spring. Good thing he listened to me and did not go any closer. To close for comfort. He was laying on our stone patio.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

As for spiders, this is our tarantula that lives in our entry. He/she eats all the bugs and hopefully some scorpions. He/she leaves for months but always comes back. Looks nasty but really kind of amazing


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome picture, Pontuf!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just looked at my posting and decided that anyone reading this weeks Tea Party might want to keep away from Australia. Beautiful flowers and blackberries as noxious weeds we want to get rid of, and poisonous snakes and spiders. And was it here or another topic when I remarked that rabbits are also pests- and keeping them is totally banned in at least one state. 
But Australia is a great country and worth visiting- snakes and spiders are not everywhere and all the various plants and animal life that are pests do not impact on day to day life (unless you are a farmer maybe! and then if the blackberries or Salvation Jane don't overtake your paddocks the rabbits will eat all the crops. Or 'droughts and flooding rains' as one Australian poem puts it).


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I have posted this before, but in case anybody missed it first time round, here's something sweet for breakfast to help us forget about snakes and poisonous spiders. It also works as a dessert with a blob of ice cream:
> 
> *Marmalade Pain Perdu*
> _Serves: 4_
> ...


Speaking of marmalade, if any of you computer savvy shoppers know where one can find fresh seville oranges in the US, I would be undyingly grateful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

No matter how helpful the tarantula might be I would have to get my DH to move it for me. Don't kniw what I would do with spiders if he wasn't around. I hate them in the house, but couldn't catch it to put it outside.
and while I don't mind snakes I sure wouldn't want him hanging around!
What are you told to do with them? We used to be told to kill them, now we are told not to that more people are bitten trying to kill a snake than by leaving them alone.
Don't think your distraction worked Dave! Maybe you need to provide the history of the marmalade dish or somesuch thing.lol


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> No matter how helpful the tarantula might be I would have to get my DH to move it for me. Don't kniw what I would do with spiders if he wasn't around. I hate them in the house, but couldn't catch it to put it outside.
> and while I don't mind snakes I sure wouldn't want him hanging around!
> What are you told to do with them? We used to be told to kill them, now we are told not to that more people are bitten trying to kill a snake than by leaving them alone.
> Don't think your distraction worked Dave! Maybe you need to provide the history of the marmalade dish or somesuch thing.lol


Or maybe a good fried snake receipt. I hear they taste just like chicken.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

That makes me think to be more careful next time I pick blackberries. There are blackberry bushes in the park across the street. I never thought about all the critters that could be hiding in there. It could be all of the above.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > No matter how helpful the tarantula might be I would have to get my DH to move it for me. Don't kniw what I would do with spiders if he wasn't around. I hate them in the house, but couldn't catch it to put it outside.
> ...


That sounds a good idea- but maybe someone else will need to it as there are so few snakes in England.
Once I was reading a book about Bible translation in PNG. They gave the example of where Jesus asks what father would give his son a snake when he asked for a fish. Well the villagers were very puzzled. Their fish were very bony and not much flesh on them while snakes were a delicacy. So to them giving a snake instead of a fish was better! Shows how things can vary between cultures and countries. Have never tried snake so no idea how it tastes, but as I don't generally like fish I might prefer the snake- at least if it was given to me as meat.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Speaking of marmalade, if any of you computer savvy shoppers know where one can find fresh seville oranges in the US, I would be undyingly grateful.


I had a marmalade from wild Florida oranges when I was working on a project there, it's the same variety and the marmalade was delicious. Maybe one of our friends in Florida knows the variety and whether it is available outside of Florida.

Dave


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Good afternoon all: All this blackberry reminds me of Knots berry farm and fried chicken and blackberry pie. Can't wait for a taste. I haven't been there in years. It also reminds me of freshman year of college and Thomas Hardy's never ending descriptives of the heath.
> Hobo is lively, peppy and doing well. I am going to have to get a camera so I can share with all of you who have encouraged me so much. I feel he belongs to all of us.
> Finished my yellow butterfly dishcloth and will be posting it soon. Probably block it and the scarf this weekend.
> I"m going to make a couple of more for myself and then I will start a new knitting project. I bought several colors of cotton yarn and a very pretty dk teal that I may make a scarf of,fingerless gloves and hat to match for next winter. It is my hands now that need protection as my circulation doesn't seem too good and I have some neuropathy particularly in right hand. Nothing new happening until the spring dance at the sr ctr. Fri.
> ...


Ooh, I will be watching for the butterfly dishcloth, Meadowlark Marge!!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Dandelion, highlight what you want to save and right click your mouse and click copy. Then go to "my pages" at the top of the screen, put a title in the space where it says " create" then right click again and paste in the space for writing. Don't forget to save. But you probably figured it out already.


Thanks, I have been wondering about that! You helped me tonight!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> As for spiders, this is our tarantula that lives in our entry. He/she eats all the bugs and hopefully some scorpions. He/she leaves for months but always comes back. Looks nasty but really kind of amazing


Wow.. Gulp, wow!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of marmalade, if any of you computer savvy shoppers know where one can find fresh seville oranges in the US, I would be undyingly grateful.
> ...


Thanks Dave. If anyone might know, this would be a bitter orange, suitable only for cooking. I love to pick fruit, but this would be kind of a long road trip!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


I don't know if they ship them elsewhere or whether they're only used locally. I have noticed most jams and marmalades in America are a little sweeter than English varieties, I think there may possibly be more sugar in them, the Florida marmalade was a real surprise!

I don't know if they're available in America, but Hartley's _Ma Made_ cans of prepared seville oranges make six pounds of marmalade.

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I have maintained for years that ALL snake bites are deadly: If the venom doesn't kill, then the heart attack will.



darowil said:


> We too have plenty of poisonous snakes and two poisonous spiders that I am aware of. I believee some of the other spiders can bite and even make us unwell but not seriouselly so. I hate spiders- wouldn't say I like snakes but don't mind them. Can though see why people would hate them. I have no idea which of our snakes are posiouness and which not so I assume any snake I see is and keep away from them. And none of our snakes will attack unprovoked. Though that may be totally unintentionally if we don't knoiw it is there- the snakes can't read our minds when we accidently disturb them.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I have maintained for years that ALL snake bites are deadly: If the venom doesn't kill, then the heart attack will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The skint student's favourite way to get drunk is also called a _Snake Bite_ and is just as deadly. Mix half a pint of lager with half a pint of cider and add a shot of Ribena blackcurrant cordial, hangover guaranteed!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I have maintained for years that ALL snake bites are deadly: If the venom doesn't kill, then the heart attack will.


Or spiders- for me that would be worse!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I can see where that drink is well-named! I had a punch (PUNCH!!) drink served to me recently called Fish House Punch. It can knock you flatter than a pancake:

1 cup Light Brown Sugar, packed
4 cups Water
9 Lemons, juiced
1 Fifth (750 ml) Dark Rum
1/2 Fifth (375 ml) Cognac
4 Tblspns Peach Brandy
2 cups (16 fl oz.) Pineapple Juice

Combine sugar and water in a sauce pan and boil 5 minutes. Pour freshly squeezed lemon juice into the hot syrup. Add lemon rinds and refrigerate overnight. Just before serving, remove rinds, add liquors and juice. Pack a punchbowl with crushed ice Pour punch over ice and serve. To keep punch from diluting, you can use pineapple juice to make your ice cubes.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > I have maintained for years that ALL snake bites are deadly: If the venom doesn't kill, then the heart attack will.
> ...


Must remember that one Dave. Love the marmalade .


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I have posted this before, but in case anybody missed it first time round, here's something sweet for breakfast to help us forget about snakes and poisonous spiders. It also works as a dessert with a blob of ice cream:
> 
> *Marmalade Pain Perdu*
> _Serves: 4_
> ...


Sounds like a ttasty breakfast. Thank you. I know a few boys that will like this as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I can see where that drink is well-named! I had a punch (PUNCH!!) drink served to me recently called Fish House Punch. It can knock you flatter than a pancake.
> 
> The skint student's favourite way to get drunk is also called a Snake Bite and is just as deadly. Mix half a pint of lager with half a pint of cider and add a shot of Ribena blackcurrant cordial, hangover guaranteed!
> 
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> [Don't think your distraction worked Dave! Maybe you need to provide the history of the marmalade dish or somesuch thing.lol


Or maybe a good fried snake receipt. I hear they taste just like chicken.[/quote]

Our daughter came home from Girl Scout camp when she was about 10 years old all excited about the fact that one of the counselors had killed a snake and cooked it. Everybody had a taste and she said it was delicious! :thumbdown:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> The skint student's favourite way to get drunk is also called a _Snake Bite_ and is just as deadly. Mix half a pint of lager with half a pint of cider and add a shot of Ribena blackcurrant cordial, hangover guaranteed!
> 
> Dave


Dave, you're always adding new words to my vocabulary. What is a "skint" student?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > The skint student's favourite way to get drunk is also called a _Snake Bite_ and is just as deadly. Mix half a pint of lager with half a pint of cider and add a shot of Ribena blackcurrant cordial, hangover guaranteed!
> ...


It's English slang for 'out of money', particularly cash. It's a contraction of 'skinned', this dates back to the nineteenth century when people would pawn their good clothes as security for a loan. So you'd run out of cash, pawned your clothes, run out of cash again so now you were down to your skin, or _skint_!

It started as a London term and the Cockney rhyming slang for it is, 'boracic lint', usually shortened to 'boracic'.

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

We say skint here too, but a good many things came to the Carolinas from the UK many years ago, including language.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I have posted this before, but in case anybody missed it first time round, here's something sweet for breakfast to help us forget about snakes and poisonous spiders. It also works as a dessert with a blob of ice cream:
> ...


Empty plates and smiles guaranteed, the sharpness of the marmalade provides a good balance.

Tell your son-in-law to use the roughest and strongest cider he can find with the _Snakey-B_, then you can have fun hoovering the carpet outside his bedroom door the next morning!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


He will most likely get the cider form his uncle, he makes a pretty mean cider.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thought winter was long gone for our area, but temp this morning on the porch was 31degrees F!! Soooo glad I haven't planted the tomatoes and other tender crops as yet!! Just hope it warms up again soon, got spoiled to the warm weather too early I guess. :-D 
Dave what type of marmalade would you suggest to use in the receipt you posted? I have some orange marmalade on hand, seems someone stole away with the grapefruit that I had made :lol:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Thought winter was long gone for our area, but temp this morning on the porch was 31degrees F!! Soooo glad I haven't planted the tomatoes and other tender crops as yet!! Just hope it warms up again soon, got spoiled to the warm weather too early I guess. :-D
> Dave what type of marmalade would you suggest to use in the receipt you posted? I have some orange marmalade on hand, seems someone stole away with the grapefruit that I had made :lol:


Orange marmalade usually, although lemon works well too. I hope you enjoy it.

Dave


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you Dave, I've been wanting to make the Lemon, hmmm maybe this weekend!! :lol: My son is moving back to SC, I think he is raiding my pantry to see what he can box up without me knowing, no biggie, I'll be doing the same for him before he leaves, we may disagree on the last jar of my bread and butter pickles though ;-) But will offer 2 jars of candied jalapenos, he might be satisfied with those!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

As promised, I've just posted my egg cosy and napkin ring for St. George's Day 2012, this set features a red rose, you can find them at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73964-1.html#1352970

I hope you like them.
Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought Sam might like to see what has kept me busy, the last couple of days. Thank you for the patterns!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Thought Sam might like to see what has kept me busy, the last couple of days. Thank you for the patterns!


They're lovely, really pretty desgn and nice colour for the bathroom.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Thought Sam might like to see what has kept me busy, the last couple of days. Thank you for the patterns!
> ...


thats what I thought! They match our nautical themed shower curtain! 
I like your St George rose, BTW.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Myfawny, those are great, I like the idea of the round ones for dishes, I love the feather and fan one as a face cloth. I now have 2 more things on the evergrowing todo list.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


But probably not the alcohol content that English has?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Myfawny, those are great, I like the idea of the round ones for dishes, I love the feather and fan one as a face cloth. I now have 2 more things on the evergrowing todo list.


thanks, Poledra! The circular design knits up really quickly, and as Sam suggested to me, is fun to make. I have plans of making a few for the cousin I stayed with when in Scotland last year- for her it will be a green!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Thought Sam might like to see what has kept me busy, the last couple of days. Thank you for the patterns!


So pretty! Love the color and the patterns!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

How much alcohol does English cider have? It seems that if you look in the right places, you can find almost anything available here - for a price. What are a couple of names I can look for?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Needleme said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Thought Sam might like to see what has kept me busy, the last couple of days. Thank you for the patterns!
> ...


Thank you. I will have to look up San Leandro! Bread prooving for the mornings meal, back to bed for a few hours!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > I have maintained for years that ALL snake bites are deadly: If the venom doesn't kill, then the heart attack will.
> ...


Love the cider shandy, hate the Ribena!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

today, i am resting and treating myself to a pedicure and then to visit sis in hosp. i have worked in yd. all wk for most of the days, and today, my hands are rebelling and stiff. but i have gotten so much done this wk, and our weather has been perfect, yesterday, i don't think our temp. high was even in the 70's. i have been fixing myself a big bfast and working through lunch, so i stay motivated. i have transplanted so much stuff and given away many many plants that are soooo numerous. still have much to get done, thought we would have rain last nite. i have moved all the blocks around this bed and am removing the dirt to fill in the holes in the blocks to plant sedum in. i decided as i can't take care of all the beds i have and it seemed this weed, Vetch has gotten a hold on that bed, so i am taking it all out and taking dirt (after i sift through and remove any roots) to add around in the blocks i moved. i will enjoy it all when i have it done. i love yard work and would rather be digging in the yard than anything in the house, i like when i am showered and watching tv and chilling out and knitting. so thats how my wk has been going. i have enjoyed the t party. man, my joints are noticed today, another reason to rest and pamper myself.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Thought Sam might like to see what has kept me busy, the last couple of days. Thank you for the patterns!


Very well done, I love the color.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

wannabear said:


> How much alcohol does English cider have? It seems that if you look in the right places, you can find almost anything available here - for a price. What are a couple of names I can look for?


Usually 5- 7%. I've been looking--here in Oregon it's starting to become available for the craft beer crowd--I saw some the other day for $8.97 a litre! Also tried some bottled by "American Hard Cider Co." from Vermont that I found at Trader Joe's--reasonable price, and okay to drink--a bit bland and watery but not horrible.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't know if they ship them elsewhere or whether they're only used locally. I have noticed most jams and marmalades in America are a little sweeter than English varieties, I think there may possibly be more sugar in them, the Florida marmalade was a real surprise!

I don't know if they're available in America, but Hartley's _Ma Made_ cans of prepared seville oranges make six pounds of marmalade.

Dave[/quote]

American marmalade is made from eating varieties of orange unless stated on the jar made from Seville oranges.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > How much alcohol does English cider have? It seems that if you look in the right places, you can find almost anything available here - for a price. What are a couple of names I can look for?
> ...


Bulmer's No.7 is exported in bottles, it's a very good dry cider and deadly! Very close to the cider from the Kent presses.

I really don't recommend too many Snake Bites, it tastes OK; but cider and beer is an evil combination, guaranteed to cause a storming hang-over!

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Bulmer's No.7 is exported in bottles, it's a very good dry cider and deadly! Very close to the cider from the Kent presses.
> 
> I really don't recommend too many Snake Bites, it tastes OK; but cider and beer is an evil combination, guaranteed to cause a storming hang-over!
> 
> Dave


Oh, my days of risky mixing are over. My head doesn't mind but my stomach complains enough for both.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Bulmer's No.7 is exported in bottles, it's a very good dry cider and deadly! Very close to the cider from the Kent presses.
> ...


It's the high sugar content that messes with you--throw in the Ribena which is blackcurrant and extremely sweet and you're on the path to ruin!

Okay, Dave, any anecdotes concerning the origins of 'boracic lint'?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > How much alcohol does English cider have? It seems that if you look in the right places, you can find almost anything available here - for a price. What are a couple of names I can look for?
> ...


Recently I saw that English cider has more alcohol than beer. But since I'm a non-drinker I don't know how much beer has.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanway - what a beautiful job - the color really shows up the pattern well - still think the feather and fan would make a great afghan.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Thought Sam might like to see what has kept me busy, the last couple of days. Thank you for the patterns!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> As promised, I've just posted my egg cosy and napkin ring for St. George's Day 2012, this set features a red rose, you can find them at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73964-1.html#1352970
> 
> ...


Thank you Dave, those are beautiful, roses are my favorite flowers. I'll be sure to make these soon. Some things just can't wait for all the WIP to be finished.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> myfanway - what a beautiful job - the color really shows up the pattern well - still think the feather and fan would make a great afghan.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


thank you Sam! I am thinking of following up the idea of the afghan, but I have to save my pennies up for a wee while!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have a pattern for a half circle bathmat that uses strips made from a king sized sheet - the round dishcloth would be a good pattern to use also. just do half of it.

suppose you could use several yarns together instead of sheeting - forget what size needle it calls for but it was a large size - found it - uses #19 needles. here is a tutorial on rag knitting - www.cocoknits.com/info/tutorials/ragknit.html

i think it would be a blast to make.

sam

think that is where the pattern came from also - it is called "rag doily rug".



myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Myfawny, those are great, I like the idea of the round ones for dishes, I love the feather and fan one as a face cloth. I now have 2 more things on the evergrowing todo list.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Thought Sam might like to see what has kept me busy, the last couple of days. Thank you for the patterns!
> ...


It is Sugar and Cream, faded denim, if anyone wonders.
am starting to run out of ideas- I have one more beanie in the pipeline, two pairs of socks, to save up for. Then there is a scarf I have promised to make for my knitting buddy. I always have a number of WIP's. Probably will have to get onto my needle cases- I hope to buy some fat quarters to help distinguish which is which.
How are the lambs?
I have a loaf of peasant bread cooling for breakfast, will probably scramble an egg. Dogs playing around under my feet- are they reminding me I usually feed them about this time of morning?
Have a happy day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - great cozy and napkin ring - the rose is great - just don't know how you can transpose an idea into suck great knitting projects.  i do admire and envy your skill. 

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> myfanway - what a beautiful job - the color really shows up the pattern well - still think the feather and fan would make a great afghan.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


They do make great afghans but are usually called ripple afghans. I have a friend who loves to knit them. Then she will change from knitting, and crochet them!
Here is one pattern that is quite pretty.
http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=4511&cps=21191


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have a pattern for a half circle bathmat that uses strips made from a king sized sheet - the round dishcloth would be a good pattern to use also. just do half of it.
> 
> suppose you could use several yarns together instead of sheeting - forget what size needle it calls for but it was a large size - found it - uses #19 needles. here is a tutorial on rag knitting - www.cocoknits.com/info/tutorials/ragknit.html
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> myfanway - what a beautiful job - the color really shows up the pattern well - still think the feather and fan would make a great afghan.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I did three afghan with f&f, each in stripes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> today, i am resting and treating myself to a pedicure and then to visit sis in hosp. i have worked in yd. all wk for most of the days, and today, my hands are rebelling and stiff. but i have gotten so much done this wk, and our weather has been perfect, yesterday, i don't think our temp. high was even in the 70's. i have been fixing myself a big bfast and working through lunch, so i stay motivated. i have transplanted so much stuff and given away many many plants that are soooo numerous. still have much to get done, thought we would have rain last nite. i have moved all the blocks around this bed and am removing the dirt to fill in the holes in the blocks to plant sedum in. i decided as i can't take care of all the beds i have and it seemed this weed, Vetch has gotten a hold on that bed, so i am taking it all out and taking dirt (after i sift through and remove any roots) to add around in the blocks i moved. i will enjoy it all when i have it done. i love yard work and would rather be digging in the yard than anything in the house, i like when i am showered and watching tv and chilling out and knitting. so thats how my wk has been going. i have enjoyed the t party. man, my joints are noticed today, another reason to rest and pamper myself.


I need to borrow some of your enthusiasm for my garden! I opened up my old compost heap at the weekend, it is a lovely rich dark colour. I keep telling myself I am waiting for the weather to cool. But we have had some lovely autumn weather.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanway - what a beautiful job - the color really shows up the pattern well - still think the feather and fan would make a great afghan.
> ...


Pretty -- I guess if you use several colors, you would have a lot of weaving in to do with the ends -- that's what puts me off from afghans with colors. I don't like lots of finishing!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Thought Sam might like to see what has kept me busy, the last couple of days. Thank you for the patterns!


Lovely doilies, Sam could you please post the pattern again, or a link, I keep getting holes at the end of my rows. I must be doing something wrong, wrapping?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Not to change the topic but here is a visitor in my yard. Beautiful cool spring day in Arizona. It's not all scorpions and snakes.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Not to change the topic but here is a visitor in my yard. Beautiful cool spring day in Arizona. It's not all scorpions and snakes.


Oh, so cute!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Not to change the topic but here is a visitor in my yard. Beautiful cool spring day in Arizona. It's not all scorpions and snakes.


I know they can be destructive to plants and vegetables, but they are so much cuter than snakes and scorpions. I would rather think about rabbits than any kind of reptile or insect.

And to change the subject, I just killed a centipede. Dead insects are actually the only kind I do like..... unless I'm the one that has to kill them. lol


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OHHH centipedes are the worst! Their bite can really hurt. We have those too but I rarely see them. You're right, dead insects are the best except for ladybugs and my outdoor tarantula.



flockie said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Not to change the topic but here is a visitor in my yard. Beautiful cool spring day in Arizona. It's not all scorpions and snakes.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm posting one more picture and I'll stop. But this is my all time favorite backyard picture. It was taken last year. The male is doing yoga. Such characters! We remember this pair since they were teenagers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf - are they wolves?

sam

how lucky are you to have this kind of wildlife around you.



Pontuf said:


> I'm posting one more picture and I'll stop. But this is my all time favorite backyard picture. It was taken last year. The male is doing yoga. Such characters! We remember this pair since they were teenagers.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Not to change the topic but here is a visitor in my yard. Beautiful cool spring day in Arizona. It's not all scorpions and snakes.


That's a rabbit??!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

They are coyotes.


thewren said:


> pontuf - are they wolves?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Coyotes


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

It's a jackrabbit or hare. We have counted 17 in our yard at one time.


gingerwitch said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Not to change the topic but here is a visitor in my yard. Beautiful cool spring day in Arizona. It's not all scorpions and snakes.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I wonder how it would taste with blood oranges?



FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of marmalade, if any of you computer savvy shoppers know where one can find fresh seville oranges in the US, I would be undyingly grateful.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I wonder how it would taste with blood oranges?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It turns out rather sweet when you use blood oranges. I made some a few months ago.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm going to try it. Only have blood oranges for a few more months.



NanaCaren said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how it would taste with blood oranges?
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


The alcohol content of English ale varies from very lightweight 'session beers' and 'breakfast ales' which have avalue of 3.2 to 3.8%, standard English ales are around 4-4.5% and speciality ales 5.5-6%, although there some seriously strong beers with values of over 10%, a couple are 15%, you don't need to drink too many of them!

I'm not sure how that compares to lager and Continental beers, I only drink them as a _light & lager_ which is half a opint of lager in a pint glass with a bottle of either light or pale ale. It's very much a London combination and dates back to when chilled lagers first started being served on tap in English pubs in the late 1950s and early 1960s. They were nice and cool, but very gassy. The coolness appealed to Fleet Street newspaper workers 'The Print' when they finished a hot shift at 5 or 6 in the morning, but the gas was a problem; the solution was simple, knock them back a bit with a bottle of light ale.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I wonder how it would taste with blood oranges?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're far too sweet for marmalade on their own, but work quite well in _3-Fruit_. This very reliable basic receipt makes about 5 pounds, you can multiply it up to make larger quantities, I use it all year round and blood oranges give it a nice colour.

*Three Fruit Marmalade

Ingredients:*
1 large dessert orange
1 large white grapefruit
1 large lemon
3 imp. pints (3.6 US pints - 1.7 litres) water
3 lbs (1.36 kg) sugar
knob butter

*Method:*
Halve the fruit and squeeze out the juice, place this in a large stainless steel pan, together with the water. Rip out the flesh, tie it securely in a small piece of muslin and add to the pan, it helps if you blitz it in a food processer to chop it up, but it isn't really necessary. Finely slice the peel and add this to the pan. Cover and leave to stand overnight.

The next day, bring the pan to the boil, reduce the heat and gently simmer, covered, for 30 minutes. Extract the bag of pith and squeeze out all the sticky juice, this contains the pectin needed to make the marmalade set.

Add the sugar and when it has completely dissolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil, stirring continuously. Boil hard until setting point is reached, usually 10-15 minutes but it varies depending on the pectin content of the fruit.

Stir in a small knob of butter to disperse any froth and allow to cool slightly before pouring into warm sterilised jars and sealing.

A nice tangy combination.
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > As promised, I've just posted my egg cosy and napkin ring for St. George's Day 2012, this set features a red rose, you can find them at:
> ...


Thank you, I'm glad you like them. The napkin rings knit up in under an hour and I think they'll be coming out quite a lot for afternoon tea on the lawn in Summer, always assuming we get one!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


It just rhymed with 'skint', so it became the slang term. Usually pronounced 'brassic', it means 'out of cash' more than 'bankrupt'; one might reply to being asked out for a pint or two, "Not tonight, I'm a bit brassic", indicating it's only a temporary state of affairs and you'll be up for a pint in a few days.

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I'm going to try it. Only have blood oranges for a few more months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a good idea to use what you have and experiment with flavors. You could add some lemon juice and use the pith and seeds in a bags to tarten (is that a word??) it up a little.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - great cozy and napkin ring - the rose is great - just don't know how you can transpose an idea into suck great knitting projects. i do admire and envy your skill.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam, I'm glad you like the way they've turned out. I haven' a clue where I get my ideas, I just thought a rose motif would look nice so I looked at a few illustrations and based it on a stencil template, then fitted it into one of my standard formats.

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


It's not one of the cockney rhymes I'd heard before so piqued my curiosity. I'd be willing to bet there's some history there though, and it might well date back to industrial revolution days. Anyway, I'm going to gnaw on this particular bone, do some research and see what I can unearth--there I go mixing up my metaphors again!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Thought Sam might like to see what has kept me busy, the last couple of days. Thank you for the patterns!


Where are the patterns posted? I have a round, but it looks more like petals. This one is more rounded. I like the Feather and Fan also. Love the colors. My room and bath revolve around lighthouses/nautical theme as well.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, I love the roses! I can see this for many occasions!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Back from the sr ctr. and did quite alot on another butterfly dishcloth today. Usually cannot accomplish much on intricate patterns because too many interruptions and too much noise for me to keep my place in the pattern. I lost my copy of Love to knit which Jennylynn sent me and there was some patterns in it I wanted to try. Can't imagine where its gone. It's always the one you want that gets away and that magazine I have not seen around here so I can't just go out and get it. It was going to be a knit-a-long soon that I was particularly interested in. Similar to feather and fan. In a peacock or teal color. Looks like waves of the ocean. If you have a copy-can you pm me the pattern or send me the post information so I can order it. Hobo still doing well. One of the volunteers made him a dog bed. It is three times bigger than he is, but once I put his fleece blanket in he loved it. Signing off for now. Check back later. Marlark Marge.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Just to bore you all to death--boracic lint was a surgical dressing dating back to at least the 19th century. The dressing (lint)was soaked in a preparation of boracic acid and glycerine, allowed to dry, and then applied to wounds.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Not to change the topic but here is a visitor in my yard. Beautiful cool spring day in Arizona. It's not all scorpions and snakes.
> ...


I wondered the same thing- nothing like the cute pet my daughter has (mind you our wild rabbits are not as cute as the pets either)! But I have seen that it is not a rabbit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> It's a jackrabbit or hare. We have counted 17 in our yard at one time.
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> ...


With those numbers do they eat everything you have planted?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> It's not one of the cockney rhymes I'd heard before so piqued my curiosity. I'd be willing to bet there's some history there though, and it might well date back to industrial revolution days. Anyway, I'm going to gnaw on this particular bone, do some research and see what I can unearth--there I go mixing up my metaphors again!


You just to need to unearth the bone before you gnaw on it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


Boracic lint was a cheap medical dressing in the nineteenth century. It came to be a popular slang term because it rhymed, there's very rarely any logical connection between the subject and the rhyme word used.

The habit of pawning clothes is illustrated by the rhyme:

_Up and down the City Road,
In and out The Eagle,
That's the way the money goes,
Pop goes the weasel!_

_The Eagle_ is a famous pub in the working-class East End of London; to 'pop' something is to pawn it and; 'weasel' comes from _weasel and stoat_, which rhymes with 'coat'.

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > It's not one of the cockney rhymes I'd heard before so piqued my curiosity. I'd be willing to bet there's some history there though, and it might well date back to industrial revolution days. Anyway, I'm going to gnaw on this particular bone, do some research and see what I can unearth--there I go mixing up my metaphors again!
> ...


My granny used to say "you eat a peck of dirt before you die". As an avid gardener i'd be willing to bet I've eaten bushels!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Thought Sam might like to see what has kept me busy, the last couple of days. Thank you for the patterns!
> ...


Sam was kind enough to give me them in a PM sometime ago, I have tried to copy them but failed, I guess I could try scanning, but that last attempt failed too.

Feather And Fan Baby Bib Knitting Pattern
Designed by Linda Ball

CO 42 sts and knit in the following Feather and Fan pattern:
Row 1 (RS): Knit

Row 2: Purl

Row 3: (border) K3, (k2tog) 3 times, (yo, k1) 6 times, (k2tog) 6 times,(yO, k1) 6 times, (k2tog) 3 times, (border) k3.

Row 4: Knit

here is another one in case you get tired of feather and fan - if you look at the website at the end of the directions on page two i think you should see a picture of it. this is one of my favorite patterns - works well with varigated as well as solid colors. it you have never knit short rows you are in for a treat. they are not hard - actually i think they are a lot of fun.

sam

Picot Swirl Cloth

Size: 9 inches
Materials:
Worsted weight cotton yarn
Size 7 knitting needles
Darning needle

Notes: Slip stitches: as if to knit. Picot edging: Add one stitch then bind it off using the knitting-on method at the beginning of Rows 2, 6, 10, etc. to form the picot edging. The instructions at CO 20 stitches leaving 12 inches of yarn for drawing in the center of the cloth.

Row 1: Knit across
Row 2: Cast on 1 stitch, bind off 1 stitch, knit 18 stitches (1 st remains on needle), turn.
Row 3: Slip 1 st, knit to the end of the row.
Row 4: Slip 1 st, knit 17 sts, (2 sts remain on needle), turn.
Row 5: Slip 1 st, knit to the end of the row.
Row 6: Cast on 1 stitch, bind off 1 stitch, knit 16 sts (3 sts remain on needle), turn.
Row 7: Slip 1 st, knit to the end of the row.
Row 8: Slip 1 st, knit 15 sts (4 sts remain on needle), turn.
Row 9: Slip 1st, knit to the end of the row.
Row 10: Cast on 1 stitch, bind off 1 stitch, knit 14 sts (5 sts remain on needle), turn.
Row 11: Slip 1 st, knit to the end of the row.
Row 12: Slip 1 st, knit 13 sts (6 sts remain on left needle), turn.
Row 13: Slip 1 st, knit to the end of the row.
Row 14: Cast on 1 stitch, bind off 1 stitch, knit 12 sts (7 sts remain on needle), turn.
Row 15: Slip 1st, knit to the end of the row.
Row 16: Sl 1 st, knit 11 sts (8 sts remain on needle), turn.
Row 17: Slip 1 st, knit to the end of the row.
Row 18: Cast on 1 stitch, bind off 1 stitch, knit 10 sts (9 sts remain on needle), turn.
Row 19: Slip 1 st, knit to the end of the row.
Row 20: Sl 1 st, knit 9 sts, (10 sts remain on needle), turn.
Row 21: Slip 1 st, knit to the end of the row.
Row 22: Cast on 1 stitch, bind off 1 stitch, knit 8 sts (11 stitches remain on needle), turn.
Row 23: Slip 1 st, knit to the end of the row.
Row 24: Sl 1 st, knit 7 sts, (12 sts remain on needle), turn.
Row 25: Slip 1 st, knit to the end of the row.
Row 26: Cast on 1 stitch, bind off 1 stitch, knit 6 sts (13 stitches remain on needle), turn.
Row 27: Slip 1 st, knit to the end of the row.
Row 28: Sl 1 st, knit 5 sts, (14 stitches remain on needle), turn.
Row 29: Slip 1 st, knit to the end of the row.
Row 30: Cast on 1 stitch, bind off 1 stitch, knit 4 sts (15 stitches remain on needle), turn.
Row 31: Slip 1 st, knit to the end of the row.
Row 32: Knit to the end of the row.
Repeat rows 1-32 five more times for a total of six slightly swirled wedges.

Bind off loosely (use larger knitting needle if necessary.)
Leave enough yarn to sew seam using the darning needle.
Draw in center using darning needle & beginning cast on yarn.
Weave in ends.
Copyright © 2007 Toni in the Foothills of the Great Smoky Mountains, All Rights Reserved

Wow! I think it has worked this time.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Boracic lint was a cheap medical dressing in the nineteenth century. It came to be a popular slang term because it rhymed, there's very rarely any logical connection between the subject and the rhyme word used.
> 
> The habit of pawning clothes is illustrated by the rhyme:
> 
> ...


Thank you for that bit of fun, Dave. That's completely different from how we learned _Pop Goes the Weasel_ hereabouts. To us, it was just a nonsense rhyme, void of any meaning.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

The habit of pawning clothes is illustrated by the rhyme:

_Up and down the City Road,
In and out The Eagle,
That's the way the money goes,
Pop goes the weasel!_

_The Eagle_ is a famous pub in the working-class East End of London; to 'pop' something is to pawn it and; 'weasel' comes from _weasel and stoat_, which rhymes with 'coat'.

Dave[/quote]

Okay Dave, now explain away "Bristols"!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, I love the roses! I can see this for many occasions!


Thank you, it's a simple and compact motif, it would make a nice border or edging.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > The habit of pawning clothes is illustrated by the rhyme:
> ...


Not on a family-friendly website!

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Dave Have you ever heard of a Cara Cara orange? They are really sweet & juciy
Lisa


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


I was curious so I checked. Boracic acid is the same as boric acid.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Boracic lint was a cheap medical dressing in the nineteenth century. It came to be a popular slang term because it rhymed, there's very rarely any logical connection between the subject and the rhyme word used.
> ...


The Temperance Movement did a lot of cleaning up of popular culture in an early experiment in behavour modification through de-normalisation of behaviour they wished to stop. I'm not over-fond of these attempts at mind-control and brain-washing myself, but they are appealing expediencies for some extremist groups.

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


And at that time, probably the only way to target the masses; so much simpler these days!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Dave Have you ever heard of a Cara Cara orange? They are really sweet & juciy
> Lisa


We get _Spanish Navel_ oranges over here, they're the European equivalent. Very sweet and a low acid content, useless for marmalade unless you put one in the 3-Fruit version with the grapefruit and lemon to balance it out.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > KatyNora said:
> ...


Now we call it _political correctness_ and edit language, censor film and use concept placement and association of attributes. It works on the same principle, most of the methods date back to the classical era, not much changes.

Dave


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes they do. You have to be very selective what you plant but then they do eat everything. They do keep the grass mowed when the grass grows



darowil said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > It's a jackrabbit or hare. We have counted 17 in our yard at one time.
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

No, I hadn't even looked at it, so I appreciate the instruction. 
I've been doing my taxes and I just finished and addressed the envelopes. Not quite sure enough to do on line yet. 

I will certainly utilize the My Pages now, Thanks again. dandy/sue



redriet60 said:


> Dandelion, highlight what you want to save and right click your mouse and click copy. Then go to "my pages" at the top of the screen, put a title in the space where it says " create" then right click again and paste in the space for writing. Don't forget to save. But you probably figured it out already.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

....."what big ears you have!"....."better to hear you with".


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I've got 3 pages to read to get caught up, I love the Jackrabbit, the Coyotes are too funny. 
Heading for a road trip tonight, driving up to Wyoming so I will try to catch the Tea Party tomorrow night sometime, but, I'll get caught up eventually. 
Hope everyone has a great end of week and weekend, that all are well or on the road to recovery and all family/friends are doing well. 
Love you all, hugs.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Since you're so close, Katy, do you deliver? dandysue



kac47874 said:


> OOOOOoooooo Cheese Fondue.... I'm ready. Thinking of other things to dip... broccoli (lightly steamed), carrots, what doesn't go with cheese?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Kathy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Today was a jackpot day for me, I received an electric coffee grinder, not sure who it is from, got new gloves from my therapist, already helping so much! Then a friend brought over a wonderful hammock, complete with stand even set it up!! The weather hasn't decided if it wants to be winter or spring, was a brisk 31 degrees when I woke up this morning, last week the lows were in the 50's! So glad I haven't put the tomatoes and other sensitive plants in the garden yet.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Got the wine, and the tea party - no knitting, though. I'm just glad to relax and read all of the news I've been missing. 
I have to get caught up tonight, because I'm babysitting tomorrow. Looking forward to it. I haven't seen her since Easter and I'm having withdrawal symptoms. 



NanaCaren said:


> A glass of good wine, my knitting , reading the tea party what a great ending to the day.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Is that some sort of mating ritual???? The big show-off  sue



Pontuf said:


> I'm posting one more picture and I'll stop. But this is my all time favorite backyard picture. It was taken last year. The male is doing yoga. Such characters! We remember this pair since they were teenagers.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Today was a jackpot day for me, I received an electric coffee grinder, not sure who it is from, got new gloves from my therapist, already helping so much! Then a friend brought over a wonderful hammock, complete with stand even set it up!! The weather hasn't decided if it wants to be winter or spring, was a brisk 31 degrees when I woke up this morning, last week the lows were in the 50's! So glad I haven't put the tomatoes and other sensitive plants in the garden yet.


That's a good haul, I hope you get some nice weather soon so you can enjoy the hammock with a cup of coffee.

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I have to come back to this one, Sam, when my brain is working.  Thanks, dandy/sue



thewren said:


> i have a pattern for a half circle bathmat that uses strips made from a king sized sheet - the round dishcloth would be a good pattern to use also. just do half of it.
> 
> suppose you could use several yarns together instead of sheeting - forget what size needle it calls for but it was a large size - found it - uses #19 needles. here is a tutorial on rag knitting - www.cocoknits.com/info/tutorials/ragknit.html
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> No, I hadn't even looked at it, so I appreciate the instruction.
> I've been doing my taxes and I just finished and addressed the envelopes. Not quite sure enough to do on line yet.
> 
> I will certainly utilize the My Pages now, Thanks again. dandy/sue
> ...


I just filed mine and I would hate to have to go back to doing it by hand.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting the patterns!


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Since you're so close, Katy, do you deliver? dandysue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Headed to Carmel tomorrow for the weekend, daughter's bowling tournament, they bowl in Noblesville and Anderson so we are all staying in Carmel. Probably won't be cooking this weekend, but I'll be close....

Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Got the wine, and the tea party - no knitting, though. I'm just glad to relax and read all of the news I've been missing.
> I have to get caught up tonight, because I'm babysitting tomorrow. Looking forward to it. I haven't seen her since Easter and I'm having withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> 
> ...


Two out of three works. Tonight it's just wine and tea party for me as well.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've been doing my taxes and I just finished and addressed the envelopes. Not quite sure enough to do on line yet. 

I just filed mine and I would hate to have to go back to doing it by hand.[/quote]

I have to do that, and soon! I put my info away, and now I can't find it. Will probably look tomorrow night and work on them Sat. or Sun. I do mine and my DD on line. Seems easy for me, plus I don't always have a lot of deductions to fool with.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > today, i am resting and treating myself to a pedicure and then to visit sis in hosp. i have worked in yd. all wk for most of the days, and today, my hands are rebelling and stiff. but i have gotten so much done this wk, and our weather has been perfect, yesterday, i don't think our temp. high was even in the 70's. i have been fixing myself a big bfast and working through lunch, so i stay motivated. i have transplanted so much stuff and given away many many plants that are soooo numerous. still have much to get done, thought we would have rain last nite. i have moved all the blocks around this bed and am removing the dirt to fill in the holes in the blocks to plant sedum in. i decided as i can't take care of all the beds i have and it seemed this weed, Vetch has gotten a hold on that bed, so i am taking it all out and taking dirt (after i sift through and remove any roots) to add around in the blocks i moved. i will enjoy it all when i have it done. i love yard work and would rather be digging in the yard than anything in the house, i like when i am showered and watching tv and chilling out and knitting. so thats how my wk has been going. i have enjoyed the t party. man, my joints are noticed today, another reason to rest and pamper myself.
> ...


 :? not really enthusiasm, it dire need. as i took the last 2 yrs off from yd work, its really pitiful, but it is very satisfying to see it come together. a friend at church was admireing my peonies all bloomed now, i think there is like 40 or more blooms, i tried to count again, and lost my place at 35, and so many buds yet to open, anyway, she is getting married may 26th, and wants peonies for her wedding bouquet, and i would love to be able to supply her with blooms, but i don't think mine will last that long, and the florest wants $7. a bloom. wow, i have some money in my yard :mrgreen: i took today off and still no rain, but i enjoyed the rest and pedicure, i apologized for my feet too.  cause they were in pitiful shape. such is life.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Wave as you go by, I'll be in Fishers, baby sitting  
Have fun!!!!!



kac47874 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Since you're so close, Katy, do you deliver? dandysue
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I'm going to try that next year. I just haven't taken the time to read and request filing ID, etc. I'm sure it will be easy once I get into it. I'm always pleasantly surprised with these things. 
Thanks for the encouragement, everybody. 



pammie1234 said:


> I've been doing my taxes and I just finished and addressed the envelopes. Not quite sure enough to do on line yet.
> 
> I just filed mine and I would hate to have to go back to doing it by hand.


I have to do that, and soon! I put my info away, and now I can't find it. Will probably look tomorrow night and work on them Sat. or Sun. I do mine and my DD on line. Seems easy for me, plus I don't always have a lot of deductions to fool with.[/quote]


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> We say skint here too, but a good many things came to the Carolinas from the UK many years ago, including language.


Thanks, Dave, and wannabear. I thought I had heard it somewhere before, but didn't know the meaning.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

" That I shall say good night till it be morrow "
Feeling pretty happy with myself, now that I've made it through another Tax preparation day, and (with music in the background -- No TV) have unwound with a little Shiraz, and tea party reading. 
I think I will bid you all goodnight, my friends. dandysue


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Thought Sam might like to see what has kept me busy, the last couple of days. Thank you for the patterns!
> ...


I agree! I like them both, but especially the feather and fan.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Now, Dave, if my DD could knit, I'd ask her to make me a set for Mother's Day. My upstairs bathroom has a rose theme, so maybe I could use your rose design in a washcloth. It's really pretty.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Just watched _First Practice_ for the Chinese Grand Prix. Weather is a bit grim; grey, dull, drizzly and cold, but interesting to see the cars nonetheless.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > redriet60 said:
> ...


I'm sure that would look nice, I'm glad you like it.

It's a nice compact motif that would fit on all kinds of things.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > We say skint here too, but a good many things came to the Carolinas from the UK many years ago, including language.
> ...


We have dozens of money-related slang terms, many of which have working-class origins. One of the strangest is 'carpet' for three pounds, this comes from prisons where inmates used to get a mat in their cell after three years of incarceration. 'Double-Carpet' is race-course slang for odds of 33/1, just thought I'd add that since the _Grand National_ horse race will be run at Aintree on Saturday.

The £1 coin is sometimes called a 'Maggie', it was introduced while Margaret Thatcher was Prime Minister and just like her, the coin is brassy, cheap and thinks it's a sovereign!

Dave


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

You're very welcome.



dandylion said:


> No, I hadn't even looked at it, so I appreciate the instruction.
> I've been doing my taxes and I just finished and addressed the envelopes. Not quite sure enough to do on line yet.
> 
> I will certainly utilize the My Pages now, Thanks again. dandy/sue
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i guess margarel thatcher wasn't one of your favorites.

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> i guess margarel thatcher wasn't one of your favorites.
> 
> sam


I make no comment on her as a politician and didn't come up with the term. However, she did have a tendency to get above herself, notably her use of the Royal 'we', indicating she had delusions of being head of state!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

But with Margaret for a name she must be wonderful! 
Margaret alias darowil


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Wave as you go by, I'll be in Fishers, baby sitting
> Have fun!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Just watched _First Practice_ for the Chinese Grand Prix. Weather is a bit grim; grey, dull, drizzly and cold, but interesting to see the cars nonetheless.
> 
> Dave


Did we miss anything exciting?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Just watched _First Practice_ for the Chinese Grand Prix. Weather is a bit grim; grey, dull, drizzly and cold, but interesting to see the cars nonetheless.
> ...


Both first and second practice wereaffected by the weather which wasn't te best. Michael Schumacher was fastest 1'55.973" Lewis Hamilton was second fastest 1'56.145" and Sebastian Vettel third fastest at 1'56.160". Hamilton will geta five place grid penalty for needing a new gearbox, so he'll have his work cut out on Sunday, however well he qualifies tomorrow.

Third practice is at 4:00a.m., UK time and qualifying is at 6:00a.m., that's another night-shift!

Dave

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Both first and second practice wereaffected by the weather which wasn't te best. Michael Schumacher was fastest 1'55.973" Lewis Hamilton was second fastest 1'56.145" and Sebastian Vettel third fastest at 1'56.160". Hamilton will geta five place grid penalty for needing a new gearbox, so he'll have his work cut out on Sunday, however well he qualifies tomorrow.

Third practice is at 4:00a.m., UK time and qualifying is at 6:00a.m., that's another night-shift!

Dave

Dave[/quote]

Not the best thing to have happen.
Makes for a rather long day, even with a nap.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I've just caught up again, had such a busy week, a wedding and refurbishing my bedroom. Went to Ikea to get a new bed etc. It took a day to buy, a day to put together and shift everything round, then discover that we had the wrong size slats so I had to take them back and change them. I took my sister for company, she'd not been before so that took up all day for her to have a good look round and of course we caught the rush hour traffic on the way home. I think "rush" is a bit of a misnomer for the way that traffic moved.
Any way, I must say it has been a very interesting TP this week. Loved the pictures and the discussion on animals and insects, I think it is so funny how we superior and larger animals are so easily scared by little things like spiders and snakes but I'm revolted by rats, can't move & scream & shake. Then feel totally stupid. I always pick up spiders, no trouble, for my DD who is physically sick if one touches her. Aren't humans a funny lot?
Dave, I like your patterns this week, also your knowledge of the rhyming slang origins your history lessons brighten my week, particularly the busy ones like this week when I hardly have time to relax. I think what happened to Maggies mental state latterly may account for some of her delusions of grandeur. Must make some excuses for our first woman PM!!! Don't like to think she let the side down. Ha,ha.

Tessa


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Today was a jackpot day for me, I received an electric coffee grinder, not sure who it is from, got new gloves from my therapist, already helping so much! Then a friend brought over a wonderful hammock, complete with stand even set it up!! The weather hasn't decided if it wants to be winter or spring, was a brisk 31 degrees when I woke up this morning, last week the lows were in the 50's! So glad I haven't put the tomatoes and other sensitive plants in the garden yet.


Lucky lady! Was it your birthday, Marianne?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

What a great day for you - ENJOY!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

"The £1 coin is sometimes called a 'Maggie', it was introduced while Margaret Thatcher was Prime Minister and just like her, the coin is brassy, cheap and thinks it's a sovereign!"

Dave


Love it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Before we close out this Easter TP, I want to thank gingerwitch for the info on planting raspberries. I have a spot in mind for the bushes and may try them in the Fall or next Spring, whichever is the best time for planting.

Now for yard work - have to finish up as much as possible before our heat wave hits us in a couple of days. I just can't stand heat and humidity!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Before we close out this Easter TP, I want to thank gingerwitch for the info on planting raspberries. I have a spot in mind for the bushes and may try them in the Fall or next Spring, whichever is the best time for planting.
> 
> Now for yard work - have to finish up as much as possible before our heat wave hits us in a couple of days. I just can't stand heat and humidity!!! :thumbdown:


You're most welcome, Doris. Work up the ground in fall, plant in spring. Best of luck with the project.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I'm going to try that next year. I just haven't taken the time to read and request filing ID, etc. I'm sure it will be easy once I get into it. I'm always pleasantly surprised with these things.
> Thanks for the encouragement, everybody.
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

At my level turbotax (and others) is free. As long as you have your basic figures, which I do add up in advance on a sheet of paper, they guide you through it very well. And they don't waste a lot of your time because you can easily skip what does not apply.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


Suddenly last week it occurred to me that nowadays bobs may not exist. I think they may have been a shilling?


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Weren't they fun to make? I made the round ones for my sisters' BD last week. Haven't heard yet if she likes them. They most likely have not arrived yet. I used the same color as you did. Edith M


myfanwy said:


> Thought Sam might like to see what has kept me busy, the last couple of days. Thank you for the patterns!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Weren't they fun to make? I made the round ones for my sisters' BD last week. Haven't heard yet if she likes them. They most likely have not arrived yet. I used the same color as you did. Edith M
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> ...


I am quite taken with the pattern for the circular cloths, I want to keep going, but have run out of cotton again!! Contemplating a larger scale project in the feather and fan- again I need to save my pennies.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


They were indeed a shilling, we still use the term for the five new pence piece, _two-bob_ for the ten new pence piece and a fifty is a _ten-bob-coin_ for many people since it replaced the much-loved ten shilling note. The term is so deep a part of the language that saying something, _'cost a bob or two'_ meaning expensive, is still in fairly common use.

Dave


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

That was in the days when Mars Bars were 3 pence each, more than a weeks pocket money for us War Babies.
Tessa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

two bob would be how much in dollars? and five pence?

sam

They were indeed a shilling, we still use the term for the five new pence piece, _two-bob_ for the ten new pence piece and a fifty is a _ten-bob-coin_ for many people since it replaced the much-loved ten shilling note. The term is so deep a part of the language that saying something, _'cost a bob or two'_ meaning expensive, is still in fairly common use.

Dave[/quote]


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> two bob would be how much in dollars? and five pence?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

In _real money_, before this stupid decimal system, there were twelve pennies in a shilling and twenty shillings in a pound. A shilling, or five new pence, is worth about 8 cents at to-day's rate of exchange.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > two bob would be how much in dollars? and five pence?
> ...


In _real money_, before this stupid decimal system, there were twelve pennies in a shilling and twenty shillings in a pound. A shilling, or five new pence, is worth about 8 cents at to-day's rate of exchange.

Dave[/quote]

I did enjoy using the old money and doing the exchange in my head.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> That was in the days when Mars Bars were 3 pence each, more than a weeks pocket money for us War Babies.
> Tessa


Right through the 60s, a _Milky Way_ was 3d and a _Mars_ was 4d. After decimalisation it all went mad, within a year they'd doubled in price to 3p and 4p, it was the biggest con ever!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I am not at all happy with Herrecshners. LAst May I ordered yarn and the postage was about $14, this year I ordered one less ball and $64 postage! Emalied them and got an apology saying post had gone up and thanks for understanding. So I emailed back questioning had it really quaprupled? But could they let me know how they worked out the postage costs if I should want to order from them, (after all taking out one ball might be all that was needed) and was there any other way as I was in no hurry for them. Got the reply this morning. Word for word what they had sent before! No attempt to address my questions, not even to provide an email address so I could see the postage costs or to say it was the cheapest option.
So with their total failure to address my issues they have assured that I will not buy from them. Clearly they hadn't bothered to look further than postage and sent the same reply without bothering to read my questions. It was just as bad as not answering me at all as far as I was concerned- it is this that really got my goat up.
I looked up the USPS website after and postage under 4lbs is $16.95. Did jump dramatically after this and so it is possible that I went just over the 4lbs, depending on how they packed it . If I had received some reasonable service I might have tried splitting the order into 2 or removing one ball as would still be well under the $64 for postage alone. I know that they are still some extra costs but surely not that much.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> I am not at all happy with Herrecshners. LAst May I ordered yarn and the postage was about $14, this year I ordered one less ball and $64 postage! Emalied them and got an apology saying post had gone up and thanks for understanding. So I emailed back questioning had it really quaprupled? But could they let me know how they worked out the postage costs if I should want to order from them, (after all taking out one ball might be all that was needed) and was there any other way as I was in no hurry for them. Got the reply this morning. Word for word what they had sent before! No attempt to address my questions, not even to provide an email address so I could see the postage costs or to say it was the cheapest option.
> So with their total failure to address my issues they have assured that I will not buy from them. Clearly they hadn't bothered to look further than postage and sent the same reply without bothering to read my questions. It was just as bad as not answering me at all as far as I was concerned- it is this that really got my goat up.
> I looked up the USPS website after and postage under 4lbs is $16.95. Did jump dramatically after this and so it is possible that I went just over the 4lbs, depending on how they packed it . If I had received some reasonable service I might have tried splitting the order into 2 or removing one ball as would still be well under the $64 for postage alone. I know that they are still some extra costs but surely not that much.


One or two yarn sites, though I can't remember which, let you see the shipping and you can easily adjust to get the maximum yarn for a given shipping cost.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> One or two yarn sites, though I can't remember which, let you see the shipping and you can easily adjust to get the maximum yarn for a given shipping cost.


I have come across one or two as well and like you I can't remember which ones- must write it down somewhere safe next time as it encourages me to reuse them.. Much the best way for the customer and encourages me to buy a few more balls sometimes, and if I know I only need to remove one ball to get the cheaper post I will do this rather than none of the order. If Herrsechners had told me that buying 13 or 14 balls would have kept the postage down dramatically I would have done this and they would have had a sale. Instead of which I am complaining of them.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > One or two yarn sites, though I can't remember which, let you see the shipping and you can easily adjust to get the maximum yarn for a given shipping cost.
> ...


Several decades ago they were almost the only option, though I did not think the yarn very nice. But nowadays we've got a lot of choice. At least in this country, though I have seen some nice offerings from Australia and NZ.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > One or two yarn sites, though I can't remember which, let you see the shipping and you can easily adjust to get the maximum yarn for a given shipping cost.
> ...


Several decades ago they were almost the only option, though I did not think the yarn very nice. But nowadays we've got a lot of choice. At least in this country, though I have seen some nice offerings from Australia and NZ.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> two bob would be how much in dollars? and five pence?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Hi Everyone

In this country we say "Ned Kelly ain't dead yet" or that's highway robbery. Me I perfer the decimal system but thats just me.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Signing in from the wet and wonderful (but not very often recently sunny?)California: Commenting on postage is not something I'm well acquainted with as I have seldom posted anything, but it seems to me we would all be better off if the postal system was global since it has become a global economy anyway. I am sure some knowledgeable person who has had more encounters with it will find the fallacy of my thinking. However, $64.00 seem excessive for almost any yarn shipment. I recall shipping dogs for less some years ago in a wooden crate too. I had hoped to put a pkg in the post this weekend, however, with it raining I will find it impossible to do so. I expect I'll spend the weekend reading and knitting as it proposes to be a wet or recovering one. Some kind of soup probably in the offing.
Looking forward to the new tea party as many seemed to have been busy this week and have not posted much. 
Best wishes for a peaceful wkend from Hobo and I Marlark Marge.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi everybody, I've justed started this week's tea party off with a little snack to go with this weekend's Grand Prix:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-74328-1.html#1359414

Hopefully see you there!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Signing in from the wet and wonderful (but not very often recently sunny?)California: Commenting on postage is not something I'm well acquainted with as I have seldom posted anything, but it seems to me we would all be better off if the postal system was global since it has become a global economy anyway. I am sure some knowledgeable person who has had more encounters with it will find the fallacy of my thinking. However, $64.00 seem excessive for almost any yarn shipment. I recall shipping dogs for less some years ago in a wooden crate too. I had hoped to put a pkg in the post this weekend, however, with it raining I will find it impossible to do so. I expect I'll spend the weekend reading and knitting as it proposes to be a wet or recovering one. Some kind of soup probably in the offing.
> Looking forward to the new tea party as many seemed to have been busy this week and have not posted much.
> Best wishes for a peaceful wkend from Hobo and I Marlark Marge.


About thirty years ago, some of the postage charges by mail order companies got ridiculous in the UK because they were bringing down the headline price of items by putting it in the postage and packing. It got so bad, the law was changed so that p&p charges had to be realistic and reflect the true cost. Maybe it's time other countries passed similar legislation.

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Signing in from the wet and wonderful (but not very often recently sunny?)California: Commenting on postage is not something I'm well acquainted with as I have seldom posted anything, but it seems to me we would all be better off if the postal system was global since it has become a global economy anyway. I am sure some knowledgeable person who has had more encounters with it will find the fallacy of my thinking. However, $64.00 seem excessive for almost any yarn shipment. I recall shipping dogs for less some years ago in a wooden crate too. I had hoped to put a pkg in the post this weekend, however, with it raining I will find it impossible to do so. I expect I'll spend the weekend reading and knitting as it proposes to be a wet or recovering one. Some kind of soup probably in the offing.
> ...


Time to move to another Tea Party, but I have to talk about postage. I sell a little here on KP, a little on ebay, but not lately, and I'm planning a website. Postage here is horrible and I'm ashamed to ask people to pay what it costs. I sold some yarn to a lady in Iceland this week, and the cheapest (THE CHEAPEST) the US mail would allow was just under $50. That was half the price of the yarn. Often I absorb some of the shipping, but I'm just one person and can't absorb a lot. Oh My Gosh! Fifty dollars to send a box of yarn! Hoping to start up my own website, but the shipping thing is a big stumbling block. I couldn't really give free shipping for a $25 purchase as Amazon does. I pine for my own LYS, but it isn't on the table for this year. As some have been saying this week, things are not all that ducky here in "the greatest country in the world" or whatever else the politicians say. So many out of work . . . I'm going to the Tea Party!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> That was in the days when Mars Bars were 3 pence each, more than a weeks pocket money for us War Babies.
> Tessa


Every Saturday after we got our pocket money, we scampered off to the sweet shop clutching our pennies, halfpennies, and farthings!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > That was in the days when Mars Bars were 3 pence each, more than a weeks pocket money for us War Babies.
> ...


Orange and lemon pips were 4d per quarter and my favourite clove humbugs were 6d per quarter, now they're £1 for 100g, that's real inflation!

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Signing in from the wet and wonderful (but not very often recently sunny?)California: Commenting on postage is not something I'm well acquainted with as I have seldom posted anything, but it seems to me we would all be better off if the postal system was global since it has become a global economy anyway. I am sure some knowledgeable person who has had more encounters with it will find the fallacy of my thinking. However, $64.00 seem excessive for almost any yarn shipment. I recall shipping dogs for less some years ago in a wooden crate too. I had hoped to put a pkg in the post this weekend, however, with it raining I will find it impossible to do so. I expect I'll spend the weekend reading and knitting as it proposes to be a wet or recovering one. Some kind of soup probably in the offing.
> ...


I'm afraid that this is simply a reflection on how electronic communications have adversely affected the postal industry. Realistically, costs are most likely to increase as more and more business is conducted by mouse-click. And its just the tip of the iceberg, folks.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


Oh yum, humbugs!!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

What we had over here was 'penny candy' and that was gone in the late 70s when I worked in a convenience store, but we still called it penny candy. Probably they still do. Little kids came up to the register with their money in their grimy little hands wanting to know what the price was with tax. We didn't charge tax then until ten cents. I doubt we'd get that much break now.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > margewhaples said:
> ...


Oh gosh! It's the Tea Party! Don't talk about icebergs!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

wannabear said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Sorry!! It's d--- cold here on the Oregon coast and too wet to garden so having spent a very enjoyable morning finishing up a fused glass art project at the local studio, I've now got nothing better to do than knit and b----.!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I was going to say - down here (North Carolina) it is no use planting things in spring. They die in the summer heat. People try to seed grass in the spring and it's hopeless. Our Kentucky 31 Tall Fescue goes dormant in summer. We plant in the fall, and most likely raspberries would follow the rule.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I was going to say - down here (North Carolina) it is no use planting things in spring. They die in the summer heat. People try to seed grass in the spring and it's hopeless. Our Kentucky 31 Tall Fescue goes dormant in summer. We plant in the fall, and most likely raspberries would follow the rule.


I'm sure you're right. It's a very different climate here. I think that the fall bearing raspberries are probably better suited to warmer climates than the summer bearing ones which do well here. Are the winters there quite mild? If so, it would be better to plant in the fall in any case. Most local garden centers are the best source of info. and plants-I expect Doris will buy locally.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Some winters I never put on a coat. This last winter is the warmest I remember. I look ahead to summer with fear and trembling.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

DorisT said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Today was a jackpot day for me, I received an electric coffee grinder, not sure who it is from, got new gloves from my therapist, already helping so much! Then a friend brought over a wonderful hammock, complete with stand even set it up!! The weather hasn't decided if it wants to be winter or spring, was a brisk 31 degrees when I woke up this morning, last week the lows were in the 50's! So glad I haven't put the tomatoes and other sensitive plants in the garden yet.
> ...


No, birthday isn't until August, my son and my roommate said it was a feel special day for me. So, I had a nice dinner that my son made, and stretched out on the hammock and stared at the stars for awhile after I had Mom down for the night. That was nice!! I'll try to sneak out again tonight, but doubt that will happen, she slept most of the afternoon during her tests!! Will be a late night for me.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Some winters I never put on a coat. This last winter is the warmest I remember. I look ahead to summer with fear and trembling.


Climate change is truly worrying. We don't seem to be as severely impacted here as some others are which might be due to the proximity of the Pacific ocean, but no doubt it will catch up with us sooner or later. Personally, I wouldn't mind a little record-breaking heat but the so far the only records to be broken in Oregon are rain related!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I found teeny tiny peaches on our tree today....now I hope we don't get a freeze or I'll lose every last one of them.

Our fig trees are loaded with the first figs....these are the golden white figs and sweeter than honey.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Where are you and your figs? I want some fig preserves so bad! There is no greater delicacy on a buttered biscuit!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > margewhaples said:
> ...


Having just looked it up it might be cheaper to send it as two packages. Up to 4lbs is only about $15, but it then jumps to about $50 with no inbetween pricing. Two would definitely be cheaper to send 8lbs but three with packaging costs wouldn't be worth the hassle. That is to Australia, don't know about other places.
I was annoyed by the failure of the company to even bother about answering questions that may have meant that I still bought from them (it was the word for word reply that really did it. I felt she hadn't even looked at my email. Saw the title and sent off the reply. So much for individual custom). I hadn't even entirely made up my mind not to get those yarns until then.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

It's a shame to be so big a company that there is no one to one customer service. You can have big bucks, or you can love people. The two don't seem to go hand in hand ever.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Some winters I never put on a coat. This last winter is the warmest I remember. I look ahead to summer with fear and trembling.


Over here there have been some summers I never took off my coat!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Some winters I never put on a coat. This last winter is the warmest I remember. I look ahead to summer with fear and trembling.
> ...


LOL, I will wish you some of our heat! We think it is getting chilly at 13C!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


It's funny but as soon as we get some heat for more than a few days you are bound to hear people saying, "It's too hot!""


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kate, that is people for you! Like our farmers whom we always say are never happy with the weather!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


dareowil, I think I'd write another letter, Attn: the CEO. You might even get a partial refund on your postage if they didn't warn you in advance of the price so you could have the option to cancel. I mailed a small package to our great grandson for his birthday and thought $11.35 was a lot. I think from now on I'll send money and he can buy whatever he wants. It's not the same, I know, but I always resent paying for postage. It's like "money down the drain." :thumbdown:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to say - down here (North Carolina) it is no use planting things in spring. They die in the summer heat. People try to seed grass in the spring and it's hopeless. Our Kentucky 31 Tall Fescue goes dormant in summer. We plant in the fall, and most likely raspberries would follow the rule.
> ...


I'm glad you brought that up; I hadn't thought about the fall-bearing vs the summer-bearing raspberries. I saw some beautiful, huge raspberry plants at Costco last week and was tempted to buy a couple, but since we don't have a plot ready yet, decided to hold off.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> I found teeny tiny peaches on our tree today....now I hope we don't get a freeze or I'll lose every last one of them.
> 
> Our fig trees are loaded with the first figs....these are the golden white figs and sweeter than honey.


We have one dwarf apple tree, but have never been able to get even one apple from it. The squirrels beat us to it and get them before they even mature. You'd think green apples would give them a tummyache and they'd learn to leave them alone!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dareowil, I think I'd write another letter, Attn: the CEO. You might even get a partial refund on your postage if they didn't warn you in advance of the price so you could have the option to cancel. I mailed a small package to our great grandson for his birthday and thought $11.35 was a lot. I think from now on I'll send money and he can buy whatever he wants. It's not the same, I know, but I always resent paying for postage. It's like "money down the drain." :thumbdown:


I haven't paid it- I was trying to find out whyit had gone up so much and whether any cheaper options exsited- like slower delivery or one or two less balls. But if this is a reflection of what postage costs are doing 'they' will be very happy over here as it will decrease the amount people buy from overseas. We re always being told to buy here- but if things are at least half the price even taking into account postage what do they expect us to do? But if postage gets too high it may not be as worthwhile.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


Doris, if you have a Master Gardener program in your neck of the woods, it might be worthwhile contacting them to see what they recommend.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


Yes, we do have that program and they always have a booth at our local Farmers' Market which will be starting in May. I'll check with them. Our younger son will be visiting next month, also, so I think I'll have him dig the test hole. He may never visit again!


----------



## debarebyes (Apr 13, 2012)

THESE ARE GREAT!!


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Or maybe a good fried snake receipt. I hear they taste just like chicken.


Maybe the dark meat, they are really muscular and so pretty tough and chewey.........Della


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of marmalade, if any of you computer savvy shoppers know where one can find fresh seville oranges in the US, I would be undyingly grateful.
> ...


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

quote=gingerwitchquote=FireballDave]


gingerwitch said:


> Speaking of marmalade, if any of you computer savvy shoppers know where one can find fresh seville oranges in the US, I would be undyingly grateful.


http://britsshop.com/product_info.php?products_id=503&osCsid=3bdb68430a4afde00219c9c737f90770

Found it here....Della

I don't know if they're available in America, but Hartley's _Ma Made_ cans of prepared seville oranges make six pounds of marmalade.

Dave[/quote]


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Della said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Thanks so much Della. Also for the other link to Dave's recommendation. I will check all of it out--there really is nothing like marmalade made with seville oranges!


I'm wondering whether anybody has found the bitter wild Florida oranges? Or are they restricted to local use? I remember being told they were useless by quite a few people, except for those who made marmalade - they love them!

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much Della. Also for the other link to Dave's recommendation. I will check all of it out--there really is nothing like marmalade made with seville oranges!
> ...


Wish I knew the name of those Dave. I should do a google search I guess.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


Marmalade made with them is the closest to seville I've come across in America, it really is good. I think it may be a local homemade speciality, but you wuld possibly be able to check that out more easily than me.

Dave


----------

